# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2015



## Duarte Sousa (1 Set 2015 às 00:13)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## david 6 (1 Set 2015 às 00:45)

*19.2ºC* e lá vai ela 


PS: dá me uma dor no coração quando olho para os meteogramas da região e vejo 0mm


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2015 às 01:17)

Setembro entra com uma possível noite tropical húmida:

5 minutos atrás, *21,0ºC* às 0:00 utc (que também são as verdadeiras horas do nosso fuso, poia a hora de verão é irreal, coloca o sol a culminar às 13:36 o que não faz qualquer sentido meteorologicamente).

80% de humidade relativa agora.

off-topic: Já não foi a tempo a inserção do video da bela manhã de ontem dia 31, portanto remeto para o tópico correcto:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-agosto-2015.8336/page-57#post-504890


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2015 às 07:53)

Boas,

*18,5ºC*

Aproximam-se chuviscos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Set 2015 às 09:13)

Bom dia, por aqui está um inicio de manhã agradavel, estão 18.3ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## homem do mar (1 Set 2015 às 11:42)

Boas por aqui a mínima foi tropical de novo com 20.5 por agora 22.6


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2015 às 20:49)

Boa noite

Facto mais marcante de hoje, o retorno da nortada forte. Começou pela madrugada, manteve-se fraca a moderada até meio da tarde, e desde então sopra moderada com rajadas, por vezes fortes.

E o amanhecer foi quase tropical, *19,8ºC* pouco antes das 8h e *84%* de humidade. E um céu cénico de nuvens altas e algumas médias, em fluxo de sudoeste, cruzando-se com nuvens baixas de NNW. Estas eram vagas de estratocumulus que literalmente rebentavam como ondas ao largo da costa, numa zona que permanecia estacionária em frente do Cabo, um efeito invulgar.


Depois, as nuvens altas tornaram-se mais raras, a bruma foi espessa todo o dia, Arrábida e Cabo quase ocultos, manteve-se um travessão de nevoeiro a oeste que era o prolongamento dos nevoeiros que se estendiam do oceano bem para o interior, a norte da serra de Sintra, cobrindo esta com o habitual capacete:





Máxima mais fresca, *23,8ºC* pelas 15 horas, a humidade não desceu abaixo dos *66%*.
Sol pôs-se ocultado pelos estratos espessos e volumosos no horizonte. Continuam alguns cirrus a passar de vez em quando, de WSW.


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2015 às 20:53)

Mínima do dia a ser registada a partir de agora pois já estão 19,7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2015 às 21:03)

Boas,

Dia bem fresco por culpa da nortada, que soprou e bem.
T.maxima: *21,6ºC*
T.actual:* 18,5ºC*
A minima foi registada ha pouco, *18,1ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Set 2015 às 22:13)

Sigo com 22,5°C e o vento está moderado com rajadas fortes.
Extremos do dia:
Máx: 25,4°C
Mín: 22,3°C
Acho estranho o gfs prever aquela chuva toda e CAPE para esta zona, na próxima semana. Mas pronto, vamos ver...
Off-topic: é só a mim que o imgur não funciona? Eu tento fazer o upload e depois fica tudo preto


----------



## Vitor TT (1 Set 2015 às 22:49)

Temperatura mais fresquinha hoje, quando saí do trabalho em Benfica, pelas 19:30h já apetecia ter um casaco ou blusão vestido,
aqui por casa algum vento e tenho neste momento já 17,8º C e 80% Hr, curiosamente a mínima da noite foi de 17,8º .


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Set 2015 às 22:51)

E a fornada de mínimas tropicais acaba hoje e a nortada volta em força!
Máxima: *26ºC*
Mínima: *19,1ºC*
Muita nebulosidade em Lisboa, na Amadora (conhecida como a terra do vento) pelas 16h já se sentia frio e até se arrepiava*  *
Sol escondeu-se mais cedo hoje e a nortada moderada o dia todo, com rajadas fortes à tarde, agora volta a acalmar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Set 2015 às 23:58)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sigo com 22,5°C e o vento está moderado com rajadas fortes.
> Extremos do dia:
> Máx: 25,4°C
> Mín: 22,3°C
> ...



Na última saída do GFS caiu tudo por terra, CAPE nem vê-lo e chuva também não...

Isso também me tem acontecido no imgur, mas é só em determinadas imagens.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Set 2015 às 00:08)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Na última saída do GFS caiu tudo por terra, CAPE nem vê-lo e chuva também não...
> 
> Isso também me tem acontecido no imgur, mas é só em determinadas imagens.


 enfim...já não me surpreende...
A mim acontece com todas as fotos. Sabes de algum outro site do mesmo género?


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Set 2015 às 00:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> enfim...já não me surpreende...
> A mim acontece com todas as fotos. Sabes de algum outro site do mesmo género?



Off-topic: aqui no fórum tenho visto algumas pessoas a usar o Flickr (https://www.flickr.com/) acho que é do género, e até acho que tinha algumas vantagens em relação ao Imgur, mas não me recordo ao certo.


----------



## Candy (2 Set 2015 às 00:33)

Os modelos não param de sofrer alterações! Oh raios!!! E eu a precisar de saber como vai ser o Domingo pois tenho uma coisa marcada na ilha da Berlenga para dia 6, já há meses! Numa ilha, ao ar livre... e com um travessia de barco para fazer! grrrrrrr... convinha ter uma ideiazita do tempo, mas não! Ora é temporal, ora é dia de verão... opahhhhh... GFS tira põe, tira põe... humpf...Há meia hora, no windguru, previam 6,5 mm para cá, agora foi-se tudo! Vá-se lá saber as voltas que isto ainda vai dar. 
E os bilhetes do barco para comprar....


----------



## Candy (2 Set 2015 às 00:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> A mim acontece com todas as fotos. Sabes de algum outro site do mesmo género?



OFF TOPIC - Deixo aqui um tutorial de como inserir imagens no forum. Lá poderão tb encontrar outras hipóteses além do imgur, que é o que eu uso. No entanto como tenho inserido através da app no telemóvel, é directo. Há tb a hipótese da partilha do link de imagem do facebook, se for post público.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum.256/


----------



## david 6 (2 Set 2015 às 00:47)

minima *16.5ºC*
maxima: *28.1ºC*
actual: *16.9ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Set 2015 às 01:57)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Off-topic: aqui no fórum tenho visto algumas pessoas a usar o Flickr (https://www.flickr.com/) acho que é do género, e até acho que tinha alguma vantagens em relação ao Imgur, mas não me recordo ao certo.


Off-topic: pois...mas no flickr é necessário registar-se...mas enfim obrigado na mesma


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Set 2015 às 02:00)

Candy disse:


> OFF TOPIC - Deixo aqui um tutorial de como inserir imagens no forum. Lá poderão tb encontrar outras hipóteses além do imgur, que é o que eu uso. No entanto como tenho inserido através da app no telemóvel, é directo. Há tb a hipótese da partilha do link de imagem do facebook, se for post público.
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum.256/


Muito obrigado!! Mas tu és registada no imgur?


----------



## Candy (2 Set 2015 às 02:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito obrigado!! Mas tu és registada no imgur?


Sim, sou.


----------



## Candy (2 Set 2015 às 02:23)

1.º dia de setembro findou assim, em Peniche.
Fotografia de João Rosado


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Set 2015 às 02:24)

Candy disse:


> Sim, sou.


Off-topic: Ah pois! Eu não sou! Se calhar bloquearam para pessoas que não estão registadas mas obrigado na mesma 

Sigo com 21,4°C
Espero bem que este mês não seja tão seco como Agosto. Necessita-se de chuva urgentemente para estas terras. O norte levou com tanta chuva na semana passada! É injusto as restantes regiões continuarem com seca extrema


----------



## vamm (2 Set 2015 às 10:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Off-topic: Ah pois! Eu não sou! Se calhar bloquearam para pessoas que não estão registadas mas obrigado na mesma


No Imgur, pelo menos até ontem à noite, era possível fazer upload de fotos sem ser necessário registo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Set 2015 às 10:18)

Por aqui o dia acordou fresco, com algumas nuvens, sigo com 21.2ºC
mínima de 16.2ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Set 2015 às 10:21)

Tiagolco disse:


> Off-topic: pois...mas no flickr é necessário registar-se...mas enfim obrigado na mesma



O TinyPic, é o que eu costumo usar para meter foto aqui no forum, não é necessário fazer registo.
http://tinypic.com/index.php


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Set 2015 às 13:02)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O TinyPic, é o que eu costumo usar para meter foto aqui no forum, não é necessário fazer registo.
> http://tinypic.com/index.php


Obrigado!!


----------



## Aspvl (2 Set 2015 às 17:01)

Boa tarde!
Acaba de cair um aguaceiro fraco .


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 17:47)

Aspvl disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Acaba de cair um aguaceiro fraco .



Interessante, em S.Pedro de Moel mesmo? Há uma área de nuvens baixas suficientemente espessa nessa zona para produzir alguma precipitação fraca, prevista aliás.






Aqui em Carcavelos têm predominado cumulus humilis e fractocumlus com alguns cirrrus, tudo não excedendo os 2/8 de cobertura do céu mas produzindo sombra intermitente. A sensação térmica é bastante variável conforme o sol descobre ou se oculta, aliado à nortada moderada com rajadas quase fortes. Poeira levantada ocasionalmente, mar picado em algumas áreas.

A mínima ontem acabou por ser atingida pouco antes da meia noite, 18,9ºC ou *18,7ºC* conforme se prefira o dia a acabar às 24:00 hora legal (utc+1) ou mesmo às 0:00 utc (1:00 legal de hoje). Esta dualidade torna a indicação das temperaturas extremas diárias bastante confusa. Sou da opinião que aqui para o fórum se devia usar sempre a hora do fuso, UTC, para evitar ambiguidades. Percebo que é mais fácil olhar para o relógio e que as estações amadoras reiniciam às 0h legais (mas nem todas, o que torna a uniformização ainda mais complicada).

Ao amanhecer de hoje a temperatura desceu aos *17,8ºC* à volta das 7h (legais). A humidade relativa foi máxima pouco antes das 4h da madrugada, 80%.

Máxima ainda mais fresca do que ontem, 22,3ºC, pouco antes das 16h30 com 57% de HR.

Céu a ficar mais nublado, há um véu de cirrus e cirrostratus finos a cobrir os _cumulus humilis_ (quase _mediocris_).

Bruma sobre terra e fumo espesso de incêndio na direcção Leste, Costa da Caparica talvez.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Set 2015 às 19:48)

Apareceram umas nuvens deveras interessantes, agora.
Vista para sul:


Vista para norte:



Parece estar a chover por ali


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 20:07)

Tiagolco disse:


> Apareceram umas nuvens deveras interessantes, agora.



São cumulus humilis, no máximo largam uns chuviscos, ou nem isso. Podem ter aspecto escurecido na base mas há que ver o volume que têm por cima. Na segunda foto é possível chuviscar.
Boas fotos! (conheço muito bem essa zona)
off-topic: vejo que estreaste o Photobucket. Em tempos (há anos) tinha lá uma extensa colecção mas a qualidade do site era má e desisti. Agora parece terem melhorado bastante.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Set 2015 às 20:37)

Por aqui avizinha-se mais uma noite fresca, desde o meio da tarde que está vento moderado, o que me fez trocar logo os calçoes, pelas calças.
Sigo com 21ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2015 às 21:03)

Boas noites,

Mais um dia fresco, máxima de apenas *20,8ºC*, as máximas frescas vão continuar pelo menos até Sabado.
T.minima: *16,8ºC*
T.actual:  *17,7ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Set 2015 às 21:26)

StormRic disse:


> São cumulus humilis, no máximo largam uns chuviscos, ou nem isso. Podem ter aspecto escurecido na base mas há que ver o volume que têm por cima. Na segunda foto é possível chuviscar.
> Boas fotos! (conheço muito bem essa zona)
> off-topic: vejo que estreaste o Photobucket. Em tempos (há anos) tinha lá uma extensa colecção mas a qualidade do site era má e desisti. Agora parece terem melhorado bastante.


Pois... eu sei que estas nuvens não são nada demais. Achei estranho quando vi a base mas depois reparei que não tinham volume nenhum. Enfim...qualquer nuvem pra mim é interessante agora  
Onde tem o guindaste estão a construir um centro de saúde. Vai estragar a paisagem mas pronto...
Eu só comecei a usar o photobucket para publicar fotos aqui


----------



## Aspvl (2 Set 2015 às 23:00)

Sim, mesmo em São Pedro!
Mas foi muito breve...



StormRic disse:


> Interessante, em S.Pedro de Moel mesmo? Há uma área de nuvens baixas suficientemente espessa nessa zona para produzir alguma precipitação fraca, prevista aliás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vitor TT (2 Set 2015 às 23:40)

Ora a mínima da noite passada foi de uns frescos 16,1º C, por agora já vai nuns 16,6º C e 78% Hr, 
e quando vinha a caminho de casa a descer a serra da Luz para Odivelas pelas 19:50h começou cair uns pingos, uns 20 ou 30 no pára-brisas no total, portanto um acontecimento relevante , ( isto é o que faz já não ver chuva a algum tempo, entramos numa espécie de "dependência" ( não sei se é este o termo ) e entra-se em delírio  ),

ainda assim +- pelas 20:15h ainda comecei a ver o céu bem escuro.


----------



## david 6 (3 Set 2015 às 00:33)

minima foi de 15.4ºC
maxima de 24.9ºC
actual de 16.3ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Set 2015 às 01:06)

Mínima: *16,8ºC*
Máxima: *25,5ºC*
Nortada moderada

Não é apenas Portugal a atravessar uma seca, eu já estou um bocado entediado com este tempo monótono...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Set 2015 às 01:28)

Estou mesmo farto!! Quando chove, é só no norte ou então às vezes aparecem umas células no sul... e agora é nos Açores que chove imenso!! Nunca nos calha um aguaceiro mais para o forte. No máximo são chuviscos...
Mete raiva ver tudo seco por aqui, principalmente a serra de Carnaxide porque é muito mau ver uma serra que antes era verdinha e agora só tem plantas secas e pó...
Pronto desabafei!


----------



## Candy (3 Set 2015 às 04:19)

Muito vento por cá! Acordei com barulho das persianas a bater.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Set 2015 às 10:42)

Mínima: *17,2ºC*
Com este tempo só dá mesmo para passear


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Set 2015 às 10:54)

A manha segue fresca com o céu nublado.
mínima de 18.5ºC
actual 21.2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Set 2015 às 11:25)

Dia claramente mais fresco do que os anteriores.

Vento moderado de W e 22,2 ºC.

QNH estável em 1017,2 hPa.


----------



## miguel (3 Set 2015 às 12:14)

Boas

Mínima 17,5ºC

Dia de céu muito nublado mas já com boas abertas.

21,5ºC, 65%Hr, 1016,7hpa e vento fraco

Mais um dia sem historia neste ano sem historia até ao momento...


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2015 às 13:14)

Rajadas intensas por Cascais, lá para cima deve estar agreste.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Set 2015 às 14:11)

Boas!
Sigo 22°C e a mínima foi de 18,4°C
Enfim...muito monótono


----------



## miguel (3 Set 2015 às 19:06)

Boas

Máxima de 24,4ºC
Mínima 17,5ºC 
Rajada máxima 29km/h

Agora céu limpo, 20,5ºC, 66%Hr com vento quase nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Set 2015 às 19:46)

Nuvens altas a chegar, talvez sejam da depressão que afeta os Açores


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 21:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Nuvens altas a chegar, talvez sejam da depressão que afeta os Açores



Estão ligadas sim:







Note-se também o Fred a ganhar latitude.

Hoje em Carcavelos foi um dia fresco, com nebulosidade baixa e alta, cirrus vindos de WSW e estratocumulus, cumulus humilis e fractocumulus vindos de NNW. Alguns altocumulus perdidos de oeste. Nortada moderada mas bastante variável, por vezes ficava quase calmo.

Mínima de* 17,5ºC* já depois das 7h da manhã, com *78%* de humidade.

Máxima modesta de *21,7ºC* pelas 14 horas (invulgarmente cedo, a mostrar que a tendência é para continuar a arrefecer o tempo). A humidade não desceu abaixo dos *58%.*

E já estão 18,3ºC com 72%. Adeus noites tropicais, por algum tempo.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2015 às 21:02)

Boas noites,

Imperam os dias frescos, maxima de *20,3ºC.*
A minima, *16,9ºC* foi registada ha momentos.

Volta de bike de hoje deu para presenciar forte nortada no cabeço de Janes (cota 170m), um dos pontos mais ventosos da zona.


----------



## david 6 (3 Set 2015 às 21:55)

maxima de 24.7ºC
minima de 15.5ºC
actual de 17.1ºC

resumindo mais do mesmo


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 22:02)

Desde que se possa olhar o céu, não há dias monótonos, é sempre diferente.

*Ontem dia 2*, amanhecer:


Entardecer e anoitecer:


*Hoje*, amanhecer. A Lua tem estado sempre presente nos últimos dias, cada vez mais atrasada. Três dias em que o fluxo de SW-WSW de nuvens altas se cruza com a nortada e os seus estratocumulus característicos; e a temperatura em descida gradual, de dia para dia, com o anticiclone instalado a oeste das ilhas britânicas.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Set 2015 às 22:54)

StormRic disse:


> Estão ligadas sim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O FRED está demasiado próximo dos Açores!! Ai se aquilo afeta os Açores....esperemos que não, eles já tiveram a dose deles


----------



## Candy (3 Set 2015 às 23:08)

StormRic disse:


> Estão ligadas sim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Será que ainda podemos vir a ter algumas surpresas nas próximas saídas dos modelos?


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2015 às 23:16)

Candy disse:


> Será que ainda podemos vir a ter algumas surpresas nas próximas saídas dos modelos?



É sempre possível. Mas nada indica que o Fred seja uma ameaça.


----------



## homem do mar (3 Set 2015 às 23:21)

boas por aqui está um frio dos diabos apesar de estarem 19 graus lá fora não percebo este verão apesar de estarmos e Setembro não se justifica este frio pode ser que no fim de semana isto fique melhor.
ps: Acham que o el nino vai afectar a europa este ano ou passa sem registos?


----------



## Vitor TT (3 Set 2015 às 23:26)

Parece que já estamos a entrar no inverno , parece, mas para uma altura que normalmente costuma ser bem quente, até térmicamente não está mal, dia fresco e algo ventoso, a mínima por aqui ficou-se pelos 16,1º C, actualmente está 16,8º C e 79% Hr, algumas nuvens a algum vento, estar na rua sem qualquer agasalho suplementar já se torna um desafio a resistência ao frio, falta é uma "pinguitas".


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2015 às 23:35)

*16,6ºC *(actual minima)


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 00:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> *16,6ºC *(actual minima)



Vai bem lançada, tal como aqui, *17,6ºC*, vai ser uma madrugada mais fresca do que ontem. 75% de humidade.
Se não fosse o vento as mínimas nos locais de inversão do costume chegavam aos 10ºC?


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2015 às 00:49)

StormRic disse:


> Vai bem lançada, tal como aqui, *17,6ºC*, vai ser uma madrugada mais fresca do que ontem. 75% de humidade.
> Se não fosse o vento as mínimas nos locais de inversão do costume chegavam aos 10ºC?



Não deve descer muito mais que isto, falando em inversões, a madrugada de Domingo vai ser das mais frias dos últimos meses.

*16,8ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 00:52)

homem do mar disse:


> boas por aqui está um frio dos diabos apesar de estarem 19 graus lá fora não percebo este verão apesar de estarmos e Setembro não se justifica este frio pode ser que no fim de semana isto fique melhor.
> ps: Acham que o el nino vai afectar a europa este ano ou passa sem registos?


Espero que afecte porque viver nesta seca extrema é horrível mesmo!! Espero que a partir do meio de Setembro comece a instabilidade


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 00:59)

Sigo com 18,6°C
Que frio!!!!! Devo registar a mínima mais fresca desde Abril! Incrível!!


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 01:06)

Um vídeo da correria à hora de ponta, fim do dia de ontem, no cruzamento da _Avenida da Nortada_ com a _Alameda do Sudoeste_ (uma passa por cima da outra, mas nem há viaduto):


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2015 às 01:08)

StormRic disse:


> Um vídeo da correria à hora de ponta, fim do dia de ontem, no cruzamento da _Avenida da Nortada_ com a _Alameda do Sudoeste_ (uma passa por cima da outra, mas nem há viaduto):



Bela encruzilhada. 

Temperatura estável nos *16,7ºC *


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Set 2015 às 01:09)

Vitor TT disse:


> Parece que já estamos a entrar no inverno , parece, mas para uma altura que normalmente costuma ser bem quente, até térmicamente não está mal, dia fresco e algo ventoso, a mínima por aqui ficou-se pelos 16,1º C, actualmente está 16,8º C e 79% Hr, algumas nuvens a algum vento, estar na rua sem qualquer agasalho suplementar já se torna um desafio a resistência ao frio, falta é uma "pinguitas".


_off-topic_
Depois de alguma pesquisa, percebi que este Verão em Lisboa foi um dos com "menos extremos". 

Pela minha investigação, os únicos anos em que a temperatura ultrapassou os 38ºC em Lisboa foram 2003, 2005, 2006, 2007 , 2010, 2011, 2012 e 2013. Parece que tivemos mais um intervalo de dois anos sem temperaturas extremas. 

Encontrei isto enquanto pesquisa, o wikipedia está um bocado maluco? https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predefinição:Clima_Lisboa
_____
Por aqui a temperatura já vai em *17,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2015 às 01:13)

guisilva5000 disse:


> _off-topic_
> Depois de alguma pesquisa, percebi que este Verão em Lisboa foi um dos com "menos extremos".
> 
> Pela minha investigação, os únicos anos em que a temperatura ultrapassou os 38ºC em Lisboa foram 2003, 2005, 2006, 2007 , 2010, 2011, 2012 e 2013. Parece que tivemos mais um intervalo de dois anos sem temperaturas extremas.
> ...




offtopic: Qualquer pessoa pode alterar informações no wikipedia, provavelmente foi isso que aconteceu,  pelos vistos, alguém armado em engraçado.


----------



## Candy (4 Set 2015 às 02:12)

Orion disse:


> É sempre possível. Mas nada indica que o Fred seja uma ameaça.


Não falo no Fred, para aqui. Mas uma mudança nos modelos. Estou a achar "muita fruta" aqui para estes lados. Apesar de termos anunciados uns dias de ventinho, mesmo assim não estou muito convencida.
E isto porquê?!... porque preciso mesmo de bom tempo neste domingo!!!  E estou a achar a coisa boa demais, após os modelos andarem aos saltinhos relativamente ao tempo para o fim de semana. Vamos ver... parece que vou ter sorte! É que na Berlenga com vento...

EDIT: Reparei agora que é dos Açores!!! Pois a coisa ai foi feia...  Espero que a situação melhore nas ilhas.


----------



## Candy (4 Set 2015 às 02:17)

Boas,
Para não fugir à regra... lá fora está um vendaval da gaita! Assobia bem alto. Tá frio!... o pijamita com calcitas já saiu da gaveta! A casa nos últimos dias já não tem aquecido, como vinha a acontecer. Sente-se temperatura fresca. E... caramba!... em casa, de havainas, pela primeira vez este verão, tenho os pés gelados!
Ou Seja por Peniche é tipo quartel de Abrantes!... tudo como antes...


----------



## Candy (4 Set 2015 às 04:46)

Só a titulo de curiosidade e a meio do sono...
Houve alguma actividade eléctrica um pouco a SW de Setubal


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 05:04)

Candy disse:


> Só a titulo de curiosidade e a meio do sono...
> Houve alguma actividade eléctrica um pouco a SW de Setubal


O blitzortung e o mapa dinâmico não registaram nada.


----------



## Candy (4 Set 2015 às 05:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> O blitzortung e o mapa dinâmico não registaram nada.


O ipma registou

 https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.dea/


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 06:16)

Candy disse:


> O ipma registou
> 
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.dea/



Não se pode confiar em todas as descargas que os detectores do IPMA registam, especialmente as inferiores a 10 kAmp, como esta.


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 06:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Temperatura estável nos *16,7ºC *



E aqui estabilizou nos 17ºC. Da meia-noite às 6h desceu 0,7ºC apenas.
Humidade também, entre 75% e 77% toda a noite e madrugada.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2015 às 09:09)

StormRic disse:


> E aqui estabilizou nos 17ºC. Da meia-noite às 6h desceu 0,7ºC apenas.
> Humidade também, entre 75% e 77% toda a noite e madrugada.



Por *Alcabideche* desceu aos *15,9ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Set 2015 às 10:01)

O final de tarde e ínicio da noite de ontem foram marcados por um repentino arrefecimento causado pelo vento moderado.
mínima 17ºC
actual 19.6ºC

Agora sigo com céu limpo, e um sol radiante.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Set 2015 às 12:30)

Bom dia, por aqui estão 23.1ºC  e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## miguel (4 Set 2015 às 12:43)

Boas

Mínima 16,8ºC

A manha foi de céu nublado com abertas, agora céu limpo, vento quase nulo e temperatura nos 22,3ºC com 53%Hr


----------



## Candy (4 Set 2015 às 14:48)

StormRic disse:


> Não se pode confiar em todas as descargas que os detectores do IPMA registam, especialmente as inferiores a 10 kAmp, como esta.


Tb reparei nisso! Houve dois registo acima dos 10. No entanto, entre vários,  foi msm só o ipma a registar. 

Em frente... para domingo ja há umas alterações.  Pequenas mas há.  E por mt pequenas q sejam não me vão dar muito jeito se alterar mais um bocadinho. Aiai...

Por agora, continua o fento fresco com rajadas! Só se está bem em local abrifado do vento e com sol. O meu terraço, a sul, parece um país.  A janela a norre... nem abro! Uffffff...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2015 às 14:52)

Boas tardes,
Por Cascais, vento moderado a forte, bastante fresco na rua, a temperatura deve rondar os 20ºC.
Já ando tudo encasacado. 

Está visto que lá em cima a maxima foi baixa, nem deve ter tocado nos 20ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 14:55)

Candy disse:


> Tb reparei nisso! Houve dois registo acima dos 10. No entanto, entre vários,  foi msm só o ipma a registar.
> 
> Em frente... para domingo ja há umas alterações.  Pequenas mas há.  E por mt pequenas q sejam não me vão dar muito jeito se alterar mais um bocadinho. Aiai...
> 
> Por agora, continua o fento fresco com rajadas! Só se está bem em local abrifado do vento e com sol. O meu terraço, a sul, parece um país.  A janela a norre... nem abro! Uffffff...


Alterações em quê? O gfs continua a não dar chuva para o litoral oeste todo


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 14:58)

Boas!!
Sigo com 21,1°C, já está bem friosinho!! 
A mínima foi de 17°C!!  Até senti frio na cama, hoje


----------



## Candy (4 Set 2015 às 15:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> Alterações em quê? O gfs continua a não dar chuva para o litoral oeste todo


Alterações não quer dizer chuva!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 15:16)

Candy disse:


> Alterações não quer dizer chuva!!!


Ah ok! Interpretei mal, desculpa


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2015 às 15:17)

Aqui para a zona, as alterações para Domingo serão do melhor, para quem gosta de praia.
Mar pequeno, nortada cai practicamente por completo, entra SO,  a  temperatura agua do mar vai subir, uma maravilha.


----------



## Candy (4 Set 2015 às 15:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui para a zona, as alterações para Domingo serão do melhor, para quem gosta de praia.
> Mar pequeno, nortada cai practicamente por completo, entra SO,  a  temperatura agua do mar vai subir, uma maravilha.


Para cá não. Aumentou a vaga. Tinhamos céu limpo deixámos de ter e um grande problema... vento SW às10 da manhã com vaga de N/NW! Fazer a travessia para a Berlenga com esse vento e essa vaga quer dizer porradinha. Se não piorar já não é mau.  Para mim que vou com vaga acima dos 3m, está um luxo, o problema é que vai malta que nunca pisou um barco! hehehehe...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2015 às 17:00)

Bem, não esperava uma máxima tão baixa, registei *19,0ºC
*
A titulo de curiosidade deixo aqui os registos das t.maximas dos ultimos dias, queda contante, o que vale é que amanhã começa a subir.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Set 2015 às 21:39)

Parece que estamos no olho de um furacão. Para leste temos as super-células de Espanha e para oeste temos as células dos Açores. Aqui parece o paraíso.
Máxima: *24,1ºC*
Mínima: *15,9ºC*

Setembro tem de recuperar bem na temperatura nas próximas semanas se não temos mais um média inferior...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 21:43)

Já sigo com 18,1°C
A máxima foi de 21,5°C 
A mínima com certeza vai ser mais fresca que a de ontem


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2015 às 21:57)

*16,1ºC* com esta nortada moderada a forte, pode-se dizer que está algum frio.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 22:28)

17,6°C


----------



## Candy (5 Set 2015 às 00:18)

"Tudo como antes no quartel de Abrantes"
Vendaval da gaita no centro de Peniche! Vento fresco com algumas rajadas. Frio e sensação de muito frio junto à beira mar. 
No Cabo Carvoeiro sente-se o ar frio de um dia de inverno. 
O vento começa a dificultar os treinos de corrida pela marginal. Difícil cortar estar nortadas.

Peniche no seu melhor!  Qualquer dia faço copy/paste!


----------



## Vitor TT (5 Set 2015 às 00:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> _off-topic_
> Depois de alguma pesquisa, percebi que este Verão em Lisboa foi um dos com "menos extremos".
> 
> Pela minha investigação, os únicos anos em que a temperatura ultrapassou os 38ºC em Lisboa foram 2003, 2005, 2006, 2007 , 2010, 2011, 2012 e 2013. Parece que tivemos mais um intervalo de dois anos sem temperaturas extremas.
> ...



Um milhão de graus , chiça,

--------------------//-------------------

realidade actual hehe, tive uma mínima de 14,7º C, agora estou na margem sul e já tenho 14,9º C, a descer, e 80% Hr, a pouco fazia um pouco de vento, agora está calmo.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 01:32)

16,9°C, atualmente


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2015 às 01:39)

vou com *14.3ºC*, tive com uns amigos em Coruche numa esplanada agora à beira do Rio Sorraia, uiui que brisa fresquinha que estava à beira rio  certamente mais baixa que esta temperatura que tenho aqui


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 03:03)

Sigo com 16,6°C
Está muito fresco! Já tinha saudades 
Off-topic: Sinto tanta falta de chuva e trovoada, que agora vou sempre ao seguimento de setembro do ano passado para ver os relatos.  Nem acredito que Lisboa já esteve inundada


----------



## Gilmet (5 Set 2015 às 03:10)

Boa madrugada.

Dia fresco, o de ontem, com valores entre os *15,7ºC* e os *19,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com 15,4ºC e 72% de humidade. Poucas nuvens no céu e 1017 hPa de pressão. Vento fraco.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 04:36)

Finalmente o GFS prevê alguma chuva, porém ainda faltam mais de 10 dias...


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Set 2015 às 04:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> Finalmente o GFS prevê alguma chuva, porém ainda faltam mais de 10 dias...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O meteograma não discorda, simplesmente só tem resolução até 240h, e essa precipitação está modelada a partir das 312h


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 04:58)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O meteograma não discorda, simplesmente só tem resolução até 240h, e essa precipitação está modelada a partir das 312h


Eish!! Pois é!! Nem me apercebi...obrigado


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2015 às 11:40)

Boas

Mínima já bem fresca 14,3ºC

Agora céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e temperatura de 19,7ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Set 2015 às 11:47)

Bom dia, por estas terras estão 19.2ºC e céu nublado por nebulosidade alta, é visivel um belo Halo hoje, sinal que o tempo em breve vai mudar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Set 2015 às 12:09)

Hoje foi mais uma noite fresca com 14.7ºC.
Manha nublada até quase ás 11 horas.
Sigo agora com 22.6ºC


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2015 às 12:58)

hoje tive minima de *9.5ºC *

por agora 23.3ºC e umas nuvens altas


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 13:18)

Boas!
Tive uma mínima de 16°C e por enquanto sigo com 22,2°C.
Não percebo se o céu está nublado por nuvens altas ou por nuvens baixas


----------



## bmelo (5 Set 2015 às 14:13)

david 6 disse:


> hoje tive minima de *9.5ºC *
> 
> por agora 23.3ºC e umas nuvens altas




9.5ºc ??  em que local ?


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2015 às 14:26)

bmelo disse:


> 9.5ºc ??  em que local ?



no da Fajarda que pertence ao concelho de Coruche


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Set 2015 às 15:20)

Céu estava bem coberto à hora de almoço, agora parece que o azul celeste aparece!
Mínima: *15,5ºC* (das mais baixas do Verão)
Máxima: *23,7ºC* (Provisória)

Até às 9h dominava a nortada, a partir daí só temos vento fraco de Sul!


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2015 às 15:24)

por aqui o céu também já limpou, o sol já brilha, as nuvens foram para o interior, *26.8ºC* a subir e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2015 às 16:37)

Boas tardes,

Extremos térmicos: *15,4ºC* / *21,6ºC*
T.actual: *20,6ºC
*
@david 6  bela minima. 
Vamos lá ver se para a semana tenho a sorte de fazer registos semelhantes no 2ª local de seguimento.


----------



## Geopower (5 Set 2015 às 19:23)

boa tarde, Estado do tempo actual em Telheiras: céu limpo. Vento fraco. Temperatura: 23.1ºC.
Extremos térmicos do dia:
17.4ºC
24.9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2015 às 20:02)

*17,9ºC
*
Hoje ao inicio da tarde na costa sintrense.
Desta feita a volta de bike foi para lá da serra, em termos de temperatura registei o valor mais baixo na localidade Pé da Serra, 18,4ºC às 13horas, depois no vale de Colares a temperatura rondava os 22ºC.


----------



## lm1960 (5 Set 2015 às 21:24)

Boas,

Hoje estive de tarde em Rio Maior e a temperatura registada pelo carro andou pelos 27/28º entre as 16:00 e as 18:00.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2015 às 21:42)

*16,4ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Set 2015 às 22:03)

Boa noite.

Extremos de hoje:

T,Máxima: 27.4ºC

T.Minima: 9.2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2015 às 23:17)

*15,7ºC*, está fresco.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2015 às 23:26)

Geiras disse:


> Eheheheh, de facto estou um pouco ansioso e curioso. Quanto apostas?
> 
> Eu vou aos 9,7ºC eheh



Tambem apostaria valores dessa ordem.


----------



## Vitor TT (6 Set 2015 às 00:58)

Onde estive na margem sul, registei uma mínima de 11,8º C bem fresco, ontem ( Sábado ) de manhã fui até a Fonte da Telha para uma pequena caminhada, estava melhor do que em casa, mais ameno e ausência de vento, pois pensei que ia gelar, e novamente muitas alforrecas na praia , 
de tarde a mesma caminhada pela marginal, de início temperatura amena, no carro na Cruz Quebrada marcava 23º C pelas 18:20h , a chegar a Carcavelos, arrefeceu, no regresso, a temperatura sobe novamente, o padrão mais normal, mas no carro já marcava 19º C pelas 21:15h, pouco vento,

uma imagem para ilustrar o fim de tarde,






por agora, em casa está 15,2º C e 77% Hr,

amanhã, ou melhor mais logo vou até Coruche para ver mais uma prova de todo-terreno, espero algum calor ainda habitual nesta altura do ano, mas há um ano atrás tinha-mos um cenário de aguaceiros e trovoadas .


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Set 2015 às 01:27)

Sigo com 17,6°C. Vai ser uma noite mais quente.
O GFS está a prever a passagem de duas frentes bastante ativas(não tenho a certeza se passam mais ou se não passam nenhuma porque não sei se são mesmo frentes), uma nos dias 18 e 19 e outra nos dias 21 e 22( estou a supor porque a run só vai até ao dia 21), tirando os intensos aguaceiros que vão passar por aqui!! Duvido que chova assim tanto mas uma coisa é certa, vai começar a época das chuvas em breve.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 02:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Desta feita a volta de bike foi para lá da serra



Bem para lá da serra! Ainda se via aquela espessa camada de cirrostratus que ensombrou o amanhecer e manhã. Nesta zona o perfil geológico volta a ser de camadas horizontais, caiem em bocados tabulares perante o ataque do oceano. É muito interessante ao longo deste périplo costeiro a norte da serra observar a transformação que o maciço de Sintra produziu nas antigas formações geológicas sedimentares. Estas mesmas camadas ficaram empinadas na vertical quando aquela bolha tremenda de magma tentou furar caminho até à superfície, não o conseguindo e solidificando-se e cristalizando em granitos e outras rochas plutónicas. Posteriormente as camadas arqueadas por cima da intrusão foram sendo erodidas, revelando o aspecto granítico da nossa presente Serra de Sintra, e, do lado do mar, por a erosão ser muito mais intensa, a "bolha" solidificada já está cortada até ao núcleo, e aparecem as fabulosas falésias e arribas do Cabo da Roca. O Gigante, esse enorme rochedo destacado que se vê lá ao longe, ainda é um resto do anel das camadas antigas deformadas envolventes, sedimentares. Quando a serra surgiu, os dinossauros estavam a desaparecer, deixando os seus vestígios e rastos ao longo desta região (Lourinhã, Praia Grande...).



Vitor TT disse:


> uma imagem para ilustrar o fim de tarde,



Linda composição!


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 02:36)

*Anteontem, dia 4*, mínima de *16,7ºC* e *77%* depois das 7h.
O amanhecer foi assim:


Máxima bem fresca de *20,8ºC* entre as 15h e as 16h, humidade não desceu dos *57%*.


*Ontem dia 5*, espesso manto de cirrostratus pela madrugada e manhã, que foi ainda mais fresca que no dia anterior, *16,0ºC* e *86%*, também ao nascer do sol.


Em ambos os dias, bastante neblina no horizonte.

Máxima de ontem um pouco mais generosa, *22,4ºC* pelas 18 horas; *56%* foi a humidade mais baixa.

Como se vê pelo correr das nuvens baixas, vento a manter-se de NNW, entre fraco e moderado, alguma nortada com rajadas pela tarde.


----------



## Candy (6 Set 2015 às 03:24)

A Ilha da Berlenga e os Farilhões, hoje, muito "inchados" e muito "próximos" de Peniche!
Vamos ter mudanças dentro de dias, sim 

Pena que a distância aparente não me encurte tb a travessia 
Amanhã se tiver oportunidade, e rede, reporto de lá. É difícil apanhar rede por aquelas bandas. 
Fui... ainda fico em terra...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2015 às 07:14)

Boas,

Os modelos  terão substimado o vento nulo? A minima por aqui desceu muito mais do que o previsto, registei *11,9ºC*.
No pisão a minima terá caído aos 6ºC. 

*Top inversões estações IPMA 6:00*

Praia da Rainha, Almada: *7,0ºC*
Colares, Sintra: *7,3ºC*
Aljezur: *7,5ºC*
Alcobaça:* 8,2ºC*
Santa Cruz(Aeródromo): *8,8ºC (*Esta estação também sofre do fenomeno, visto que passa uma linha de água junto ao aeródromo*)*
Dois Portos, Torres Vedras:* 9,0ºC*


----------



## Candy (6 Set 2015 às 10:58)

Bom dia. Acabada de chegar à Berlenga. So avistámos a uns 20 metros.
Nevoeiro cerrado desde Peniche.


----------



## Candy (6 Set 2015 às 11:33)

Lado leste da ilha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Estão tortas. Com o sol cá em cima é dificil ver no tlm.


----------



## Geiras (6 Set 2015 às 11:47)

Ontem estive a postar no tópico do mês passado e nem com o colega jonas_87 a avisar-me disso eu me apercebi 
A mínima acabou por ser de 10,0ºC!


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Set 2015 às 11:58)

Hoje mais um dia monótono, a mínima ficou pelos 25.6ºC
Agora sigo com 25.4ºC


----------



## david 6 (6 Set 2015 às 14:53)

de novo minima abaixo dos 10ºC, foi de *9.6ºC *

hoje mais calor sigo com *30.1ºC *com muitos cumulus em metade do céu para o lado do interior


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Set 2015 às 15:09)

Mínima: *14,2ºC*
Máxima: *28,2ºC
*
Pela madrugada e manhã vento nulo, agora à tarde vento fraco maluco de todas as direções...


----------



## miguel (6 Set 2015 às 15:26)

Boas

A mínima desceu até aos 13,1ºC 

Agora o dia segue quente estão 29,2ºC, 40%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## bpereira (6 Set 2015 às 16:20)

Boas.

Por aqui segue nos 27º. O vento tem estado calmo mas agora tem estado com rajadas na ordem dos 20 km/h.
Aqui fica a minha visão para o interior.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Set 2015 às 16:25)

Boas! Sigo com 25,1°C e quando estava a vir para casa conseguia ver umas nuvens bastante desenvolvidas, para norte.
A mínima foi de 16,2°C


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 18:21)

Candy disse:


> Nevoeiro cerrado desde Peniche.





Candy disse:


> Lado leste da ilha



 que lindo e invulgar nessa zona! E que sorte, pois isto significa que o vento e o mar estavam em calmaria, certo? Às 6h e às 9h até foi registado acumulado da água de nevoeiro na EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro; o vento só agora chega aos 10 Km/h.






Venham mais fotos!


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 18:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Os modelos terão substimado o vento nulo? A minima por aqui desceu muito mais do que o previsto, registei *11,9ºC*.
> No pisão a minima terá caído aos 6ºC.



Notável este amanhecer, registou a mínima mais baixa desde Junho, e quase que batia a de Junho também (13,7ºC).

*14,1ºC* pelas 7h com *86%* de humidade.

E agora a máxima a recuperar bem em relação aos dias anteriores: *26,7ºC* acabdos de ser atingidos pouco antes das 18h.

Alguma neblina no horizonte e bruma em terra. Céu limpo, nem a oeste se vêem as nuvens baixas habituais.

Vento fraco de NW a oeste, brisa marítima temporária durante a tarde mas que não evitou a subida de temperatura. Mar calmo e água agradável. Muitas velas hoje.


----------



## homem do mar (6 Set 2015 às 19:11)

Boas por aqui mínima bem fresca de 13.8  a máxima foi de 32 por agora 25.8


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2015 às 19:34)

Boas tardes,

O dia de hoje é  sem duvida um bom exemplo de como caminhamos para final de verão, noites frias e dias quentes mesmo em locais que não estão sujeitos a inversão como é o meu caso.

Extremos térmicos: *11,9ºC* / *25,7ºC
*
T.actual: *20,6ºC
*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2015 às 19:41)

StormRic disse:


> Notável este amanhecer, registou a mínima mais baixa desde Junho, e quase que batia a de Junho também (13,7ºC).
> 
> *14,1ºC* pelas 7h com *86%* de humidade.
> 
> ...



Se bem lembro desde finais de maio que não tinha uma minima tão baixa, digamos que fiquei incrédulo quando vi o registo, pois esperava uns 14/15ºC de minima.
Por falar em água agradável, na ursa estava um espectaculo ver se coloco fotos no topico seguimento marítimo.


----------



## Candy (6 Set 2015 às 20:35)

StormRic disse:


> que lindo e invulgar nessa zona! E que sorte, pois isto significa que o vento e o mar estavam em calmaria, certo? Às 6h e às 9h até foi registado acumulado da água de nevoeiro na EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro; o vento só agora chega aos 10 Km/h.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquilo a que nós chamamos "calma podre" ou mar de senhoras" embora com alguma vaga, parecia um mar aveludado. Acontece por vezes... e com esse mar costumam aparecer golfinhos. Não sei se andaram por ai... Não se via mesmo nada. Não vi passar o Cabo Carvoeiro, não vi chegar à ilha... só percebi que estava na ilha por ver que estavam a preparar os cabos das amarrações, coisa que só fazem mesmo junto ao cais. Começaram a fazê-lo uns 20 metros antes. Não é exagero! A 20 metros, não víamos a ilha!!!

Um amigo, foi num barco ao meio dia e fez fotos fantásticas do cabo Carvoeiro! Já estava limpinho, com céu azul!!!


----------



## Candy (6 Set 2015 às 21:20)

Antes de almoço. Berlenga. 
As únicas fotos viradas a leste são até à da fortaleza. Todas as outras são para oeste.

Atrás da Berlenga pode-se ver as Estelas, um conjunto de rochedos. Chamam-lhe arquipélago das Estelas. Mais à direita e mais ao fundo, consegue-se avistar os Farilhões, embora só se veja o topo devido ao nevoeiro. Os farilhões são só rocha e têm um farol automático, não necessitando da permanência de faroleiros e distam da Berlanga mais de meia distância de Peniche/Berlenga.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 21:40)

Candy disse:


> Antes de almoço. Berlenga.
> As únicas fotos viradas a leste são até à da fortaleza. Todas as outras são para oeste.



 que beleza, lindas fotos!

Vêem-se poucas aves, a zona mais habitada é para nordeste? Mais uma reserva natural em que deixaram entrar as plantas invasoras (o chorão das praias).
Aquela gaivota gosta do poleiro tecnológico.

O nevoeiro era do género mesmo colado à água, a deixar ver os topos dos ilhéus.
 obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Candy (6 Set 2015 às 22:18)

As gaivotas anda junto às crias e este ano há mt menos. Tiraram chorões e com eles deve ter ido muitos ninhos. O chorão é praga mas naquele caso aguenta as encostas. Vamos ver... 
Mas sim, vi mt menos aves. Se ficasse lá de noite iria ver e ouvir as Pardelas q fazem mais barulho do q as gaivotas.


----------



## Candy (6 Set 2015 às 22:20)

StormRic disse:


> almas: que beleza, lindas fotos!
> 
> Vêem-se poucas aves, a zona mais habitada é para nordeste? Mais uma reserva natural em que deixaram entrar as plantas invasoras (o chorão das praias).
> Aquela gaivota gosta do poleiro tecnológico.
> ...


Sem os chorões ficam sem ter protecção para os ninhos. Filhotes rolam por lá a baixo...


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 22:27)

Candy disse:


> Sem os chorões ficam sem ter protecção para os ninhos. Filhotes rolam por lá a baixo...



off-topic: O problema é que o chorão asfixiou a vegetação autóctone. Há que exterminá-lo para que a vegetação volte a crescer, mas isso vai demorar muitos anos. Resultado, cria-se a ilusão de que o chorão é necessário e assim vai acabar por exterminar tudo.


----------



## Geopower (6 Set 2015 às 23:15)

em Telheiras a noite segue amena: 22.1ºC. Vento fraco.
extremos do dia:
16.5ºC
28.6ºC


----------



## Vitor TT (6 Set 2015 às 23:53)

13,8º C foi a mínima desta noite, mas a avaliar pela temperatura actual de 21.0º C e 43% Hr, as noites frescas foram dar uma volta,

hoje fui até Coruche para ver mais uma prova de todo-terreno, como esperava esteve algum calor, mas bem suportável alternado com umas aragens frescas, ainda comecei a ter umas visões , tal é os efeitos da falta de acção atmosférica ,

umas imagens do dia ( e do delírio visual  ), mas para o fim da tarde esfumou-se quase tudo,


----------



## ota (7 Set 2015 às 07:31)

Céu repleto de fracto cumulus (julgo eu) há uns 5 minutos atrás!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2015 às 11:22)

Ontem como previsto, minima frias em locais de inversão.

*Praia da Rainha, Almada*: 6,8ºC
*Colares, Sintra*: 7,1ºC
*Coruche*: 7,5ºC
*Alcobaça*: 7,8ºC
*Santa Cruz (Aerodromo): *8,2ºC
*Setubal (Estação de fruticultura):* 8,3ºC
*Dois Portos, Torres Vedras: *8,4ºC
*Dunas de Mira:* 8,7ºC

_*Aljezur*_ teve a  minima mais baixa da rede IPMA: *6,7ºC
Coruche* registou uma grande amplitude térmica:* 7,5ºC / 33,4ºC
*
@david 6  olhando para o teu registo de minima de ontem e o de Coruche, notasse que a inversão foi forte no vale do Sorraia.


----------



## homem do mar (7 Set 2015 às 13:13)

boas por aqui a mínima de 15.7 por agora 32.0 e mais um dia de calor


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2015 às 13:38)

Inicio de tarde quente por Cascais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2015 às 14:13)

Por aqui parece que vai ser uma tarde quente, já sigo com 33.5ºC
A mínima foi de 17.5ºC


----------



## david 6 (7 Set 2015 às 14:59)

por aqui sigo com 32.8ºC 30% humidade e vários cumulus como ontem


----------



## Geopower (7 Set 2015 às 16:36)

Telheiras segue com 29,6*C. Vento fraco. Máxima registada: 30,0*C


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Set 2015 às 16:59)

Mínima: *17,5ºC*
Máxima:* 31ºC*
Vento fraco a moderado

Voltamos às temperaturas de Verão


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2015 às 17:44)

Mínima recuperou, *17,8ºC* e *73%* pouco depois das 7h.
Máxima ainda a ser perseguida, *27,5ºC* agora, 50%.

Céu limpo esbranquiçado, neblina e bruma espessa. Mar como um lago.
Vento fraco a moderado de NNW.


----------



## homem do mar (7 Set 2015 às 18:34)

Boas por aqui máxima de 33.4 por agora 29


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2015 às 19:03)

Boas tardes,

Extremos térmicos: *17,3ºC* / *27,7ºC*
T.actual: *22,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2015 às 20:14)

Boas rajadas, na ordem dos 60/65 km/h


----------



## david 6 (7 Set 2015 às 21:51)

minima de *12.4ºC*
maxima de *34.9ºC*
actual de *22.4ºC*

dia mais quentinho, dia de verão, também andaram cumulus a passear


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2015 às 21:52)

Vento moderado a forte de leste (quente), estão ainda *21,7ºC
*
Na estação do costume, nestas situações de leste, tem registos impressionantes, falo da estação da *Parede*, segue nos *24,9C*.
*
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA82*


----------



## Vitor TT (7 Set 2015 às 21:53)

E foi de 17,7º C a mínima da noite passada, o que já esperava, actualmente ainda tenho 22,4º e 45% Hr, calor a fazer-se sentir e no meu quarto a temperatura já vai a caminho dos 26º C , ainda há dois dias cheguei a ter 22,5º C.


----------



## homem do mar (7 Set 2015 às 21:57)

Por aqui 25.1 finalmente uma noite de verão em setembro


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2015 às 22:06)

Sigo com 25.5ºC, parece que a mínima desta noite nao vai ser tao baixa como as últimas.


----------



## bpereira (7 Set 2015 às 22:34)

Na Figueira da Foz está uma noite quente. Segue nos 22º


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2015 às 23:25)

A temperatura segue nos *21,8ºC*, enquanto o vento não rodar para NO, não ha arrefecimento.


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2015 às 00:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas rajadas, na ordem dos 60/65 km/h



Ainda bastante morno pelo Estoril e Cascais e sentiam-se ocasionalmente as rajadas, muito variáveis conforme os locais. Aqui em Carcavelos nesta altura vento fraco e 21,5ºC.

A máxima foi 27,6ºC pouco antes das 18 horas; a humidade desceu aos 41% e agora nota-se bem que a circulação é de Leste, a humidade mantém-se abaixo dos 50%.

Ao poente viam-se faixas de cirrus no horizonte oeste a progredirem para cá.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Set 2015 às 00:11)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda bastante morno pelo Estoril e Cascais e sentiam-se ocasionalmente as rajadas, muito variáveis conforme os locais.



Cá em cima, Alcabideche, a intensidade é diferente, o vento foi sempre moderado a forte e com  boas rajadas, agora caiu um pouco mas continua a soprar  moderado.
*21,4ºC* estaveis.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Set 2015 às 02:30)

Atual: 20,7ºC

Digam-me que alguém viu o céu ás 20h20, eu tentei tirar foto mas tinha as configurações da máquina todas mal e não consegui  Céu bem rosa!


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Set 2015 às 02:51)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Atual: 20,7ºC
> 
> Digam-me que alguém viu o céu ás 20h20, eu tentei tirar foto mas tinha as configurações da máquina todas mal e não consegui  Céu bem rosa!


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=882590665150427&id=209600022449498 aqui está


----------



## Candy (8 Set 2015 às 03:12)

Estão lindos os modelos para cá! lol... temperaturas máximas abaixo do 20ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2015 às 04:05)

Boa madrugada.

*Anteontem*, mínima de *14,2ºC*, valor mais baixo desde o início de Junho.

*Ontem*, *17,5ºC* / *26,2ºC*. Agradável dia de céu limpo / pouco nublado por Cumulus.

De momento sigo com uns amenos 18,1ºC de temperatura, e apenas 45% de humidade. 
A noite segue mais quente em praticamente todas as zonas ao redor, com valores generalizados entre os 20ºC e os 24ºC.

Vento fraco / nulo.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Set 2015 às 04:22)

Os modelos desiludiram-me tanto...enfim...já devia ter-me habituado. Antes estava previsto tanta chuva!! E agora...
A este ritmo vou acabar Setembro com 0mm...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Set 2015 às 07:42)

Boas,

Sigo com* 19,7ºC* , que é temperatura minima ( logo este valor vai ser batido num ápice)

Inversões nos sítios do costume.

*Rede IPMA 6:00*

Colares, Sintra:* 9,8ºC*
Dunas de Mira: *9,9ºC*
Praia da Rainha, Almada: *10,0ºC*
Alcobaça: *10,5ºC*


----------



## bmelo (8 Set 2015 às 13:24)

Vialonga (perto de Alverca), 28,3ºc.


----------



## Candy (8 Set 2015 às 15:34)

Por cá vou passar a não dar valores de subidas e descidas de temperaturas, porque simplesmente não vou ter!!! 
Amplitude térmica nula!!!


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2015 às 16:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Digam-me que alguém viu o céu ás 20h20, eu tentei tirar foto mas tinha as configurações da máquina todas mal e não consegui  Céu bem rosa!



Já ponho umas fotos, no Estoril. 

Hoje o destaque vai para a invasão de *libélulas* com a entrada da massa de ar seco. Calculo em cerca de mil por hectare aqui nesta zona de Carcavelos (dez em cada coluna aérea de base 10x10m), cem mil por Km2.

A nebulosidade alta de ontem progrediu para sueste e dissipou-se; esta de hoje são os restos do sistema frontal que passou nos Açores. Cirrus, cirrostratus sem halo solar e cirrocumulus. Parece-me haver cirrocumulus castellanus.

Mínima de *19,0ºC* pouco antes das 8h; humidade máxima às 9h, *74%*.

Uma hora atrás a humidade teve uma queda rápida que a levou aos *33%*, depois de um pico de temperatura de *27,4ºC* às 14:35.

26,8ºC e 35% agora.


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2015 às 17:04)

Passa nesta altura a zona mais espessa da nebulosidade residual alta da frente. Sol quase oculto pelos cirrostratus espessos, talvez altostratus e altocumulus também; há formações ténues semelhantes a mammatus.


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2015 às 17:30)

Uma hora atrás o céu estava assim, agora está encoberto a 7/8 mas já se vê o limite da nebulosidade a oeste e a aberta.






24,8ºC e 39%.

A máxima foi portanto os *27,4ºC* pouco antes das 15 horas.


----------



## Candy (8 Set 2015 às 17:32)

StormRic disse:


> Passa nesta altura a zona mais espessa da nebulosidade residual alta da frente. Sol quase oculto pelos cirrostratus espessos, talvez altostratuse altocumulus também; há formações ténues semelhantes a mammatus.


Será que vai chegar aqui alguma chuvinha? 
Estive a ver as imagens de radar... parece que se formou qq coisa, mas acho tão estranho!... não se vê nada na precipitação acumulada, só msm nos máximos de reflectividade. 
Que o céu está a aparentar isso está!... e está um ventinho, no meu terraço, que por norma anuncia chuva, por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2015 às 17:45)

Candy disse:


> Será que vai chegar aqui alguma chuvinha?



Duvido que caia alguma precipitação, quando muito chuvisco. Observa-se virga nesta altura. Os ecos de radar serão sobretudo dessa precipitação em altitude que dificilmente chega ao solo. Está bastante seco o ar nas camadas baixas.


----------



## Geopower (8 Set 2015 às 17:47)

Temperatura actual26,8*C.
Tarde abafada. Vento fraco.
Extremos do dia: 
21,8*C
30,5*C


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Set 2015 às 17:53)

Boas!
Estão 25,8°C, e apesar de estar nublado, o dia foi super monótono, só para não variar 
A máxima ficou pelos 26,8°C, mas não se sente esse calor todo, pelo menos para mim...
A mínima foi de 18,5...


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2015 às 18:04)

Com todas esta nuvens altas hoje e o horizonte oeste a abrir, espero um poente com belas cores, melhor ainda do que ontem.
Fica aqui um exemplo do crepúsculo de ontem, no pontão da Praia das Moitas, Monte Estoril.


----------



## Candy (8 Set 2015 às 18:17)

Nova saída do GFS retirou a chuva praticamente toda para esta zona.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Set 2015 às 18:17)

Céu completamente encoberto.
Mínima:* 19,1ºC*
Máxima: *30,6ºC*
Nortada a enfraquecer com a passagem da frente


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Set 2015 às 19:34)

O pôr do sol vai ser lindo! Preparem as câmaras


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Set 2015 às 20:03)

Fim de tarde de hoje:


----------



## david 6 (8 Set 2015 às 20:38)

minima: *12.3ºC*
maxima: *31.5ºC*
actual: *22.4ºC*

estava um por do sol bem bonito, pena naquela altura não ter o telemovel à mão


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Set 2015 às 21:21)

Boas noites,

Sigo com *18,9ºC*, mas já tive *18,5ºC* ha uns minutos atras, a minima do dia.
A temperatura  máxima subiu aos *26,5ºC.
*
Foto tirada ao final do dia no *Estoril.*


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Set 2015 às 21:28)

Bom, como não tenho vista para o quadrante oeste, não consegui tirar fotos ao sol mas consegui ao céu, que estava lindo!! Usei o HDR nas fotos para dar mais ênfase:
Vista para Sudoeste:




Vista para Norte:




As fotos foram tiradas com o telemóvel mas dá para ter uma ideia 
Neste momento sigo com 22°C e o vento está fraco. 
Infelizmente o GFS cortou mais uma vez a chuva


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Set 2015 às 21:34)

BOa noite, mais um dia sem história, calor e céu nublado por nuvens altas, máxima de 32.2ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Set 2015 às 22:13)

Por aqui o final de tarde foi marcado por alguma nubelosidade, mas depois ainda se vi o sol a por-se.
O dia foi quente praticamente igual ao de ontem.
Sigo com 22.6ºC


----------



## Vitor TT (8 Set 2015 às 23:25)

A mínima ficou-se pelos 18,8º C,
dia novamente um pouco quente por aqui e em Benfica, 
actualmente tenho 18,8º C ( não é engano, hehe ) e 52% Hr,

e já agora o céu segundo o meu ponto de vista, se soubesse que ia ter isto, tinha ido a um ponto de observação com um melhor cenário antes de ir para casa, mas foi o possível,


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2015 às 23:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foto tirada ao final do dia no *Estoril.*



 Espectáculo de composição! Eu vejo arcos nas nuvens, arcos nas ondinhas, arcos nas rochas... Liindo!
Estava incrível a calmaria da água ( e bem boa, melhor do que cá fora, depois do sol se pôr levantou-se um ventinho...)



Tiagolco disse:


> mas consegui ao céu, que estava lindo!!



 bem bonitas, as cores eram mesmo assim nesta altura. Eu esperava que as nuvens não fossem varridas tão depressa, mas acabaram por ficar na metade oriental do céu, limpando o poente.



Vitor TT disse:


> e já agora o céu segundo o meu ponto de vista, se soubesse que ia ter isto, tinha ido a um ponto de observação com um melhor cenário antes de ir para casa, mas foi o possível,



É verdade, mas ainda conseguiste vê-lo e apanhar os altocumulus douradinhos.


----------



## StormRic (9 Set 2015 às 00:21)

Algumas imagens de ontem (dia 8, já passa da meia-noite).

Uma tarde de calor seco que trouxe uma inesperada invasão de libélulas aqui em Carcavelos:






Afinal ainda houve um halo solar enquanto os cirrostratus não ficaram mais espessos. Ao princípio do vídeo ainda se vêem algumas libélulas, quando o sol começou a ficar oculto desapareceram todas. Estes insectos são óptimos para caçar mosquitos, devem ter acabado com eles todos, hoje pode-se abrir as janelas à noite (pelo menos aqui em Carcavelos):


Poente na praia, tão cheia de areia que mesmo já estando a maré a subir (foi vazia à 18:40) e marés mortas (quarto minguante) podia-se estar junto às rochas do forte a seco.
Sol muito brilhante numa atmosfera límpida do pós-frontal nos níveis médio e alto; ainda bruma/neblina à superfície a colorir o horizonte:






na direcção oposta, ainda os cirrus mais volumosos e alguns altocumulus:






As últimas nuvens a oeste:






seguiram-se ainda belas cores para Leste e raios crepusculares vindos de bem longe a Oeste (ponho no tópico pôr-do-sol )


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Set 2015 às 07:31)

Boas,

Bom arrefecimento nas ultimas horas, sigo com *14,3ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Set 2015 às 11:29)

A manha segue com nuvens altas e 23.5ºC actuais. 
Mínima fresca de 15ºC.


----------



## bpereira (9 Set 2015 às 12:07)

Na Figueira já pinga. 20º


----------



## Candy (9 Set 2015 às 12:33)

Só p'ra dizer que 'tá a chover! 
Não me apercebi e a roupa seca na corda... já 'tá molhada!... pronto! humpf...


----------



## DaniFR (9 Set 2015 às 14:05)

Em Coimbra, períodos de chuva fraca desde as 12h30.  
*
19ºC*


----------



## bmelo (9 Set 2015 às 15:48)

28.3ºc


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Set 2015 às 15:59)

Aqui também pinga raios de sol.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Set 2015 às 17:27)

Mínima: *16,7ºC*
Máxima: *26,9ºC*
Vento nulo durante a madrugada, a partir da manhã até ás 15h intensificou-se, mas continua fraco. Vento de SO.


----------



## Candy (9 Set 2015 às 17:53)

Chuva levezinha.  O meu terraço já tem poças.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Set 2015 às 20:50)

Aqui apenas senti pingos vagos com a chegada da frente, céu completamente coberto e vento fresco.


----------



## Candy (9 Set 2015 às 21:10)

Cheguei há pouco mais de meia hora a casa. Passei pelo Cabo Carvoeiro. Lá o termómetro do carro marcavam 19ºC. Vim para casa, no centro de Peniche, e ao chegar cá o termómetro do carro marcava 16ºC.
E porque é que eu digo isto, porque por vezes podem achar estranho os meus relatos serem diferentes do que indica a EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro, mas é que no centro de Peniche a coisa muda mesmo  são cerca de 3 km de distância entre o centro e o Cabo Carvoeiro. O suficiente para esta diferença.
O termómetro do carro pode não estar certinho, mas nunca errou muito, no entanto a diferença de temperatura e intensidade do vento entre o centro de Peniche e o registado na EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro existe. A temperatura é sempre na base de 3 graus de diferença, a mais ou a menos. Vá-se lá explicar isto, já que no Cabo é mais desabrigado!...

E pronto... quanto agora, seguimos com chuvita, claro. há bastante tempo! Embora agora seja uma burriceira...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Set 2015 às 22:49)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos: *14,3ºC* / *22,2ºC*

T.actual: *18,3ºC*
Morrinha muito tenue.

Pequena viagem feita ha pouco entre Serra das Minas e Alcabideche, o carro ia registando 17/18ºC,  morrinha e algum nevoeiro no Ramalhão, a cota 250 mts e proximidade de  da serra assim o ajuda.


----------



## StormRic (9 Set 2015 às 22:58)

Boa noite

Mínima de hoje *16,2ºC* com *84%* depois das 7h30.
Máxima *22,4ºC* cerca das 15h30; humidade mínima *69%*.

Céu muito nublado todo o dia embora pelo amanhecer estivesse com menos nuvens:


Corrente de oeste nos níveis médio e baixo, rodando para sudoeste à tarde antes da passagem da frente que não largou precipitação aqui nem a sul de Peniche.
O céu nunca ficou encoberto, 7/8 no máximo. De notável havia uns altostratus lenticularis a norte ao fim da tarde. De resto, predominância de altocumulus.
Não houve precipitação aqui em Carcavelos.

Os acumulados na região Litoral Centro e Região Sul limitaram-se a estas estações, até às 21 horas:







Às 19h horas a frente estava em dissipação, tinha acabado de passar em no Cabo Carvoeiro onde deixou 0,7 mm:


----------



## belem (9 Set 2015 às 23:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Extremos térmicos: *14,3ºC* / *22,2ºC*
> 
> ...


 

Em Sintra também está a cair morrinha e com bastante nevoeiro. Debaixo de algumas árvores até parece que está a chover.


----------



## Candy (9 Set 2015 às 23:42)

StormRic disse:


> Os acumulados na região Litoral Centro e Região Sul limitaram-se a estas estações, até às 21 horas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Por volta das 20h00, andava eu a dar a volta pela marginal, choveu com mais intensidade do que durante o dia  As escovas do limpa para-brisas tiveram mesmo de trabalhar mais rápido!


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2015 às 02:30)

Candy disse:


> Por volta das 20h00, andava eu a dar a volta pela marginal, choveu com mais intensidade do que durante o dia  As escovas do limpa para-brisas tiveram mesmo de trabalhar mais rápido!



Sim, ainda faltam acumulados do Cabo Carvoeiro naquele quadro, continuou até depois das 20h.


----------



## Candy (10 Set 2015 às 03:08)

Malta o Por do Sol de dia 6 atrás da ilha da Berlenga  
(aqueles rochedos que se veem são as Estelas) 


Esta não sei precisar, mas tb foi por estes dias. A foto é tirada de um edifício alto, em Peniche. Pode ver-se à esquerda o Farol do Cabo Carvoeiro. Eu consigo ver onde está a Berlenga, mas porque sei. Para vós passará imperceptível. Mas se contarem as luzinhas dos candeeiros da direita para a esquerda, à quinta, mais acima no mar, na linha do horizonte consegue-se ver um pontinho mais alto. É o Farol da Ilha.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2015 às 12:18)

Final de manhã ameno por *Cascais*, a temperatura ronda os *21ºC.*
Muito sol. 

Sinceramente perdi a paciência de consultar o GFS, impressionante o tira e mete em termos de precipitação, enquanto o ECMWF nada aponta para precipitação.


----------



## bmelo (10 Set 2015 às 13:37)

23,8ºc


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Set 2015 às 14:50)

Boas!
Sigo com 23,1°C e tive uma mínima de 17,3°C. Mais um dia monótono


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Set 2015 às 15:31)

Boa tarde, e mais uma vez o sol impera nestas terras já muito resequidas, enfim já não há paciencia, estão 27.4ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Set 2015 às 17:05)

Mais um dia igual a tantos outros, sigo agora com 29.1ºC, e vento fraco. 
máxima 30.3ºC
mínima de 18.5ºC


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2015 às 19:58)

Hoje, mínima de *16,4ºC* pelas 7h30, com *83%* de humidade.

Máxima de *23,2ºC* pouco antes das 15h. Humidade estável nos *53%* ao longo das duas horas seguintes da tarde.

Nascer do sol com cirrus de NW e alguns estratocumulus dispersos trazidos pela nortada de Norte mesmo.

Pela tarde céu limpo, neblina no horizonte marítimo, bruma espessa misturada com fumo sobre terra.
Nortada fraca a moderada, algumas rajadas, mar ligeiramente picado numa faixa ao largo da costa.

Poente oculto por estratos baixos a oeste; cirrus e contrails longe nessa direcção.


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2015 às 20:13)

Enquanto não começa o outono e mais acção nos céus, uns vídeos para passar o _tempo_ e ver em HD 720p.
*
Poente* de anteontem, 3ªfeira *dia  8*, na praia de Carcavelos:


Passagem da *frente* ontem *dia 9* ao fim da tarde, aqui em Carcavelos sul:


Amanhecer de *hoje*:


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Set 2015 às 20:59)

Por aqui avizinha-se mais uma noite fresca, já sigo com menos de 22ºC
Hoje ás 20:10 já era praticamente noite, obriga-nos a ligar as luzes cada vez mais cedo em casa, daqui a mais de um mês e meio, regressa a hora de Inverno.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2015 às 21:18)

Boas noites

A temperatura maxima continua em queda, hoje registei apenas *20,8ºC*.
Em termos de minima, o registo foi de *15,3ºC.*
Neste momento, vento moderado, céu practicamente limpo e *17,0ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2015 às 21:38)

A estação da Praia da Rainha,Almada continua com as suas inversões.
Resumo destes 9 dias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Set 2015 às 22:59)

Mínima: *16,4ºC*
Máxima: *27,3ºC*
Nortada fraca a moderada


----------



## bmelo (11 Set 2015 às 05:05)

17,5ºc


----------



## Geopower (11 Set 2015 às 08:45)

bom dia. Temperatura atual: 18,1*C. Céu pouco nublado. No entanto são visiveis muitas nuvens a oeste. Minima: 17,6C.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Set 2015 às 10:46)

Por aqui tive hoje a mínima mais fresca deste Verão, 14.5ºC 
Sigo agora com 20.7ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2015 às 12:27)

Boas

Mínima de 15,3ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento nulo e temperatura amena 23,8ºC com 57% de humidade


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2015 às 13:29)

Aumento do vento vindo de SW, descida da temperatura e aumento da humidade neste momento... 21,4ºC e 66%Hr

Máxima até ao momento de 24,4ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Set 2015 às 13:46)

Boas! Sigo com 22°C e a mínima foi 16,8°C
Foi a primeira vez que passei frio durante a noite 
A frente está a chegar, vamos ver se larga alguma chuvinha por aqui


----------



## Candy (11 Set 2015 às 15:41)

Estamos assim, no centro de Peniche, para sul.


----------



## Candy (11 Set 2015 às 16:07)

Agora já está assim


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2015 às 16:35)

Boa tarde

Pequena crista anticiclónica antes da chegada da frente. Aqui pela região só deve dar novamente alguma chuva fraca.






De momento altocumulus e cirrus predominam.






Mínima de hoje *16,4ºC* ao nascer do sol. Humidade máxima *82%* uma hora antes.

A temeperatura chegou aos *24,9ºC* pelas 16h mas já desceu. Humidade nos *48%*.

Vento fraco de norte. Alguma bruma fraca do lado de terra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Set 2015 às 19:36)

OMG o céu está tão estranho, nunca vi isto. Já ponho fotos!


----------



## Gilmet (11 Set 2015 às 19:38)

Boa tarde.

Dia enfadonho, sem nada de especial a relatar. Céu maioritariamente muito nublado por Altostratus e Altocumulus, tendo vindo a encobrir desde meados da tarde. Por agora é possível ainda observar alguma virga.

Actuais *19,5ºC*, já em queda, depois de máxima de *21,9ºC*. 55% de humidade e 1014 hPa de pressão.

Mínima de *15,5ºC*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Set 2015 às 20:18)

Pôr do sol e chegada da frente origina estas fotos.

Para Sul, o cenário era este, muito diversificado.













Para Norte estava muito estranho, nunca vi o céu assim, talvez uma combinação estranha e perfeita de nuvens... (Parecia cair virga)









Uma coisa é certa, vem aí chuva! Temperatura desde as 16h já desceu* 7 graus* e estamos abaixo dos 20ºC, está fresco! 
Máxima: *27,6ºC*
Mínima: *15,9ºC
*
Vamos ter uma mínima interessante amanhã. Atual: *19,8ºC*
O Verão está-se a dizer adeus...


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Set 2015 às 20:26)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pôr do sol e chegada da frente origina estas fotos.
> 
> Para Sul, o cenário era este, muito diversificado.
> 
> ...


É verdade, o céu está super sinistro!! Mas duvido que chova alguma coisa de jeito...no máximo chuviscos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Set 2015 às 20:39)

O WindGuru volta a meter alguns aguaceiros para a amanha ás 7 da manha. Vamos se virá mesmo alguma coisa, apesar de ser pouca ainda, isto está mesmo tudo secar aos poucos.


----------



## david 6 (11 Set 2015 às 21:12)

minima aqui foi de *9.4ºC *

maxima foi de 27.3ºC e agora está 19.3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2015 às 21:32)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos: *15,4ºC* / *22,2ºC*
T.actual: *18,8ºC*

A situação de quarta-feira continua interessante, principalmente o que é modelado pelo ECMWF.*  *


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2015 às 21:33)

david 6 disse:


> minima aqui foi de *9.4ºC *



Interessante, pois a estação de  Coruche- IPMA teve um valor mais alto do que o teu.


----------



## david 6 (11 Set 2015 às 22:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante, pois a estação de  Coruche- IPMA teve um valor mais alto do que o teu.



nem tinha reparado nisso, se bem que foi no gráfico, deve ter sido 10ºC e pouco, mas sim foi mais alta o que é raro nestas ocasiões


----------



## criz0r (11 Set 2015 às 22:18)

Céu por Almada hoje fim da tarde,

Oeste:





Noroeste:





E umas formações engraçadas:


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Set 2015 às 01:07)

O dia de ontem ( sexta-feira ), vista por mim, tiradas por télélé ,

inicio de tarde, viaduto pedonal de Benfica,







não ficaram nada de especial, ao vivo tinha mais interesse, mas aqui fica, vistas do parque de estacionamento do Leroy do Dolce Vita Tejo, fim do dia,









temperatura por aqui ( casa ) estável nos 18,2º C e 79% Hr.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Set 2015 às 01:24)

Temperatura estagnou ás 21h, desde então está sempre nos *19,8ºC*, algo raro por aqui


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2015 às 02:39)

Vitor TT disse:


> O dia de ontem ( sexta-feira ), vista por mim, tiradas por télélé ,



Os altocumulus eram autênticas "pipocas" , boas fotos! Depois começaram a fundir-se numa camada contínua, espessou em altostratus com virga e até houve formação de pequenos mammatus. Chuva, nada, não chega cá abaixo.


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2015 às 02:54)

Eu bem fui ao Cabo da Roca puxar pela frente, ver se a convencia a despachar-se e a espremer-se um pouco mais, mas nada, lenta e seca. 

Aqui está o video feito à beira da falésia da Ursa, só possível porque o vento foi fraco o tempo todo, senão a GoPro teria aprendido (ou não) a voar.

Experimentem ver na melhor resolução possível, também ajuda reduzir a velocidade para 0,5x, para observar os efeitos da virga e dos pequenos mammatus do lado direito.

Ao longe o poente tinha uma nesga muito estreita de luz, correspondente ao limite das nuvens altas, distante de mais de uma centena de quilómetros, como se vê na imagem de satélite à hora aproximada do ocaso (19:00 utc):








Neste momento estão *19,1ºC*, *78%* e um cheiro intenso a maresia, mas nada de precipitação.

Nas fotos aquela nesga de luz era muito bonita de se observar, já ponho daqui a pouco.


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2015 às 03:02)

Candy disse:


> Estamos assim, no centro de Peniche, para sul.



Pipocas! 



guisilva5000 disse:


> Pôr do sol e chegada da frente origina estas fotos.



 belos panoramas deste céu soturno! Prometeu mas não choveu, pelo menos até agora... No litoral norte sim.



criz0r disse:


> Céu por Almada hoje fim da tarde,



Houve padrões e texturas dos altostratus e altocumulus de todos os tipos, bem apanhados estes!


----------



## Candy (12 Set 2015 às 03:34)

StormRic disse:


> Pipocas!



Yahp!... algumas devem-se ter queimado, pois dai por uma meia hora havia um esfumado acinzentado por baixo das que sobravam


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Set 2015 às 08:45)

Bom dia, uau por qui neste momento está a morrinhar


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Set 2015 às 15:26)

Por aqui a tarde segue ventosa, e ceú limpo, apesar da manha ter sido nubelada e de ainda ter caído uns borrifos.


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2015 às 15:30)

Boas

Mínima de 18,7ºC

Máxima de 25,2ºC

Rajada máxima até ao momento 34km/h

Siga o tédio de tempo


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Set 2015 às 17:25)

miguel disse:


> Mínima de 18,7ºC
> 
> Máxima de 25,2ºC



Por mais estranho que pareça, máxima e mínima iguais aqui 

Céu esbranquiçado a oeste e alguns cumulus dispersos. 
Rajadas de 50km/h


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2015 às 17:48)

Boa tarde

Cirrus e fractocumulus, nortada de noroeste. Amanhecer com estratos de oeste e altocumulus a terminar a frente e o pós-frontal, que nada deixaram de precipitação por aqui.


Mínima de *18,1ºC* com *88%* cerca das 7h.

Máxima de *23,0ºC* entre as 14h e as 14h30; humidade mínima de *55%* cerca de uma hora depois.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2015 às 19:51)

Boas,

T.maxima: *21,2ºC*
T.actual: *17,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (12 Set 2015 às 20:48)

minima de *15.3ºC*
maxima de *27.0ºC*
actual de *18.5ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Set 2015 às 00:15)

Ontem ( Sábado ) foi volta de bike, como hoje ( Domimgo ) deve chover a potes resolvi ir hoje, dia sem nada de relevante a assinalar, mas a provocar indecisão no que levar vestido, pois normalmente arranco com sol e chego de noite,
no inicio meio fresco e algum vento, mas a diminuir a temperatura um pouco a medida que ia chegando ao Raso e Guincho, também a ficar noite, o vento estava ameno, no regresso apanhei com a Lumina em Cascais que mais parecia uma procissão, a temperatura já mais fresca e vento fraco,

umas imagens do dia,









aqui comecei a ficar com medo pois parecia que vinha chuva ,


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Set 2015 às 00:17)

Actualmente tenho 16,3º C e 78% Hr, a mínima da noite passada chegou aos 16,4º C.


----------



## Teles (13 Set 2015 às 00:39)

Boa noite , de volta ao forum 
Esta madrugada caiu por aqui alguma precipitação que já deu para molhar os chão, dia de algum vento e bem mais fresco em comparação a outros dias!


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2015 às 01:26)

vitor carvalho11 disse:


> Esta madrugada caiu por aqui alguma precipitação que já deu para molhar os chão, dia de algum vento e bem mais fresco em comparação a outros dias!





Embora já tenha posto noutras regiões, deixo também aqui os acumulados da última frente em dissipação. Com efeito a IPMA de Rio Maior acusou acumulados de 0,2+0,2mm por duas vezes durante a madrugada. Foi de resto a estação mais a sul a registar algo, depois de Colares.







E já agora um vídeo do fim da tarde e anoitecer, com belos cirrostratus a anunciar o próximo sistema frontal a caminho da costa ocidental do continente. Aparece até um ténue e efémero halo solar, como é característico destas nuvens:





Vitor TT disse:


> aqui comecei a ficar com medo pois parecia que vinha chuva



Ela vinha lá, só que ainda longe 
Sempre indispensáveis e bonitas as vistas mais ocidentais de Cascais!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2015 às 10:36)

StormRic disse:


> Embora já tenha posto noutras regiões, deixo também aqui os acumulados da última frente em dissipação. Com efeito a IPMA de Rio Maior acusou acumulados de 0,2+0,2mm por duas vezes durante a madrugada. Foi de resto a estação mais a sul a registar algo, depois de Colares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esqueci-me de referir, mas ontem de madrugada chuviscou por aqui, a estrada estava molhada com pequenas poças, por incrivel que pareça nenhuma estação das redondezas registou precipitação...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2015 às 11:18)

Morrinha muito tenue neste momento.
*19,9ºC* a descer.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2015 às 11:58)

Por aqui apesar de já se ter visto o sol hoje, mas agora está nublado e fresco, sigo agora com 20.9ºC e vento moderado.
mínima de 16.4ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2015 às 12:10)

Boas

A mínima foi de 16,7ºC

A manha tem estado a ser de céu muito nublado mas com abertas!
Temperatura agora de 21,1ºC, humidade de 75% e vento fraco ainda não passei os 27km/h

Se cair aqui algum chuvisco é mais para o fim da tarde...


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2015 às 12:18)

Boas!

Depois de umas semanas sem internet estou de volta ao activo! 

Aqui por Santo Estêvão temos um dia fresco e algo ventoso com 22ºC, veremos se temos direito a alguma precipitação hoje!


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2015 às 12:19)

por aqui 23.1ºC céu nublado e um ventinho


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2015 às 13:03)

Lisboa: Céu encoberto pela manhã, com alguns chuviscos muito fracos. Agora céu com abertas e nuvens médias/baixas, vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2015 às 13:15)

Sigo com 20,5 graus e vento moderado a forte. Encontro-me no 2 local de seguimento. 
Registei há pouco uma rajada de 58km/h num cume que rodeia o vale.  Não esperava tanto vento na zona oeste.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2015 às 13:50)

Boas!
Tive uma mínima de 17,9°C e por agora estão 23,6°C, e está a CHUVISCAR!!!! Que saudades que eu tinha da chuva!!!!!


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2015 às 14:37)

Céu muito nublado, temperatura em 21,8ºC a máxima penso que já foi alcançada tendo sido de 22,7ºC

Rajada máxima até ao momento 40km/h


----------



## Garcia (13 Set 2015 às 14:51)

não sei se é morrinha forte ou se é chuva fraca.. mas o chão já está bem molhado..


----------



## DaniFR (13 Set 2015 às 15:07)

Boa tarde 

Por Coimbra, está a chover desde as 12h30. Chuva em geral fraca, com alguns períodos de chuva moderada.

São Martinho do Bispo: *9,4mm*
Quinta da Nora: *7,8mm*
Pólo II: *7,6mm*

Hoje não esperava tanta chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2015 às 15:07)

Chuvisca bem na aldeia de Monte Bom, Mafra,  o carro marca 19 graus.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Set 2015 às 15:29)

Boa tarde.

De momento chove fraco por Massamá, embora com alguma intensidade.

Vento moderado, constante.


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2015 às 15:33)

céu começa a escurecer a W/NW, estou à espera que venha 

continua céu nublado 24.6ºC e vento


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2015 às 15:48)

Chove bem
Temperatura em queda 17 graus


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2015 às 15:57)

Chuva moderada, agora!!! Não sabia que ia chover assim hoje!!


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2015 às 15:58)

já se vê os contornos:







ela que venha, que tanto faz falta


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2015 às 16:03)

Alguns aguaceiros fracos por aqui, mas infelizmente mal chegam a molhar o chão.


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2015 às 16:47)

caiu uns pingos finos só..., formou se uma linha no radar já depois de mim em Coruche.......


----------



## Geopower (13 Set 2015 às 16:50)

por Telheiras chuva fraca desde as 15,30h. Parou de chover por agora. Vento fraco. 21,3*C.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Set 2015 às 16:50)

Boa tarde, por aqui estão a cair uns pinginhos, já não é mu, mas não sei se irá acumular, está é muito vento e fresco, 21.2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Set 2015 às 16:55)

Humm..., não acumula nada, mal molha o chão.


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2015 às 16:56)

david 6 disse:


> caiu uns pingos finos só..., formou se uma linha no radar já depois de mim em Coruche.......



Igual por aqui, nem deu para molhar o chão. Pode ser que lá para o final da tarde ainda dê para 1 ou 2mm mais do que isso é muito improvável.


----------



## Geopower (13 Set 2015 às 17:03)

Geopower disse:


> por Telheiras chuva fraca desde as 15,30h. Parou de chover por agora. Vento fraco. 21,3*C.


e eis que volta a chover fraco.


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2015 às 17:09)

está a chuviscar agora, começou a molhar o chão 

PS: 5min depois já parou..

PS: 15min depois volta a chuviscar bem  chão a molhar rapidamente agora


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2015 às 17:30)

chuvisca intensamente agora  puxado a vento, já todo molhadinho


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2015 às 17:34)

Chuvisco intenso aqui também acompanhado de vento moderado, que bela tarde, já tinha saudades .


----------



## Geopower (13 Set 2015 às 17:39)

Geopower disse:


> e eis que volta a chover fraco.


Atualização: parou de chover. Observando o radar a frente já passou


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2015 às 17:46)

Manhã de chuviscos e tarde de chuva fraca.
Acumulado: *1mm*
Máxima: *22,7ºC*
Mínima: *16,2ºC*

Estes dias baixam ainda mais a média de temperatura para Setembro.


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2015 às 17:59)

Boas

Aqui o acumulado ficou nuns incríveis 0,2mm 

Máxima de 22,7ºC e mínima de 16,7ºC a rajada máxima ficou nos 40km/h e a precipitação em 0,2mm 

Agora estão 19,4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Set 2015 às 18:01)

Incrivel aqui ainda não acumulou nada.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Set 2015 às 18:08)

Agora sim chove fraco, vamos lá ver quanto irá acumular.


----------



## lm1960 (13 Set 2015 às 18:11)

Boas,

Hoje ás 08:30 estava um dia totalmente sem nuvens, as que se viam muito longe, não eram ameaça.
Ás 11:00 começou a ficar bastante nublado e ás 14:15 caíram as primeiras pingas e parou ás 17:30 com
uma descarga mais forte, molhei a camisola a tirar as compras do carro, já faz sol.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Set 2015 às 18:19)

Máxima abaixo de 25 ºC no Montijo (Base Aérea).

Precipitação fraca sem acumulação.

Vento com rajadas de 22 kt (40 km/h).


----------



## Geopower (13 Set 2015 às 18:32)

Um pedaço de arco-iris.Vista para NE.


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2015 às 19:11)

maxima de *25.5ºC*
minima de *12.3ºC*
actual de *20.0ºC*
acumulado de *0.3mm *, (coruche, ipma, acumulou 0.4mm)


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2015 às 19:30)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Manhã de chuviscos e tarde de chuva fraca.



Frente quente, frente fria, tudo muito fraquinho. Chuviscou em Carcavelos pelas 16 horas com o tecto de nimbostratus bastante baixo mas na estação do bairro nada acumulou apesar de o chão ter ficado molhado.

Mínima de *16,7ºC* ao nascer do sol, *86%* de humidade uma hora depois. O céu estava nublado com interessantes altocumulus e altostratus, a 3/8.
Apesar de a temperatura subir até aos *21,8ºC* das 15 horas, oscilantes, a humidade não desceu dos *74%*, sector quente mas com nebulosidade pouco espessa, alta. Depois chegou a frente fria, com nebulosidade baixa e chuvisco; vento de WSW fraco, às vezes moderado. A temperatura desceu temporariamente aos 19,7ºC durante o chuvisco, recuperou lentamente desde então.

Descobriu o céu mas manteve-se a humidade, estão 20,5ºC com 80% agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2015 às 20:13)

Boas,

De volta à base,

Sigo com *18,1ºC*

Registos desta tarde na zona oeste, antes de chegada da precipitação.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2015 às 21:20)

Até às 19:00 utc choveu isto na região Litoral Centro:






*19,1ºC* e *85%* neste momento. 

Bastante húmido para um pós-frontal. Aguaceiro intenso em Coimbra. Bencanta deve ter o pluviómetro avariado, assim como Leiria.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2015 às 21:29)

A frente acabou de passar em Lisboa pelas 19 horas aproximadamente:






O aguaceiro pós-frontal que deixou 4,3 mm em Coimbra (aeródromo):


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2015 às 21:44)

StormRic disse:


> Até às 19:00 utc choveu isto na região Litoral Centro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Choveu bem em Mafra( vila mesmo), é uma pena não termos dados de lá, sei de pelos menos duas estações amadoras em que os dados não estão disponíveis ao publico, falo da estação instalada no edificio da proteccao civil de Mafra, e na escola secundaria Jose Saramago. Poças enormes, havia inclusive nevoa em redor das torres do convento, dava uma foto espectacular. O factor altitude naquela zona é bem marcante, e mais acima na Carapinheira (cota 275m) acentua-se.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2015 às 22:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Choveu bem em Mafra( vila mesmo), é uma pena não termos dados de lá, sei de pelos menos duas estações amadoras em que os dados não estão disponíveis ao publico, falo da estação instalada no edificio da proteccao civil de Mafra, e na escola secundaria Jose Saramago. Poças enormes, havia inclusive nevoa em redor das torres do convento, dava uma foto espectacular. O factor altitude naquela zona é bem marcante, e mais acima na Carapinheira (cota 275m) acentua-se.



Ainda por cima há estações com funcionamento intermitente. Para o aparato nebuloso a norte da serra de Sintra esperava mais realmente. Talvez na própria serra tenha caído algo significativo. A atmosfera está bastante húmida.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Set 2015 às 22:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Choveu bem em Mafra( vila mesmo), é uma pena não termos dados de lá, sei de pelos menos duas estações amadoras em que os dados não estão disponíveis ao publico, falo da estação instalada no edificio da proteccao civil de Mafra, e na escola secundaria Jose Saramago. Poças enormes, havia inclusive nevoa em redor das torres do convento, dava uma foto espectacular. O factor altitude naquela zona é bem marcante, e mais acima na Carapinheira (cota 275m) acentua-se.



Digo o mesmo por aqui... Choveu bastante ainda, por mais de 2h. Onde vivo a altitude é baixa (cerca de 20m), mas a serra aqui em frente (325m) costuma sempre ter bons acumulados, é uma pena a estação do MeteoCaneças estar off já há bastante tempo


----------



## bpereira (13 Set 2015 às 22:33)

Registo diário.

Máxima de *23,9º - 15:46*
Mínima de *15,5º - 07:16*
actual de *18,2º - 22:30*
Acumulado diário de *12,19 mm*
*
Foto do nevoeiro que se instalou na hora de almoço,






*


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2015 às 23:00)

Três fases do dia de hoje aqui em Carcavelos

Pré-frontal, belo amanhecer!

Passagem da frente fria, de fraca actividade e de limitada extensão vertical das nuvens, praticamente só nuvens baixas e chuvisco:

Pós-frontal, alguns cumulus desconjuntados, húmido mas sem qualquer precipitação:


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2015 às 23:07)

bpereira disse:


> Acumulado diário de *12,19 mm*



Valor este, na zona da Figueira da Foz, a concordar com o do aeródromo de Coimbra. Faltou a IPMA da Figueira propriamente dita, mas este substitui. Terá sido esta a área do Litoral Centro com acumulado mais generoso.


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Set 2015 às 23:10)

Dia de "chuva" , chuvíscos que pouco mais que molharam o chão, a terra pouco molhou tendo secado pouco tempo depois, o "diluvio"  deve ter começado pelas 18:00h e deve ter durado pouco mais de meia hora, e pronto foi o dia de chuva hahaha, bem, mas já quase dá para sentir o cheiro a inverno, mais notório foi a temperatura que não deve ter ido a mais dos 20º - 21º C,

actualmente já está 16,8º C e 89% Hr e uma notória sensação de inverno, vamos ver se o mau tempo que se avizinha vai trazer alguma coisinha para aqui ( mas não sei porquê, acho que pouco se vai manifestar ).


----------



## bpereira (13 Set 2015 às 23:15)

Quando olhei para este quadro achei um pouco estranho na Figueira não ter acumulado nada, porque ainda tinha chovido bem um pouco durante a tarde..
Fui verificar e numa estação do WunderMap realmente não tinha acumulado.





Na Figueira da Foz afinal também choveu um pouco como se pode ver na estação da Protecção Civil.












StormRic disse:


> Até às 19:00 utc choveu isto na região Litoral Centro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bpereira (13 Set 2015 às 23:37)

Parece que o mau tempo vai chegar ao norte e centro.






Para esta zona na terça feira pelas 16 horas a coisa parece ficar feia.






Parece coincidir com a maré alta. Lá vai ficar a rua da Republica ao rubro..... 
Foto de Arquivo.


----------



## Teles (14 Set 2015 às 00:30)

Boa noite por aqui temperatura actual de 17,4ºC e acabou de cair um bom aguaceiro!


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2015 às 12:30)

Boas

Mínima de 16,8ºC

Agora estão uns agradáveis 22,1ºC o vento é nulo e o céu está muito nublado mas com boas abertas!!


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2015 às 13:45)

Boas!

Manha de céu muito nublado, chegaram a cair uns pingos dispersos por aqui. Por agora o céu continua muito nublado mas com algumas abertas em que o Sol brilha, o vento é fraco e estão uns frescos 23ºC.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (14 Set 2015 às 14:38)

*Precipitação forte e vento intenso a norte do Mondego nos dias 15 e 16 de setembro de 2015*
Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2015-09-14 12:23 e 2015-09-16 23:59 Precipitação forte e vento intenso a norte do Mondego nos dias 15 e 16 de setembro de 2015 Uma depressão com origem no ex-ciclone tropical Henri, centrada no início do dia de hoje, 14 de setembro 2015, a norte dos Açores, irá aproximar-se da Corunha na madrugada do dia 15, dirigindo-se para o Golfo da Biscaia durante a tarde. Neste trajeto irá verificar-se uma descida acentuada dos valores da pressão, atingindo o valor mais baixo, inferior a 980 hPa, no Golfo da Biscaia no início da tarde do dia 15.Os efeitos desta depressão no território do Continente irão prolongar-se até ao final do dia 16, originando precipitação forte e vento intenso as regiões a norte do Mondego.As maiores quantidades de precipitação irão ocorrer no Minho, Douro Litoral e Beira Litoral, na tarde de 15 e noite de 16, onde poderão ultrapassar 100mm em 24 horas.O ve nto forte começará por atingir as regiões do litoral Norte, na manhã do dia 15, e depois as regiões do interior Norte e Centro, prolongando-se até ao final da manhã do dia 16, afetando com menor intensidade a região Sul. Rajadas de vento da ordem de 90km/h atingirão a generalidade das regiões a norte do Mondego, prevendo-se rajadas superiores a 110 km/ nas terras altas.Esta depressão irá causar agitação marítima forte na costa ocidental portuguesa a norte do Cabo Raso.Para mais informações consultar os avisos meteorológicos emitidos pelo IPMA:https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/ Seg, 14 Set 2015 12:23:58


----------



## PapoilaVerde (14 Set 2015 às 14:39)

Vem por aí mau tempo. Será que este fenómeno chegará a atingir a grande Lisboa de forma a poder causar estragos?


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2015 às 15:08)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Vem por aí mau tempo. Será que este fenómeno chegará a atingir a grande Lisboa de forma a poder causar estragos?



Não, em Lisboa e arredores a única coisa mais relevante será o vento no final do dia de terça e madrugada de Quarta, mas não devendo passar os 70 a 80km/h... A chuva não será nada de especial! talvez em torno dos 10mm...


----------



## Candy (14 Set 2015 às 17:04)

Boas,
Apresento-vos, aquilo a que os antigos chamavam, um Pé de Pinheiro! 
Já alguns me devem ter visto falar disto. Antigamente os homens do mar regulavam-se pelos sinais do céu, havendo alguns que eram prenúncio de mau tempo. O mais temido era o Pé de Pinheiro. Desde pequena que aprendi a conhecer esses sinais através do meu pai, filho de um mestre de um barco. O meu pai aprendeu em criança, nos anos 30. 
Hoje olhei para o céu, a sul, e vi o que me pareceu ser um Pé de Pinheiro. Ainda em dúvida chamei a minha mãe que me confirmou isso mesmo. Tenho pena de não o ter apanhado todo. Já estava a desvanecer e não consegui apanhar-lhe o "pé". No entanto dá para ver perfeitamente a formação. Quando visto no seu auge e totalidade, esta formação é semelhante a um pé de pinheiro com as suas ramificações, daí o nome que lhe davam. 
Todos sabemos a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias... hoje vi isto! Já há alguns anos que não via um tão grande!


----------



## Microburst (14 Set 2015 às 19:09)

Bonito relato Candy, desconhecia em absoluto. Pessoalmente obrigado pela partilha, algo que não fazia mesmo sendo eu oriundo de uma família com longa tradição na Armada.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2015 às 19:17)

Boas!
A máxima foi 23,1°C. Atualmente, estão 21,8°C.
É uma pena que aquela chuva passe toda pelo norte do país  estava com grandes expectativas...


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Set 2015 às 20:03)

Céu rosinhaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Set 2015 às 20:17)

Por aqui depois de uma manhã nublada, por volta das 15 horas, veio o sol, e ainda deu para aquecer, a máxima nao ultrapassou os 28ºC.
mínima de 16.9ºC
actual de 20.7ºC


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2015 às 20:27)

Formações variadas de cirrus hoje ao longo do dia que começou com uma situação habitual de NNW ao nascer do sol, bonita como sempre. O amanhecer é em certos aspectos mais lindo do que o anoitecer, pela limpidez da luz talvez.


Mínima de *16,0ºC* antes do nascer do sol, *90%* de humidade máxima ao amanhecer já com o sol levantado.

Máxima de *23,0ºC* com a humidade a descer bastante, até aos *44%*, pelas 15 horas.

Vento fraco de NW. Ondulação no mar a chegar.

Precipitação em todas as estações no veneto da última frente e pós-frontal, com resumo do mês nesta mensagem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Set 2015 às 20:56)

StormRic disse:


> Formações variadas de cirrus hoje ao longo do dia que começou com uma situação habitual de NNW ao nascer do sol, bonita como sempre. O amanhecer é em certos aspectos mais lindo do que o anoitecer, pela limpidez da luz talvez.
> 
> 
> Mínima de *16,0ºC* antes do nascer do sol, *90%* de humidade máxima ao amanhecer já com o sol levantado.
> ...


Sem dúvida um dia bom para observar cirrus!

Offtopic: Só agora vi o planeamento para Carcavelos Sul e vão te tirar a vista  pelo menos as laterais


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2015 às 21:07)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos: *14,7ºC* / *21,6ºC
*
Actual: *16,4ºC*

Guincho ao final da tarde de hoje:


----------



## MicaMito (14 Set 2015 às 21:14)

Querem ver que sou eu que vou levar primeiro com isto pelo radar do ipma vai tocar primeiro na Figueira da foz!


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Set 2015 às 21:17)

Mínima: *16,2ºC*
Máxima: *24,8ºC
*
Dia típico de final de Verão, quente e fresco.

Fim do dia ainda com cirrus a pintar o céu.













(Estava difícil perceber o novo sistema da imgur, sou o único com problemas?)


----------



## criz0r (14 Set 2015 às 21:36)

Aqui, Céu pouco nublado maioritariamente por Cirrus. Vento Fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2015 às 21:58)

*16,3ºC*

O evento( da treta) que aí vem deve dar por aqui uns 6/8 mm e vento forte, nada que esta terra não esteja habituada, certamente que vai provocar problemas no norte em locais que não estão habituados a ventanias.


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Set 2015 às 23:20)

Só para ficar registado, sigo com 15,2º C e 78% Hr, vento praticamente nulo e céu limpinho.

Não sei de amanhã ao fim do dia irei dar um pulinho até ao Raso - Roca, não e nada perto e penso que o "evento" não será nada de relevante para as latitudes Lisboetas, excepto talvez o mar que justifique a ida, mas.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2015 às 23:24)

Noite fresca,sigo com 14,9 graus.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2015 às 23:28)

Vitor TT disse:


> Só para ficar registado, sigo com 15,2º C e 78% Hr, vento praticamente nulo e céu limpinho.
> 
> Não sei de amanhã ao fim do dia irei dar um pulinho até ao Raso - Roca, não e nada perto e penso que o "evento" não será nada de relevante para as latitudes Lisboetas, excepto talvez o mar que justifique a ida, mas.



Boas @Vitor TT 

Eu recomendava-te ires à Ericeira ou a São João das Lampas. Quanto mais para norte melhor 
Ericeira e Cabo Raso são os mesmos quilómetros portanto, aposta na Ericeira.


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2015 às 23:48)

minima de 12.8ºC 
maxima de 24.3ºC
actual de 14.3ºC (vai a descer bem rápido hoje)


----------



## Garcia (15 Set 2015 às 00:16)

panorâmica de telemóvel ao pôr do Sol...


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 00:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Fim do dia ainda com cirrus a pintar o céu.



Belo registo dos cirrus!



Garcia disse:


> panorâmica de telemóvel ao pôr do Sol...



Lindo! Do lado esquerdo havia uma faixa notável de _cirrus vertebratus_.


Aqui em Carcavelos, time-lapse com os cirrus que apareceram ao fim da tarde, _sundogs_, halo solar fraco, e belos exemplares de _vertebratus_:


Poente com menos nuvens:


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2015 às 01:13)

12.5ºC, a pressão ja vai baixando apesar de ser lentamente


----------



## Candy (15 Set 2015 às 01:33)

Arrefeceu de repente em Peniche!


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 02:40)

Candy disse:


> Arrefeceu de repente em Peniche!



À 1:00 estavam 17,5ºC no Cabo Carvoeiro. Já desceu desde então? Exceptuando o sotavento do Algarve, era ainda a estação com temperatura mais alta do continente à mesma hora. Antes da chegada de uma frente quente é normal a temperatura descer.


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2015 às 03:04)

*10.9ºC* está fresquinho lá fora 
a pressão prai de umas 2/3h para cá tem vindo sempre a descer 1014.8, há 2h atrás reparei que tinha 1016. algo


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (15 Set 2015 às 08:06)

Ora bem, hoje é aquele dia em que quem tem estufas no litoral vai andar aflito.. Como eu..

Para já vento calmo, rajada máxima de 20,9Km/h (previsão era já de perto de 50Km/h para esta hora).
A pressão caiu desde as 00h 4hPa, dos 1014 para os 1008.
Chuva 2,3mm
Temperatura actual 15,1º


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Set 2015 às 08:32)

Bom dia!

Por Carcavelos já chuviscou esta manhã, em Cascais céu muito nublado e vento em calma!


----------



## MSantos (15 Set 2015 às 09:46)

Bom dia.

Manhã com um ar algo Outonal, apesar de não haver precipitação o céu está muito nublado e está fresco. 

Vento fraco e 20ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Set 2015 às 10:09)

Por aqui a manha segue com um cheirinho a Outono, com o céu muito nublado, vento fraco.
18.2ºC actuais
mínima de 15.1ºC


----------



## Garcia (15 Set 2015 às 10:12)

Bom dia. .

Já chuviscou por aqui. . 
Vento fraco a moderado. .


----------



## Gongas (15 Set 2015 às 11:15)

Vai chovendo aqui por Coimbra! vai certinha, mas sem muita intensidade. o vento parece aumentar de velocidade.


----------



## Garcia (15 Set 2015 às 11:30)

o vento aqui já aumento, sendo agora moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes..


----------



## Geiras (15 Set 2015 às 11:35)

Muito bom dia

O vento pela Qta do Conde aumenta de forma gradual. Temperatura nos 20,9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (15 Set 2015 às 11:39)

Olá de novo!

Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo temos céu encoberto e vento moderado com rajadas, não há precipitação.

Registo 21.9ºC na minha estação sem RS.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Set 2015 às 11:42)

Aqui igual, céu muito nublado e sem chuva.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2015 às 11:54)

Em Lisboa o vento ate está calmo mas tem se notado um aumento gradual, da nebulosidade também.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (15 Set 2015 às 12:27)

Bom dia por aqui está muito nublado. Ainda não chove mas o vento está aumentar de velocidade neste momento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2015 às 12:46)

por aqui igual céu encoberto com vento, caiu agora uns pingos finos que se sentia na pele mas nem molhava o chão
21.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (15 Set 2015 às 13:03)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui igual céu encoberto com vento, caiu agora uns pingos finos que se sentia na pele mas nem molhava o chão
> 21.5ºC



Alguns pequenos pingos aqui também, o vento tem aumentado de intensidade, estão 22ºC.

Vamos lá ver se isto anima um pouco!


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2015 às 13:06)

Aqui a mínima foi de 14,7ºC

Dia de muita palha e muito pouca chuva! até agora nada caiu e a cair só a partir do fim da tarde, altura em que o vento também irá aumentando para ter o pico de madrugada assim como a chuva...

Rajada máxima até ao momento 37km/h

Temperatura actual 19,8ºC


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (15 Set 2015 às 13:06)

Neste momento o destaque é o vento que está forte. Quanto a chuva ainda não caiu nenhuma pinga!


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Set 2015 às 13:10)

Por aqui o céu continua bem escuro, mas ainda nao caiu uma pinga, o vento está a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (15 Set 2015 às 13:17)

Estou a ver que a chuva veio para aqui!! Até agora acumulado de 13,5mm e ela continua a cair bem certinha!! Ainda não houve assim nenhum chuvadão forte de repente mas tem caído certinha!!

Vento máximo de 36,7km/h até ao momento!


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2015 às 13:52)

Dia perfeito para surfar e também muito bom para kitesuf e windsurf. O vento de sul é benéfico para aquela região.

Neste momento em Peniche


----------



## DracoLX (15 Set 2015 às 13:57)

Eu ainda pensei que este evento fosse render alguma coisinha por Lisboa e margem Sul. 
A ver vamos o que nos traz a madrugada.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2015 às 14:01)

Na Nazaré o mar permanece pequeno mas com muita ondulação (carneirinhos), o que não é impedimento para pescar.

Neste momento é possível ver uma embarcação de pesca a caminho do porto da Nazaré.


----------



## Candy (15 Set 2015 às 14:06)

Miguel96 disse:


> Dia perfeito para surfar e também muito bom para kitesuf e windsurf. O vento de sul é benéfico para aquela região.
> 
> Neste momento em Peniche


Por enquanto!...  E apenas no lado norte. 
Da maneira que o vento está a aumentar, e com o aumento da vaga, dentro em breve vão ter de sair da água.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Set 2015 às 14:18)

Boa tarde
Manhã de chuva fraca.  

Febre, Cantanhede: *18,3mm*
São Martinho do Bispo, Coimbra: *17,8mm*
Brenha, Figueira da Foz: *15,7mm*
Quinta da Nora, Coimbra: *8,9mm*
Pólo II, Coimbra: *8,9mm*
Miranda do Corvo: *3mm*
Lousã: *1,5mm*

Acumulados superiores nas estações a norte. A Sul do distrito de Coimbra pouco choveu.


----------



## Candy (15 Set 2015 às 14:24)

Boas por cá, já ameaçou chover mas ficou só pelos ameaços. Por enquanto... 
O Vento, tem vindo a aumentar desde a amanhã e neste momento já abana bem as árvores no centro da Cidade. 
Senti agora um pingo na cara, no meu terraço. 
Está frio e nada agradável com este vento. O céu está bem cinzento e em algumas divisões da casa estou com luz acesa.

Ps: Começou a chover. Leve por enquanto!...


----------



## Candy (15 Set 2015 às 14:30)

Vidros das janelas a embaciar rapidamente em simultâneo com a chegada da chuva.


----------



## FlavioAreias (15 Set 2015 às 14:32)

Por Santarém tudo calmo.
Pouca chuva, vento em geral fraco a moderado.
21ºC


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (15 Set 2015 às 14:42)

Por aqui o vento está a aumentar cada vez mais, já tive rajadas de 60km/h


----------



## Candy (15 Set 2015 às 15:18)

Webcam Baleal... Pode-se ver bem como já abana! 
http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/lagide-e-baía/

A Webcam da praia dos Supertubos não estou a conseguir visualizar.


----------



## Gongas (15 Set 2015 às 15:19)

Vai chovendo com mais intensidade na ultima hora. mas por enquanto nada de excepcional!


----------



## jonekko (15 Set 2015 às 15:21)

por aqui apenas vento e ceu encoberto.


----------



## rbsmr (15 Set 2015 às 15:51)

Resumo da situação actual, aqui no Oeste. Chuva, nem vê-la!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (15 Set 2015 às 15:52)

Por aqui ainda não chove mas o vento está forte!


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Set 2015 às 15:54)

Aqui já sigo com chuva fraca, que começou a cerca de 30 minutos, acompanhada de vento moderado.


----------



## casr26 (15 Set 2015 às 15:57)

Zona Oeste entre Vilar-Cadaval clima ameno, céu bem farrusco mas com o vento já a mostrar que está a querer agitar as coisas...


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Set 2015 às 16:03)

Mínima: *16,2ºC*
Máxima:* 20,5 ºC *(A mais baixa do Verão)
Pressão nos *1009 hPa* e ainda a baixar, será que vai bater o recorde do ano?

Vento a intensificar-se cada vez mais, rajadas na ordem dos *50 km/h*


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2015 às 16:13)

que ventania agora por aqui


----------



## Candy (15 Set 2015 às 16:37)

Berlenga, neste momento! No cais do Forte de São João Baptista, que está abrigado do vento Sul. 
É já bastante audível o vento! O mar começa a ficar agitado, mais logo vai estar medonho de certeza. Infelizmente quem lá tenho que pode ir mostrando alguma coisa, não terá grandes possibilidades de mostrar durante a noite, devido à falta de luz, pois apaga pela 1h00 da manhã. De resto só lanternas e rede móvel em alguns lugares. Vou seguindo o que ele vai postando no face


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Set 2015 às 16:38)

Já vai chuviscando por aqui


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Set 2015 às 16:41)

Já passou para chuva fraca!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (15 Set 2015 às 16:45)

Aqui por Lisboa a noite promete ser calma. Apenas algum vento e chuviscos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2015 às 16:50)

Rajadas muito fortes agora. Só vejo ramos/folhas a voar por todos os lados.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (15 Set 2015 às 16:53)

Finalmente começa a chuviscar.


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2015 às 16:54)

parece que está a chegar a nossa hora de ter alguma coisita, vai surgindo muitos ecos azuis do lado W do Tejo

PS: meu balde e esfregona já andavam a passear na rua


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2015 às 16:55)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Rajadas muito fortes agora. Só vejo ramos/folhas a voar por todos os lados.


Acho que te enganaste no tópico


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (15 Set 2015 às 16:56)

Por aqui vento com fortes rajadas e chuvisco à mistura.


----------



## AnDré (15 Set 2015 às 16:56)

Em Caneças de manhã chuviscou, mas sem molhar a estrada.

Agora o chuvisco já molha bem.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 16:56)

Mínima de *17,4ºC* pelas 5h com *86%* de humidade. Céu encoberto com altostratus. Houve um chuvisco fraco ao amanhecer que nem molhou.

Vento de sudoeste moderado. Mar levemente agitado pelo vento mas sem ondulação significativa.

Máxima de *21,3ºC* pela 13h30; 20,3ºC agora.

Começam a chegar nimbostratus pouco espessos, uma camada cinzenta homogénea já com precipitação fraca, a começar agora mesmo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Set 2015 às 16:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Acho que te enganaste no tópico


Pois foi


----------



## rbsmr (15 Set 2015 às 17:03)

Vento moderado com rajadas máximas de - aproximadamente - 50 km/h.  Chuvisco.


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2015 às 17:04)

já chuvisca por aqui também


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2015 às 17:11)

chuvisca bem agora chão já todo molhado

minima aqui foi de 10.6ºC
maxima foi de 23.3ºC
actual de 21.4ºC


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 17:13)

A chuva fraca não "pegou". Tudo seco novamente mas o tecto das nuvens está agora mais baixo. Vê-se chuva fraca em frente à Caparica e menos para o lado de Cascais.

Os _kitesurfers_ estão a gostar deste vento.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2015 às 17:19)

Começa a chuviscar...é pena que não passe disto


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Set 2015 às 17:22)

Temos acumulado: *0,3 mm* continua a chuva fraca


----------



## Teles (15 Set 2015 às 17:25)

Por aqui vai chovendo com alguma intensidade com vento moderado com algumas rajadas por vezes fortes!


----------



## AnDré (15 Set 2015 às 17:31)

Em Odivelas o cenário actual é este:

Chuva fraca e vento moderado. (Imagem do tlm.. )


----------



## Rapido (15 Set 2015 às 17:43)

Por Setúbal cai uns chuviscos que paulatinamente vão molhando tudo. Vento, pelo menos onde estou, é fraco.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 17:46)

Até às 16 horas (15:00 utc) os acumulados no litoral centro só existiam, nas estações IPMA, de Tomar para norte:






Mas muitas estações falharam a comunicação das 15:00.

Leiria e Bencanta juntam-se temporariamente às estações com possíveis falhas do pluviómetro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Set 2015 às 17:48)

Aqui ainda não parou de chover desde as 16h20
*1 mm* acumulado


----------



## Geiras (15 Set 2015 às 18:01)

Chuvisca de forma intensa em plena serra de Sintra.


----------



## Geopower (15 Set 2015 às 18:02)

a reportar de Glória do Ribatejo: começa a chuviscar. Vento moderado de SW/


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2015 às 18:04)

Boas tardes,

Sigo com borrifos e vento moderado a forte.
T.actual: 19,3ºC

Espero chuva a serio e vento intenso lá para a proxima madrugada


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2015 às 18:05)

chuvisca muito intensamente agora, está a chuviscar desde as 17h


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2015 às 18:06)

Aqui vai chuviscando mas nada acumulou ainda!!
O vento até tem vindo a enfraquecer, a rajada máxima continua nos 37km/h
Temperatura 19,0ºC com 93%Hr a pressão está nos 1009,9hpa


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2015 às 18:10)

bem intenso agora os chuviscos, que já parece mesmo chuva a sério, cai água das telhas como se tivesse a chover moderado sem parar 

19.8ºC 85% humidade


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Set 2015 às 18:19)

Por aqui os chuviscos também aumentaram de intensidade, o vento continua a soprar de forma moderada.
A visibilidade está reduzida a cerca de uns 3 ou 4 km em linha recta devido á chuva.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Set 2015 às 18:28)

Episódio de chuva fraca deu *1,5 mm *acumulados. Só falta a frente fria!


----------



## Tufao André (15 Set 2015 às 19:04)

Boa tarde! De volta aos relatos apos uma ausência prolongada devido a férias 
Um dia até agora sem nada de relevante a assinalar, apenas houve 2 episódios de chuva fraca: um a meio da manha ou outro agora a meio da tarde (mais intenso). A precipitação acumulada vai nuns míseros *3 mm*! Como esperado o grosso da chuva foi toda para o norte... Vamos ver o que reserva a noite, em que espero mais chuva moderada/forte.
O vento de SW tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade, sobretudo ao longo da tarde, cujas rajadas ja ultrapassam os 50 km/h! A tendência é de intensificação para noite...


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2015 às 19:13)

Tufao André disse:


> Boa tarde! De volta aos relatos apos uma ausência prolongada devido a férias
> Um dia até agora sem nada de relevante a assinalar, apenas houve 2 episódios de chuva fraca: um a meio da manha ou outro agora a meio da tarde (mais intenso). A precipitação acumulada vai nuns míseros *3 mm*! Como esperado o grosso da chuva foi toda para o norte... Vamos ver o que reserva a noite, em que espero mais chuva moderada/forte.
> O vento de SW tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade, sobretudo ao longo da tarde, cujas rajadas ja ultrapassam os 50 km/h! A tendência é de intensificação para noite...


Bem vindo de volta !!  Esperemos que chova por estes lados mas pelos vistos a frente não quer formar-se 
Só resta esperar...


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2015 às 19:14)

O chuvisco finalmente rendeu os primeiros 0,2mm por aqui  

19,1ºC vento fraco por vezes a soprar moderado


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2015 às 19:14)

*2.2mm* acumulado

daqui a pouco vou para Lisboa e começo a fazer os seguimentos durante a semana a partir de Alvalade, Lisboa depois ao fim de semana volto a fazer seguimento da Fajarda, Coruche


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2015 às 19:20)

Boas!
Sigo com 20,2°C e estou cheio de frio!!!!! 
A pressão continua a descer, vai nos 1008 hPa mas a estação que sigo, diz que vai nos 998 hPa . É pena que ela não tenha um pluviómetro, é impossível saber quantos mm que caem por aqui


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Set 2015 às 19:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> . É pena que ela não tenha um pluviómetro, é impossível saber quantos mm que caem por aqui


Muitos mm não caem agora de certeza( brincadeira)


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Set 2015 às 19:25)

Aqui pelo Marquês, depois de uns aguaceiros, caem apenas uns pingos mas está cá um frio (19º) ... e vento? Ui!! E eu de sandália, manga curta e (des)penteado ao vento. Não sabia que o Outono já tinha chegado


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (15 Set 2015 às 19:36)

Eu não sei se já estou sobre a 2ª frente ou não, mas entretanto depois de a chuva ter acalmado durante a tarde voltou a começar a cair com bastante intensidade nos últimos minutos! 

Entretanto sigo com um acumulado de 23,9mm, temperatura nuns estranhos 19,3º ainda depois de o máximo do dia ter sido 19,6º, pressão de 1002,6 e vento com rajadas entre os 40 e os 50Km/h!


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2015 às 19:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> Muitos mm não caem agora de certeza( brincadeira)


 eu sei!! Queria era saber quanto é que acumularia na madrugada que vem


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2015 às 20:04)

Boa noite.

Dia marcado por alguma precipitação, mas nada de especial. O Sol, nem uma vez se viu. *2,1 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Temperatura nos 19,5ºC e 77% de humidade, com a pressão a situar-se nos 1009 hPa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Set 2015 às 20:06)

Já está a chegar chuva à capital e a frente também está perto


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Set 2015 às 20:09)

Por aqui esta chuva, apesar de ainda ser pouca, mas já é uma grande ajuda, na luta contra a seca.
Sigo já desde as 15 horas a chover praticamente sem parar, e nesta ultima hora ainda aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## JTavares (15 Set 2015 às 20:42)

É curioso a pressão estar a manter-se em vez de descer....


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 20:48)

Bastante bem definida o que deverá ser a primeira frente fria:







Até às 19 horas (18:00 utc), a sul de Tomar os acumulados registados nas estações IPMA eram pouco animadores, embora esperados:


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 20:51)

JTavares disse:


> É curioso a pressão estar a manter-se em vez de descer....



 onde é que estás a ver esse registo da pressão?

Em Lisboa até às 19h descia a bom ritmo:


----------



## JTavares (15 Set 2015 às 20:55)

StormRic disse:


> onde é que estás a ver esse registo da pressão?


Aqui na 1ª imagem http://www2.dem.uc.pt/meteo/smartphone/barometer.html


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 21:39)

JTavares disse:


> Aqui na 1ª imagem http://www2.dem.uc.pt/meteo/smartphone/barometer.html



Ainda não dá para verificar, o IPMA só tem registo até às 20h nesta altura.
Mas é possível que esteja correcto esse degrau da pressão, pois às 19h não havia frente a aproximar-se. Ondulou e vem agora mais atrás, em dupla frente:


----------



## Geopower (15 Set 2015 às 21:53)

por Glória do Ribatejo, periodos de chuva fraca. Vento moderado de SW com rajadas.


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2015 às 21:54)

Chuva por aqui não é nada de especial mas batida a vento já dá outra ideia 

Acumulados ainda de apenas 1,0mm a rajada máxima foi a minutos de 39km/h 

Temperatura de 19,6ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Set 2015 às 21:56)

Mais chuva fraca e acumulado já vai em* 2,8mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2015 às 22:31)

Aqui, e na região em redor os pluviometros seguem nos 0 mm.
*19,2ºC* estaveis.

Miguel, estás melhor que eu.  lol


----------



## criz0r (15 Set 2015 às 22:37)

Boa noite, dia marcado essencialmente pelo muito vento e alguma chuva fraca. Nada de especial conforme previsto, ainda assim já deu para "molhar" alguns campos.
Céu muito nublado e vento fraco neste momento.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Set 2015 às 22:40)

Por Coimbra, chuva fraca a moderada e persistente durante todo o dia.

Acumulados nas estações wunderground:

São Martinho do Bispo, Coimbra: *58,9mm*
Quinta da Nora, Coimbra: *38,4mm*
Pólo II, Coimbra: *32,5mm *
Brenha, Figueira da Foz: *29,5mm*
Febres, Cantanhede: *26,7mm*
Miranda do Corvo: *16,8mm*
Lousã: *3mm*

É pena o pluviómetro da EMA de Coimbra, Bencanta não estar a registar, para pudermos confirmar os *58,9mm* acumulados na estação de São Martinho do Bispo. A estação da Lousã deve ter o pluviómetro entupido.


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2015 às 22:40)

Ultima rajada máxima de 47km/h aos poucos vai aumentando 

Precipitação até ao momento 1,2mm, agora não chove!

Pressão a descer 1008,2hPa

Temperatura a subir 19,8ºC com uma humidade de 94%


----------



## Tufao André (15 Set 2015 às 22:44)

Por aqui ainda caiu chuva fraca, embora de intensidade forte (como puderam verificar durante todo o jogo do Benfica-Astana), o que fez subir o acumulado para os *4 mm*!
Continuamos a aguardar por mais chuva de jeito se entretanto a frente não se desfazer... De momento não chove.
De assinalar o aumento da intensidade do vento que ja assobia! Á pouco rajada de *62 km/h *
Temperatura a subir, estando agora 19,5ºC e pressão a descer.


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2015 às 22:51)

agora já em Lisboa, apanhei chuviscos muito intensos ao chegar a Lisboa, por agora não há nada


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Set 2015 às 22:55)

UI que desgraça é esta, apenas 0.3mm espereva mais.


----------



## homem do mar (15 Set 2015 às 22:56)

Boas por aqui a mínima foi de 14.2 o dia foi de chuva fraca praticamente o dia todo a temperatura já desde a tarde a rondar os 19 com a máxima a ser de 19.5 por agora 19.2 e vento praticamente nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2015 às 22:58)

Pelos vistos não vai chover nada de jeito hoje


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Set 2015 às 23:02)

Sim pelos vistos isto foi um autêntico fiasco, nem acredito que mais uma vez nem a 1mm chegou, enfim, agora é esperar para Outubro.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (15 Set 2015 às 23:33)

Boa noite neste momento não chove mas o vento está a soprar bem!


----------



## Edward (15 Set 2015 às 23:34)

Boas noites,

por aqui nada demais, apenas chuva fraca ao final da tarde e algum vento, que agora parece acalmar um pouco.


----------



## Teles (15 Set 2015 às 23:35)

Por aqui agora chove com alguma intensidade:


----------



## Teles (16 Set 2015 às 00:06)

Por aqui volta a chover com alguma intensidade ,temperatura actual de 19,8ºC


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 00:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui, e na região em redor os pluviometros seguem nos 0 mm.
> *19,2ºC* estaveis.
> 
> Miguel, estás melhor que eu.  lol



Em Carcavelos esteve praticamente seco todo o dia! Nem sequer húmido o chão 



DaniFR disse:


> É pena o pluviómetro da EMA de Coimbra, Bencanta não estar a registar, para pudermos confirmar os *58,9mm* acumulados na estação de São Martinho do Bispo. A estação da Lousã deve ter o pluviómetro entupido.



Desconfio desses 58,9mm, os acumulados têm tido uma distribuição relativamente regular e a zona de Coimbra está bem fora da área onde possa cair um valor desses. A IPMA da Lousã parece estar a funcionar bem, assim como o aeródromo; Bencanta está seguramente entupida.


----------



## MSantos (16 Set 2015 às 00:10)

Boa noite!

Tarde de algum chuvisco mas com 0mm de acumulação nas estações aqui das redondezas, esperava 2 ou 3 mm... 

Veremos se amanha os aguaceiros previstos ainda valem alguma coisa.


----------



## MicaMito (16 Set 2015 às 00:15)

É lá chuva tocada a vento!!!! como diz um colega meu " agora mamazio"


----------



## DaniFR (16 Set 2015 às 00:17)

StormRic disse:


> Desconfio desses 58,9mm, os acumulados têm tido uma distribuição relativamente regular e a zona de Coimbra está bem fora da área onde possa cair um valor desses.


Provavelmente o pluviómetro tem  lixo nas conchas e está a contar mais precipitação do que devia.



StormRic disse:


> A IPMA da Lousã parece estar a funcionar bem, assim como o aeródromo; Bencanta está seguramente entupida.


Referia-me a esta estação na Lousã. Acumulou muito pouco, em comparação a EMA.


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 00:37)

DaniFR disse:


> Referia-me a esta estação na Lousã. Acumulou muito pouco, em comparação a EMA.



Certo, 3,3 mm parece-me pouco realmente.

Até às 23 horas:


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Set 2015 às 00:42)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Tarde de algum chuvisco mas com 0mm de acumulação nas estações aqui das redondezas, esperava 2 ou 3 mm...
> 
> Veremos se amanha os aguaceiros previstos ainda valem alguma coisa.


Os aguaceiros vão acontecer nesta madrugada mas parece-me que vai ser fiasco, para não variar


----------



## Profetaa (16 Set 2015 às 00:50)

Chuva e vento forte por aqui...


----------



## miguel (16 Set 2015 às 00:56)

Aqui vai se fazendo sentir apenas o vento a ultima rajada mais forte foi de 43km/h

Temperatura a subir ainda e estão agora 20,1ºC com 93%Hr a pressão está nos 1007,1hPa

Se correr tudo bem a frente passa aqui daqui a umas 3 ou 4h... a ver se chega a acumular mais de 5mm


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2015 às 01:10)

Por cá de repente uma calma parva!!! Aiiii que vai ser bem paga, vai!


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2015 às 02:23)

Chove e aumenta o vento.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Set 2015 às 02:32)

Enfim...aqui só vai chover 10mm (previsão do GFS) quando aparecer, milagrosamente uma célula. Esta frente foi/está a ser uma desilusão autêntica


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2015 às 03:09)

Tiagolco disse:


> Enfim...aqui só vai chover 10mm (previsão do GFS) quando aparecer, milagrosamente uma célula. Esta frente foi/está a ser uma desilusão autêntica


10mm??? Onde viste isso?
Esta frente não trazia grande expectativa de chuva aqui. Para o distrito de Lisboa também não. 
Para esta zona o que se previa mais era vento. Chuva nem tanto. Agora 10mm???


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Set 2015 às 03:20)

Candy disse:


> 10mm??? Onde viste isso?
> Esta frente não trazia grande expectativa de chuva aqui. Para o distrito de Lisboa também não.
> Para esta zona o que se previa mais era vento. Chuva nem tanto. Agora 10mm???


Esta frente supostamente iria regar o país todo, até ao Algarve. Espero que chova nesta madrugada porque assim o meteograma falha redondamente.
Se não é 10mm, está lá perto


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2015 às 03:24)

Wouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu... chuva torrencial de repente!!!


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2015 às 03:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> Esta frente supostamente iria regar o país todo, até ao Algarve. Espero que chova nesta madrugada porque assim o meteograma falha redondamente.
> Se não é 10mm, está lá perto


O Meteograma refere 10mm mas não são para esta passagem da frente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol...
Está explicito, tem as datas.


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2015 às 03:27)

Previsão de chuva certíssima, para Peniche! Não falhou na hora!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Set 2015 às 03:29)

Candy disse:


> O Meteograma refere 10mm mas não são para esta passagem da frente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol...
> Está explicito, tem as datas.


Hoje é dia 16 não é? Estes 10mm são referentes a esta madrugada. Não percebo! E antes estava previsto mais chuva e não caiu absolutamente NADA!


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2015 às 03:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Esta frente supostamente iria regar o país todo, até ao Algarve. Espero que chova nesta madrugada porque assim o meteograma falha redondamente.
> Se não é 10mm, está lá perto


Realmente parece complicado que chova... Esta frente está a assumir um deslocamento de SW para NE.




Candy disse:


> O Meteograma refere 10mm mas não são para esta passagem da frente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol...
> Está explicito, tem as datas.



Parte desses 10mm eram para esta madrugada, nomeadamente 3.9mm. a partir das 6h até às 18h de hoje.


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2015 às 03:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> Hoje é dia 16 não é? Estes 10mm são referentes a esta madrugada. Não percebo! E antes estava previsto mais chuva e não caiu absolutamente NADA!


Os 10mm são da previsão do acumulado durante esse período de tempo até dia 25!
Na linha de baixo tens os dias e a a altura das barras podes ver o que atinge na lateral esquerda.
Mas é mais fácil para ti se fores consultar o meteograma em formato Texto, assim evitas pensar que esse valor era todo para hoje.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Set 2015 às 03:41)

Candy disse:


> Os 10mm são da previsão do acumulado durante esse período de tempo até dia 25!
> Na linha de baixo tens os dias e a a altura das barras podes ver o que atinge na lateral esquerda.
> Mas é mais fácil para ti se fores consultar o meteograma em formato Texto, assim evitas pensar que esse valor era todo para hoje.


7,9mm que deveriam cair nesta madrugada. É quase a mesma coisa...


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Set 2015 às 03:42)

Frente fria a fazer a sua passagem.
Apenas *0,5 mm *acumulados ainda
Pressão desceu bastante, já vamos nos *1003,6 hPa* (quase no recorde)


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2015 às 03:58)

Tiagolco disse:


> 7,9mm que deveriam cair nesta madrugada. É quase a mesma coisa...


OK!!!
Queres é chuva... pois, mas parece que tens pouca sorte. Tens aviso amarelo para o mar, que acho que era o que tinhas e há vento. Algum... 
Meteorologia é assim. Mas para essa zona nada demais se previa em relação a chuva. E chuva, passam por vezes a 1 km de nós grandes cargas e nós nem a vimos. 
Ah, se estás em Oeiras vê o Meteograma de Oeiras em vez do de Lisboa. Também deve dar jeito.


----------



## Geopower (16 Set 2015 às 06:08)

bom dia. Por Glória do Ribatejo, madrugada ventosa com pouca chuva. Neste momento chove moderado. E pelo radar vem ai mais uma mancha de precipitação.


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 06:19)

Finalmente chove em Carcavelos, com uma ventania que abana as janelas, mas é mais por estar de frente para o mar e de onde vem o vento. É típico daqui, o prédio é o primeiro obstáculo com que o vento à superfície depara ao chegar à costa.

*18,9ºC* com* 94%*. Quando digo chuva é assim uns pingos soprados pelo vento. Está tudo molhado e há umas pocinhas, nada mais. A estação do bairro ainda não mostra qualquer acumulado.

A pressão atingiu o valor mínimo há minutos atrás, *1003,9 hPa* e parece estabilizar; temperatura com tendência de descida.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2015 às 06:54)

Boas,

Sigo com *18,4ºC* vento moderado a forte e *2,3 mm* de acumulado.


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 07:07)

O vento em Carcavelos deixou de ser forte, e rodou para WSW. Mantém-se moderado. A bandeira de referência foi-se... Permanece a do forte.

Céu a abrir a oeste. Mar muito ruidoso.

Um apanhado rápido da chuva que caíu na zona de Lisboa/Cascais/Almada:






Parece que só Carcavelos sul não acumulou, o que duvido, pois há umas pequenas poças de água.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2015 às 07:17)

Na praia Grande(Sintra), até ao momento, rajada máxima de vento: *82 km/h*.
Em termos de acumulado apenas *0,6 mm

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcampgrande/index.php?view=summary&headers=1*


----------



## Teles (16 Set 2015 às 07:27)

Bom dia por aqui a noite foi muito ventosa com chuva por vezes forte.

Candy e Tiagolco, o Meteograma é apenas uma previsão de vários modelos do que poderá acontecer nunca uma certeza da quantidade real do que vai acontecer se assim fosse inventávamos um meteograma para o euro-milhões eheh!


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 08:03)

Ontem por aqui foi assim:

Amanhecer, já estava o vento de WSW a rodar para SW, altostratus undulatus no início:


Durante a tarde, kitesurfers, vento de SW, uns pingos de chuvisco de vez em quando, nuvens a acelerar:


Fim da tarde, anoitecer, mais uns pingos, vento de SW :


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 08:30)

Ainda está muito húmido, talvez venham alguns aguaceiros.

Até às 7h:


----------



## Geopower (16 Set 2015 às 08:48)

por Telheiras céu muito nublado. Vento enfraqueceu.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Set 2015 às 09:42)

Bom dia, aqui este evento deu 8.5mm, nada mau mesmo, mas agora vamos esperar uma semana ou mais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Set 2015 às 09:59)

Por aqui a noite foi de aguaceiros praticamente toda a noite e madrugada até já depois das 7 da manha.
O vento acompanhou a chuva, durante a madrugada e ainda persiste, soprando de forma moderada, diria com rajadas a mais de 60 km/h, mas por volta das 6 da manha ainda soprava com mais força.
Agora está sol, com algumas nuvens pelo céu.
Quanto á chuva ainda deu um bom acumulado, até superou as expectativas que tinha para este evento.


----------



## Geiras (16 Set 2015 às 11:44)

Madrugada de algum vento pela Quinta do Conde e alguma chuva, que acumulou 4,6mm.
A rajada máxima foi de apenas 44km/h.

À medida que a depressão se desloca para Nordeste e o centro anticiclonico se aproxima da Península Ibérica, o vento começa então a diminuir de intensidade e a rodar gradualmente para Noroeste.


----------



## MSantos (16 Set 2015 às 11:59)

Boas!

Madrugada e inicio de manhã com alguma chuva mas nada de especial, 0.76mm em Benavente, quase que jurava que tinha chovido mais, mas ainda são 13km da minha casa até à estação, podem ter havido diferenças.

Tenho mesmo que arranjar um pluviometro, isto de não saber ao certo o que choveu....


----------



## miguel (16 Set 2015 às 12:05)

Boas

Mínima de 19,1ºC mas deve ser batida antes da meia noite...

A passagem da frente ocorreu a meio da madrugada o acumulado de precipitação foi de 3,6mm o que faz um total deste "evento" de 4,8mm

A rajada máxima foi de 51km/h pelas 02:41

Um evento nortenho que espero que não se repita muitas vezes ou fica metade do Continente a chuchar no dedo, em particular o Sul... 

Agora estão 20,3ºC, 81%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2015 às 12:20)

Vitor Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia por aqui a noite foi muito ventosa com chuva por vezes forte.
> 
> Candy e Tiagolco, o Meteograma é apenas uma previsão de vários modelos do que poderá acontecer nunca uma certeza da quantidade real do que vai acontecer se assim fosse inventávamos um meteograma para o euro-milhões eheh!


Claro que sim. Apenas previsão.  
Mas se alguém conseguir prever os números do euro milhões, estejam à vontade!  Hehehe

Bom diaaaaaaaaa  o vento não foi tão forte qt se esperava, pelo menos aqui no centro de Peniche. Já a chuvinha, de madrugada veio à hora prevista, mas não me referi à previsão do meteograma e sim a um conjunto de previsões existentes.  não estava à espera de muita chuva.
Por cá estamos com sol. O mar, esse sim ainda está bem revolto. 
Nada demais para a Península de Peniche, que só por si é bastante ventosa.


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2015 às 12:47)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda está muito húmido, talvez venham alguns aguaceiros.
> 
> Até às 7h:


Não temos registo de acumulados às 4h00, na EMA de cá? Caiu um aguaceiro fortíssimo cerca das 3h30.  Será que não passou no Cabo Carvoeiro ou está incluído noutro horário?  Mas foi bastante forte e durante uns bons minutos.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Set 2015 às 12:49)

Vitor Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia por aqui a noite foi muito ventosa com chuva por vezes forte.
> 
> Candy e Tiagolco, o Meteograma é apenas uma previsão de vários modelos do que poderá acontecer nunca uma certeza da quantidade real do que vai acontecer se assim fosse inventávamos um meteograma para o euro-milhões eheh!


Sim...mas é uma aproximação do que pode chover. E aqui não choveu nada de jeito


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Set 2015 às 13:06)

Boas!
Sigo com 22,7°C e a mínima foi de 19,3°C
A pressão mínima foi de 1003hPa e por agora ainda continua baixa, com 1005hPa
Bom, se choveu, não foi nada de jeito porque o chão já está todo seco e as estações à minha volta nem 1mm acumularam e de acordo com o meteograma, iriam cair 7,9mm nesta madrugada. São só previsões, eu sei...
Que continue a seca...


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2015 às 13:11)

Bem, foi-se o sol.
O vento que tinha acalmado voltou a intensificar e o céu ficou todo tapado de repente. Estamos agora com tempo bastante cinzento e fresco. Parece que vem por aí alguma chuvita olhando ao que está e ao radar do ipma.

Edit: Chuvisca qq coisa. Pouquita...


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Set 2015 às 14:37)

À passagem da frente, rajada máxima de *74 km/h*
Acumulado de hoje:* 4,3 mm*
Acumulado do evento:* 7,1 mm*
Mínima: *18,3ºC*
Máxima: *23,7ºC*
Temperatura esteve durante *6 horas* nos 18,9ºC, algo* muito raro
*
Pós-frontais parecem estar a chegar.
Se chover pelo menos mais um ou dois dias em Setembro, facilmente se perfaz o valor médio de precipitação.

Edit: Pressão chegou aos *1002,3 hPa* fazendo assim um *novo recorde* do ano.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Set 2015 às 14:43)

Como disse os pós-frontais não tardavam muito 
Já chove, aguaceiro fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2015 às 14:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Como disse os pós-frontais não tardavam muito
> Já chove, aguaceiro fraco



Interessante ver o percurso desse aguaceiro ate chegar aí,  descarregou bastante (eco amarelo/alaranjado) na serra de Sintra, depois seguiu para E mais fraco.
Pena não estar por Alcabideche para fotografar esse momento, o céu deve ter ficado bem carregado.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Set 2015 às 14:50)

Acabou de chuviscar


----------



## david 6 (16 Set 2015 às 14:57)

aqui por Alvalade, Lisboa chove moderado 

edit: passado 5min já faz sol


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Set 2015 às 15:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante ver o percurso desse aguaceiro ate chegar aí,  descarregou bastante (eco amarelo/alaranjado) na serra de Sintra, depois seguiu para E mais fraco.
> Pena não estar por Alcabideche para fotografar esse momento, o céu deve ter ficado bem carregado.


Exato, foi por vezes moderada a chuva, o céu estava bem carregado.
Sou só eu que vejo o radar dinâmico mudar a cor do mapa de Portugal?  Estranho

Foi tão localizado que só acumulou *0,3mm*


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2015 às 15:40)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sou só eu que vejo o radar dinâmico mudar a cor do mapa de Portugal?  Estranho


Na animação, de facto, aparecem uns flashes, com as cores do radar, por volta das 14h00. Vejo várias vezes isso acontecer.


----------



## Teles (16 Set 2015 às 16:42)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sim...mas é uma aproximação do que pode chover. E aqui não choveu nada de jeito



Uma previsão nem sempre é certa , não é uma bola de cristal , por exemplo já à uns anos tive aqui uma trovoada monumental e nem um único modelo a previu , muitas vezes é um tiro no escuro , já perdi a conta a eventos aqui fracassados e outros que ninguém dava nada por eles e foram explosivos , a meteorologia é mesmo assim uma previsão tendenciosa nunca uma certeza a 100% e é por isso mesmo que há os tão meteoloucos , fãs e admiradores da meteorologia se fosse tudo certinho perdia o interesse e talvez este forum nem existisse!


----------



## Teles (16 Set 2015 às 16:44)

Por aqui temperatura actual de 21,0ºC , precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 5,8mm , por vezes vai caindo um aguaceiro mais forte!


----------



## Geopower (16 Set 2015 às 17:24)

aguaceiro fraco. 20,7*C.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Set 2015 às 17:27)

Bem, fui à rua e quando estava a voltar para casa apanhei chuva moderada e fiquei todo molhado! Já tinha saudades lol 
Acho que o GFS trocou os dias de chuva...ontem não choveu nada e hoje, para o meu espanto, chove e bem!!


----------



## Geopower (16 Set 2015 às 17:31)

Geopower disse:


> aguaceiro fraco. 20,7*C.


foi rápido. Sol já brilha.


----------



## david 6 (16 Set 2015 às 17:41)

passou um aguaceiro fraco em Lisboa há instantes


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Set 2015 às 19:24)

3º aguaceiro fraco do dia agora mesmo. Parece que no Norte a diversão continua e vem aí uma boa mancha de chuva!


----------



## miguel (16 Set 2015 às 19:28)

Aqui os poucos pingos que caíram durante o dia nada alterou os 3,6mm da madrugada...

Máxima de 23,7ºC

Agora 19,8ºC


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 20:30)

Boa noite

O sistema de frentes atravessou o litoral centro e a região sul já durante o dia de hoje. Alguns totais de certo modo surpreendentes quando comparados com um panorama geral escasso face às expectativas criadas.

Total de ontem na primeira coluna; de hoje até às 18 horas na segunda; acumulados horários de hoje nas seguintes; do evento e resumo do mês até agora nas últimas colunas:







Entre as estações com acumulados interessantes pelo seu isolamento destacam-se Zambujeira e Odemira, Beja, Portalegre, Pegões e Reguengos.

Pela escassez preocupante, o Algarve, especialmente o sotavento em conjunto com o sueste alentejano.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Set 2015 às 21:30)

4º aguaceiro do dia a passar em Lisboa


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Set 2015 às 21:30)

Aproxima-se um aguaceiro mais forte, talvez seja o último de hoje




Edit: está a intensificar-se. Já tem ecos amarelos


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2015 às 21:32)

Boas noites,

T.maxima: *22,6ºC*
Acumulado: *2,3 mm*
Rajada maxima: *72 km/h*
Sigo com* 17,2ºC *( actual minima) e vento moderado.
Ha momentos chuviscava, como se pode comprovar no post acima na imagem de radar.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2015 às 21:39)

Trovoada a Norte de Coimbra. Mas que grande célula


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Set 2015 às 21:47)

Aguaceiros durante o dia renderam* 0,8 mm*
Juntando ao acumulado diário, temos *5,1 mm 
*
Rajadas nos 10 km/h* *


----------



## MSantos (16 Set 2015 às 22:50)

Boa noite!

Desde a madrugada não voltou a haver qualquer precipitação por aqui, nem um pingo sequer!
Este "evento" rendeu a módica precipitação de 0.76mm aqui na minha zona, melhores dias virão...


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 23:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Aproxima-se um aguaceiro mais forte, talvez seja o último de hoje



Exacto, foi o último e nem um pingo deixou aqui em Carcavelos para a despedida. Vi-o passar no mar, nem me disse adeus... 

Carcavelos ficou a zero neste evento. 



Miguel96 disse:


> Trovoada a Norte de Coimbra. Mas que grande célula



onde é que viste que tem trovoada?


----------



## Vitor TT (16 Set 2015 às 23:36)

Depois de uns dias de chuva ( foi tanta que os cães bebiam-na de pé  ), pronto foi a possível, mas penso que durante a noite passada ainda caiu qualquer coisa durante algum tempo, hoje uns micro aguaceiros por Lisboa e ainda pelas 19:15 mais um, ia a passar na zona da Pontinha - CRIL, este ainda caiu com alguma intensidade, mas curtinho, 
preparar para mais uns dias de calor e chuva para já só de binóculos ( ou se calhar mesmo, um telescópio ),

significativo foi a descida da temperatura nas ultimas horas, mas "estacionando" agora pelos 15,1º C e 83% Hr.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Set 2015 às 00:06)

StormRic disse:


> Exacto, foi o último e nem um pingo deixou aqui em Carcavelos para a despedida. Vi-o passar no mar, nem me disse adeus...
> 
> Carcavelos ficou a zero neste evento.


Pois... também não chegou a cair nada aqui. Eventos melhores virão


----------



## Candy (17 Set 2015 às 00:08)

Boas,
Por cá seguimos com 16º C e está calma. Uma aragem fresca, mas sente-se mais junto ao mar. No centro mal se sente.


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2015 às 00:40)

Vitor TT disse:


> foi tanta que os cães bebiam-na de pé



Aqui em Carcavelos os "cães" passaram o tempo todo a dormir e quase sequinhos... . Novidade foi a centena de gaivotas que passaram o dia no parque de estacionamento ( a propósito, deixou de ser pago, é visível no video da manhã de ontem a remoção da cabine).






Ao pôr-do-sol levantaram o acampamento e abalaram para oeste novamente (as gaivotas, claro, os cães não sei).






A mínima ontem, dia 16, foi de *17,6ºC* pouco antes da meia noite (uma hora atrás). Ao amanhecer a temperatura era de 18,4ºC e seria a mínima se nas últimas duas horas não começasse já a entrar o oeste/noroeste da massa de ar mais fria.

Afinal a estação do bairro tem *0,3 mm* acumulados, terá sido por volta das 7h, realmente foi quando a frente passou aqui e se viu umas ligeiras poças de água no pavimento e eu estranhei que nada tivesse sido acumulado. Uma fartura este evento  aqui, choveu menos que no Algarve!

Máxima de *22,7ºC* a lembrar que ainda estamos no verão, pouco depois das 14h30.
A humidade variou entre os *96%* às 4h da madrugada e os 63% às 16 horas.

Vento persistentemente de sudoeste ou OSO, só ao fim da tarde rodou para oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Set 2015 às 07:32)

Boas,

Minima bem fresca por aqui, *12,1ºC.*
T.actual: *12,5ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Set 2015 às 08:57)

Bom dia ao Forum!

Noite e início da manhã frescas pela linha de Cascais.
O mar esteve particularmente ruidoso esta noite.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2015 às 09:27)

Por aqui está a ser o inicio de manha bem fresco, depois da noite mais fria deste Verão, pelo menos desde que faço os registos. 
Caiu uma boa carga de orvalho, até parecia que tinha mesmo chovido.
Mínima 13.3ºC
actual 15.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (17 Set 2015 às 10:02)

Boas!

Manhã de Sol com algumas nuvens e tempo fresco, hoje tive uma mínima de Outono, apenas *10.8ºC* na minha estação.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Set 2015 às 11:53)

Bom dia, minima fresca, 8.8ºC, por agora estão 20.5ºC e céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## Geiras (17 Set 2015 às 11:58)

Bom dia.
Por cá a mínima foi de *10,5ºC*, tal como previsto.


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2015 às 12:03)

Boas

Mínima bem fresca 12,9ºC

Agora céu pouco nublado, vento quase nulo e temperatura de 19,7ºC

E vão 10 meses com precipitação sempre abaixo da média...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Set 2015 às 12:13)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima bem fresca 12,9ºC
> 
> ...



Têm calma que para Outubro acho que vai ser bem diferente


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2015 às 12:16)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Têm calma que para Outubro acho que vai ser bem diferente



Onde viste isso? Era bom que fosse bem diferente!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Set 2015 às 12:32)

miguel disse:


> Onde viste isso? Era bom que fosse bem diferente!!



Isto vao indo vão colocar um bloqueio a NE e ai sim o stotm track virá para cá, mas isto só lá a partir do meio de Outubro, pelo menos assim o espero.


----------



## bpereira (17 Set 2015 às 13:24)

Boa tarde.
Por cá a mínima foi de 14,7º
A norte da Figueira o céu está limpo.
Sul muito nublado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Set 2015 às 17:57)

Mínima: *13,3 ºC* (mais baixa do Verão)
Máxima: *24,2ºC*
Vento nulo até às 9h da manhã, a partir daí intensificou-se, rajadas na ordem dos 40 km/h agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Set 2015 às 22:10)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos: *12,1ºC */ *19,8ºC*

2ª minima mais fresca do presente mês, as minimas frescas vieram para ficar, já começa a ser tempo delas.
Amanhã a tarde vai ocorrer aceleração da nortada, é possível que surja o tradicional capacete na serra.
Venha lá esse f.d.s vai estar excelente para praia. 

T.actual: *16,1ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Set 2015 às 23:13)

Hoje o dia até parecia que ia prometer algo, um céu aparentemente interessante, mas ficou-se pela intenção, 

a mínima da noite passada chegou aos 12,3º C e actualmente tenho 15,4º C e 79% Hr.


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2015 às 00:29)

*Anteontem, dia 16*, passagem da frente ao amanhecer, atmosfera a manter-se com humidade elevada, fluxo de sudoeste mas nada de precipitação:


Ao fim do dia, vento já de oeste, alguns cumulus que largaram a precipitação algures mas não aqui:


*
Dia 17...*
...de verão bonito e ameno, este que passou. Céu quase limpo à tarde, mais nublado de manhã, vento de noroeste a rodar para norte, alguma nortada mas moderada apenas.

Mínima 14,0ºC, pouco antes das 8 horas, humidade máxima *88%* uma hora depois. Manhã bem fresca e limpa, com fractocumulus a dar um ar leve e bonito ao renovar do verão:


Temperatura não subiu mais do que os *22,5ºC *antes das 16 horas mas a humidade desceu bem, até aos *48%*.

Agora já depois da meia-noite estão 16,6ºC. Comparando com a mesma hora de ontem está mais fresco, talvez a mínima hoje ainda desça mais do que 14,0ºC, final já estamos perto do equinócio.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2015 às 00:48)

*16,1ºC* estaveis devido ao vento moderado pois claro, sempre a mesma coisa esta terra. 
As inversões devem estar a ser valentes nos sitios abrigados, a semelhança da ultima madrugada, pelas minhas contas, no Pisão deve ter descido aos 7ºC .


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2015 às 01:13)

Rajada de *52 km/h*.


----------



## Candy (18 Set 2015 às 04:17)

Só tenho pena de não ter como medir a intensidade do vento!
No centro de Peniche é com cada rajada que abana tudo! Oh raios... Foi de repente!!! Sopra bem, assobiando grosso e as rajadas de meigas não têm nada!
Não sei o que vai medir a EMA, mas no centro, saquinho de lixo que as senhoras têm preguiça de pôr dentro dos contentores, andam a passear-se pela estrada. 
Acordei com isto... humpf...


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2015 às 04:38)

Candy disse:


> saquinho de lixo que as senhoras têm preguiça de pôr dentro dos contentores, andam a passear-se pela estrada.



 essa imagem é perfeita para ilustrar duas coisas: a situação meteorológica e os lamentáveis hábitos de preguiçite ou se calhar outras razões mais obscuras.

A EMA estava assim, temperatura em descida, vento em subida, pressão a estabilizar em níveis de margem anticiclónica típica:







Para amenizar, fica aqui o fugaz momento do poente de ontem, com as nuvens no horizonte oceânico ao largo a correrem ao sabor da nortada enquanto ainda ensaiavam umas tentativas convectivas finais.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Set 2015 às 09:26)

Bom dia e ele já está de volta, a minima foi novamente fria, 8.9ºC, por agora estão 15.8ºC.


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2015 às 09:52)

Bom dia! 

Manhã fresca de céu limpo aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, com mais uma mínima fresca (*10.6ºC*).

Neste momento 17.2ºC na minha estação.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2015 às 09:53)

Notavel a minima horaria de Dunas de Mira, *5,7ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Set 2015 às 11:13)

Hoje a mínima nao desceu tanto como ontem, ficou pelos 14.9ºC
A manha segue amena com 21.1ºC


----------



## Geiras (18 Set 2015 às 14:02)

A minha estação está inoperacional... gostava de saber que mínima registou esta madrugada...deve ter sido cá um briol!


----------



## DaniFR (18 Set 2015 às 14:03)

Boa tarde

*21,5ºC* e céu limpo.

Mínima de *7,8ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2015 às 14:20)

Boas!
Sigo com 22,1°C e a mínima foi tropical, de 20,3°C.
Mais um dia monótono a relatar 
Este fim de semana vai estar perfeito para ir à praia. Aproveitem que o Verão está mesmo a acabar!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Set 2015 às 15:31)

A tarde aqui segue quente, com 29.1ºC


----------



## bmelo (18 Set 2015 às 16:05)

25.8ºc


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Set 2015 às 17:16)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Sigo com 22,1°C e a mínima foi tropical, de 20,3°C.
> Mais um dia monótono a relatar
> Este fim de semana vai estar perfeito para ir à praia. Aproveitem que o Verão está mesmo a acabar!!


Talvez em Outubro voltem os 30ºC  (como no ano passado)


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Set 2015 às 17:18)

Sem dúvida, o Verão veio dar as suas últimas despedidas, vamos ter uma semana de céu limpo.

Mínima: *14,2ºC*
Máxima: *26,9ºC*
Hoje o gráfico da temperatura está uma bela parábola 
Rajadas moderadas agora.


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2015 às 17:21)

Boa tarde!

Mais calor do que aquele que estava à espera, máxima de 27ºC em Samora Correia, por agora 25.6ºC na mesma estação, o céu está limpo e nota-se algum vento.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2015 às 17:22)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Talvez em Outubro voltem os 30ºC  (como no ano passado)


Ahah eu espero que não!! Agora só quero chuvinha


----------



## david 6 (18 Set 2015 às 19:20)

já de volta à Fajarda para passar o fim de semana a minima máxima e acumulado da semana (desde quarta 00h) foram:

minima de *8.4ºC*
maxima de *27.1ºC*
e acumulado de *6.4mm *(milagrosamente o pluviômetro digital que não fazia registos há alguns meses não sei porquê, agora do nada voltou a registrar o acumulado  )


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2015 às 19:25)

Boas tardes,

Extremos de hoje: *14,5ºC* / *21,5ºC
________
*
Ontem, a estação da *Praia da Rainha,Almada* registou até ao momento a minima do mês, batendo os *6,8ºC* do dia 6.

Fica o resumo dos extremos até ao dia de ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2015 às 19:37)

Geiras disse:


> Bom dia.
> Por cá a mínima foi de *10,5ºC*, tal como previsto.



Já algum tempo que venho a comparar os teus dados com a estação da Praia da Rainha, a diferença situa-se nos 3/4ºC (a menos), é realmente muita fria a zona da estação.
Caso um dia tenhas oportunidade/interesse, seria curioso, numa primeira fase fazer registos junto a ribeira do Alcube, e depois ir para locais com mais potencial, como vale da ribeira da Ajuda, os vales da arrábida certamente que batem os valores da zona da praia da Rainha.
______________

*16,9ºC*


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2015 às 21:47)

Geiras disse:


> A minha estação está inoperacional... gostava de saber que mínima registou esta madrugada...deve ter sido cá um briol!



Mas então não é esta?
http://www.wunderground.com/persona...ALS5#history/tdata/s20150918/e20150918/mdaily

Foi aos *8,9ºC* cerca das 7h20. 

Aqui em Carcavelos praia nem desceu tanto como ontem, ficou-se nos *14,8ºC* entre as 7h30 e as 8h.

Soltaram o vento novamente, nortada assim em Setembro não é normal aqui, costuma ser um mês calmo nesse aspecto. Soprou moderada com rajadas fortes, poeira pelo ar, mar picado, mas não mesmo junto à costa, o costume.

Durante a madrugada entre as 4h e as 6h a humidade permaneceu nos *83%*, mas às 13h secou bem e chegou aos *41%*.

Máxima de *24,1ºC* às 15 horas.

De resto, um dia de verão, céu totalmente limpo.

Um pouco para o interior, São Domingos de Rana, durante toda a tarde, registou vento sempre acima dos 30 - 40 Km/h, chegando aos 44 Km/h.
Mais abaixo, Nova Oeiras não chegou a tanto, ficando-se por rajadas de pouco mais de 30 Km/h, 32,2 Km/h o maior valor.

Mas descendo até mais perto da costa, Parede teve 35 Km/h.
Pelos efeitos visíveis em Carcavelos, o vento é mais forte que estes valores.

Já nem bandeirinha no poste de boas-vindas de Cascais tenho para controlar a direcção, mas pela bandeira do forte soprou entre noroeste e NNO.


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2015 às 22:19)

Bpas

Mínima: 14,4ºC
Máxima: 27,4ºC

Rajada máxima: 37km/h

Agora estão 18,6ºC, 63%Hr, 1018,9hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Candy (18 Set 2015 às 23:29)

StormRic disse:


> essa imagem é perfeita para ilustrar duas coisas: a situação meteorológica e os lamentáveis hábitos de preguiçite ou se calhar outras razões mais obscuras.
> 
> A EMA estava assim, temperatura em descida, vento em subida, pressão a estabilizar em níveis de margem anticiclónica típica:
> 
> ...



Hoje começou mais cedo! Tem estado vento o dia todo, mas com o cair da noite intensificou e agora sopra bastante lá fora! 
Espero amanhã não levar o vento atrás de mim!


----------



## Candy (18 Set 2015 às 23:34)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Talvez em Outubro voltem os 30ºC  (como no ano passado)


Espero bem que sim! Temos o campeonato mundial de surf que seria um desastre com mau tempo.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2015 às 23:36)

Rajadas em torno dos *60 km/h*, posto isto, temperatura estavel nos *16,3ºC*.
Segundo os modelos, só mesmo no final da madrugada é que deve arrefecer alguma coisa de jeito dado o enfraquecimento do vento.


----------



## Geiras (18 Set 2015 às 23:36)

É sim senhor StormRic, mas esteve inoperacional durante todo o dia. Foi ligada há pouco e está cheia de erros nos gráficos, que entretanto já fui corrigindo.
Foi aos* 8,9ºC!* Bem sabia que tinha sido fresco!


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2015 às 23:39)

Máxima de 23°C e por agora estão 17,9°C
Há modelos que prevêem uma depressão com centro a sudoeste do Cabo de São Vicente, no dia 4...
No ano passado, lembro-me que também houve uma depressão no mesmo sítio e que trouxe várias células com trovoada para esta zona...
Vamos ver se se concretiza mas duvido imenso


----------



## Geiras (18 Set 2015 às 23:43)

@jonas_87   um dia que tenha tempo.... eheh


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Set 2015 às 07:25)

Boas,

Temperatura relativamente alta, devido ao vento de leste, que embora fraco já é perceptivel.
*18,8ºC*
Minima: *14,9ºC.
*
Vale de _*Seiça*_ segue com os seus frios *6,2ºC*


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2015 às 10:42)

Boas

Mínima de 16,7ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento nulo e temperatura de 22,3ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2015 às 13:01)

Grande subida da temperatura, sigo a esta hora com 28,5ºC, 32%Hr e vento fraco de NE


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2015 às 13:34)

hoje a minima foi de *7.7ºC *
agora já vou com *30.4ºC*


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2015 às 13:59)

Entretanto já vai nos 30,4ºC e faz desta até agora o dia mais quente deste mês.

Humidade relativa bastante baixa 27% o vento é praticamente nulo de NE 

Um dos melhores dias deste Verão


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2015 às 15:00)

Que forno! 31,3ºC, 25%Hr com 0km/h de vento


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Set 2015 às 15:06)

Boa tarde, mas que calor, estão 32.2ºC, este ano o verão não acaba.


----------



## bmelo (19 Set 2015 às 15:56)

david 6 disse:


> hoje a minima foi de *7.7ºC *
> agora já vou com *30.4ºC*



Não fazia ideia de que essa zona de Coruche era tão fria.


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2015 às 16:41)

bmelo disse:


> Não fazia ideia de que essa zona de Coruche era tão fria.



é um pouco, se perguntares ao Chasing Thunder que é do Couço (concelho de Coruche) também por vezes tem minimas frescas e se reparares na estação de Coruche do IPMA costuma ter minimas fresquinhas



entretanto vou com *32.9ºC*, está se bem à sombra, sentado perto do jardim a apanhar com uma brisa, então o meu gato está a adorar, está todo esticado deitado na terra do jardim


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2015 às 17:00)

Boa tarde

Dia de verão "pr'á não botar defeito"!
Azul, calmo de ar e de mar, quente q.b.

*28,3ºC* em subida, *31%* de humidade.

Mínima de *15,3ºC*, mais 0,5ºC do que ontem; humidade máxima de 80%, ambas depois das 7h.

Aragem oscilando entre o noroeste (resíduo da nortada) e oeste (brisa marítima).

Parque de estacionamento com lotação maior que qualquer dia de Agosto (pudera, voltou a ser gratuito )


----------



## MSantos (19 Set 2015 às 17:26)

bmelo disse:


> Não fazia ideia de que essa zona de Coruche era tão fria.



Esta zona tem um grande potencial de arrefecimento. Em noites de inversão térmica no Inverno os vales do Sul do Ribatejo podem atingir valores de -4ºC ou até menos.


----------



## MSantos (19 Set 2015 às 17:32)

Boas!

Depois de uns dias com um cheirinho a Outono, com céus nublados e tempo fresco e ventoso, hoje temos um dia de pleno Verão por terras Ribatejanas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Set 2015 às 17:36)

david 6 disse:


> é um pouco, se perguntares ao Chasing Thunder que é do Couço (concelho de Coruche) também por vezes tem minimas frescas e se reparares na estação de Coruche do IPMA costuma ter minimas fresquinhas
> 
> 
> 
> entretanto vou com *32.9ºC*, está se bem à sombra, sentado perto do jardim a apanhar com uma brisa, então o meu gato está a adorar, está todo esticado deitado na terra do jardim



Sim é verdade por aqui a minima hoje foi também baixa, 8.6ºC, por agora não se pode estar lá fora, muito menos ao sol, estão 32.8ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Set 2015 às 17:40)

Mais uma tarde quente por aqui, sigo com 32.1ºC
máxima de 30.6ºC
mínima de 14.4ºC


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2015 às 17:55)

extremos de hoje
minima que ja tinha dito *7.7ºC*
maxima foi de *33.0ºC*
actual 32.1ºC
amplitude térmica de *25.3ºC*


----------



## Candy (19 Set 2015 às 18:33)

Calorzinho em Carcavelos, com um ventinho para não abafar


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Set 2015 às 18:43)

Mínima: *14,3ºC*
Máxima: *30,9ºC
*


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2015 às 18:49)

Máxima de *28,8ºC* no bairro, extremo nascente da praia, 31,9ºC do lado poente mas esta estação deve ter um RS (Radiation Shield) insuficiente.
31,0ºC mais para o interior, Nova Oeiras. 26,1ºC no centro de Carcavelos, valor duvidoso por ser baixo e ter sido atingido ainda antes do meio dia, num perfil gráfico não concordante com as demais estações.

Começa uma nortada fraca com rajadas algo moderadas agora.

O vento já sopra moderado com rajadas de 37 Km/h em São Domingos de Rana, mais para o interior, e vai descer até cá abaixo possivelmente.


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2015 às 18:57)

Candy disse:


> Calorzinho em Carcavelos, com um ventinho para não abafar



25,3ºC no centro, vai descer e vem lá ventinho.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Set 2015 às 19:47)

Sigo com 24,7°C
A máxima foi de 25,9°C mas já deu para matar as saudades do calor 
A mínima 16,3°C. Talvez tenha sido a mínima mais baixa deste verão


----------



## Geopower (19 Set 2015 às 19:56)

A reportar desde Santa Cruz. Céu limpo. Vento moderado de NW. Vista para SW:


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2015 às 20:20)

Ocaso muito simples, sem quaisquer nuvens, nem mesmo no horizonte como é habitual. Mesmo assim, não houve _raio verde_, nunca se sabe.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Set 2015 às 20:24)

Boas noites,

Extremos: *14,9ºC* / *27,3ºC*
Actual:* 22,3ºC*


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2015 às 20:45)

Boas

A máxima por aqui foi aos *32,2ºC*

Agora estão 24,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2015 às 03:12)

Boa madrugada,

Lestada da boa, sigo com *22,3ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Set 2015 às 11:39)

Bom dia, mais um dia bem quente, estão 28.1ºC, hoje vai ser um pouco mais quente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Set 2015 às 11:50)

Por aqui também parece que hoje vai fazer mais calor do que ontem, sigo já com 26.5ºC
mínima de 16.6ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2015 às 12:25)

Boas

Mínima bastante alta 18,1ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento nulo e temperatura nos 25,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2015 às 12:59)

Boas,

Por volta das 3:30/4:00 o vento  rodou de leste para NO, como é normal a temperatura ressentiu-se e  , bem, deu um tombo dos  *22,1ºC * para os *16,8ºC.*
Agora: *25,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2015 às 13:39)

Minimas frescas/ Inversões de ontem - Rede IPMA

Dunas de Mira: *5,6ºC*
Praia da Rainha, Almada: *6,7ºC*
Alvega: *6,8ºC*
Alcobaça: *7,1ºC*
Coruche: *7,4ºC*
Colares, Sintra: *8,3ºC*
Bencanta,Coimbra: *8,5ºC*
Vila Verde,Figueira da Foz: *8,6ºC*
Valdonas, Tomar: *8,6ºC*

Em termos estações amadoras destaque para Seiça, pois claro, minima de *6,2ºC*
______________________

*26,5ºC*


----------



## bmelo (20 Set 2015 às 13:44)

27,4ºc, onde deve roçar os 30ºc


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2015 às 14:47)

Boas

Neste momento sigo com 28,2ºC, o dia era suposto ser tão ou mais quente que ontem (32ºC), mas não parece que vá ser tão quente...veremos


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Set 2015 às 15:33)

Mínima: *16,4ºC*
Máxima ainda para ser dita, visto que o vento de Sul estragou um bocado...


----------



## bmelo (20 Set 2015 às 15:56)

31,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2015 às 16:13)

Tarde segue quente, estão *27,3ºC*  (Actual máxima)


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2015 às 16:26)

Boa tarde

Dia com extremos mais moderados:

Mínima de *18,0ºC*, depois do nascente, subiu 2,7ºC em relação a ontem;
Humidade máxima de *58%* pouco antes do meio dia, desceu bastante, 22%.
*40%* cerca das 15h30.

*26,3ºC* neste momento, ontem à mesma hora já ia nos 28,0ºC.

Céu completamente limpo, mar quase espelho, vento fraco de oeste, velas vagarosas.

Bruma fraca sobre terra e uma ligeira camada de neblina marítima no horizonte, até quase ao topo do Cabo Espichel, produz deformação óptica.

Enchente de veraneantes na praia.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2015 às 16:43)

Temperatura a subir,  estão *27,8ºC*, máxima do dia, e do  mês.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Set 2015 às 16:45)

A tarde segue bem quente com a temperatura actual e máxima,  de 33.9ºC


----------



## homem do mar (20 Set 2015 às 17:01)

Boas por Aqui a mínima foi de 12.7 a máxima foi de 32.6 por agora 30
0


----------



## david 6 (20 Set 2015 às 18:01)

minima de *10.8ºC*
maxima de *33.7ºC*
actual de *32.5ºC*


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2015 às 18:09)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Neste momento sigo com 28,2ºC, o dia era suposto ser tão ou mais quente que ontem (32ºC), mas não parece que vá ser tão quente...veremos



A máxima foi mesmo mais baixa que a de ontem! ficou pelos 30,8ºC contra os 32,2ºC de ontem

Neste momento estão 28,2ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Set 2015 às 18:58)

O vento de SO já tinha estragado a máxima e lá veio a nortada estragar ainda mais! Teve quase para subir mais mas morreu na praia.
Máxima às 13h de* 29,6ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2015 às 19:12)

Boas!
A praia estava ÓTIMA!! Acho que foi o melhor dia de praia deste Verão!!
Conseguia-se ver o calor a subir, no horizonte, o que fez com que o cabo espichel parecesse que era infinito 
Por agora estão 25,4°C.
Infelizmente acabaram as férias e agora é voltar aos estudos


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2015 às 21:57)

Boas noites,

T.actual: *22,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2015 às 22:54)

Extremos térmicos: *16,8ºC* / *27,8ºC* ( máxima mais alta do mês)

A temperatura mantem-se relativamente alta e estavel, *22,4ºC
________*

*Seiça*, como sempre, um mundo à parte, segue nos *13,4ºC*, apos extremos térmicos agressivos, *6,9ºC */ *33,1ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (20 Set 2015 às 23:50)

Só para ficar registado, 22,6º C ( e aparentemente a subir ) e 37% Hr, a mínima ficou-se pelos 18,4º C.


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2015 às 00:32)

*28,2ºC* às 18 horas e *37% *de humidade hora e meia depois, foram os extremos da tarde.

Agora a temperatura depois de descer devagar até subiu ligeiramente, 22,8ºC, enquanto a humidade regista o valor mais baixo destes dias: *36%*!

Isto trazido pelo vento de leste, claro, sopra fraco mas estável.


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2015 às 13:24)

A mínima desta noite foi de 17,7ºC

Agora céu limpo e 26,4ºC com vento nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Set 2015 às 14:21)

Mínima: *17,6ºC*
Máxima: *30,3ºC*
Vento de NO


----------



## homem do mar (21 Set 2015 às 19:38)

Boas por Aqui a mínima foi de13.9 a máxima foi de 29.2 por agora 21.6


----------



## homem do mar (21 Set 2015 às 19:44)

Aqui fica a serra do sicó vista da minha terra


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2015 às 20:10)

O dia de hoje nao já não foi tão quente como o de ontem, a máxima de hoje ficou pelos 31.5ºC
minima de 17.4ºC
actual 23.2ºC


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2015 às 20:15)

homem do mar disse:


> Aqui fica a serra do sicó vista da minha terra



Que bela foto e região, cheia de árvores. Foi tirada hoje? Bem bonito o céu azulinho.

Aqui em Carcavelos houve muita nebulosidade alta todo o dia, desde a madrugada.

Alguma nortada fraca e bastante calor embora a máxima tenha sido inferior à de ontem.

*26,7ºC* pouco antes das 15 horas e humidade mínima de *34%* cerca das 17h30.

A mínima foi *18,5ºC* antes das 8 horas com humidade máxima de *66%*.

Muitas nuvens, cirrus, cirrocumulus, algumas nuvens médias mas poucas. Virga em vários cirrus. Poente espectacular de cores. Parece haver alguma poeira na alta troposfera ou mesmo mais acima. Houve tons rosados característicos no céu do crepúsculo, que só me faziam lembrar os incríveis poentes meses depois da gigantesca erupção do Pinatubo nas Filipinas, cujas poeiras injectadas na estratosfera deram a volta ao mundo.


----------



## Candy (21 Set 2015 às 20:33)

Boas,
Por cá, o dia foi quente mas com vento e umas pinceladas de nuvens no céu. 
Neste momento, céu bastante encoberto com nuvens "grossas". Desde o final da tarde que tem estado um céu bem estranho por aqui.

Já agora, que raio se passa hoje com o radar do ipma? 'Tá bonito aquilo, 'tá!...


----------



## Rachie (21 Set 2015 às 21:08)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> Por cá, o dia foi quente mas com vento e umas pinceladas de nuvens no céu.
> Neste momento, céu bastante encoberto com nuvens "grossas". Desde o final da tarde que tem estado um céu bem estranho por aqui.
> 
> Já agora, que raio se passa hoje com o radar do ipma? 'Tá bonito aquilo, 'tá!...


Será mesmo chuva? Por aqui a humidade anda nos 50% e ainda não choveu nada


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2015 às 21:08)

Candy disse:


> Já agora, que raio se passa hoje com o radar do ipma? 'Tá bonito aquilo, 'tá!...



off-topic:

O que se passa em que aspecto? Aqueles ecos parecem-me na maior parte verdadeiros, devem-se às condições de _virga_, precipitação nos níveis elevados que fica a meio caminho.

E estão a experimentar um novo visual nos radares individuais. 

E hoje houve poeira do Sahara à superfície, parece-me que o radar de Loulé detectou-a:


----------



## Candy (21 Set 2015 às 21:17)

StormRic disse:


> off-topic:
> 
> O que se passa em que aspecto? Aqueles ecos parecem-me na maior parte verdadeiros, devem-se às condições de _virga_, precipitação nos níveis elevados que fica a meio caminho.
> 
> E estão a experimentar um novo visual nos radares imdividuais.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...
POis é que aquilo nos radares individuais até assusta  hehehehe... achei que fosse avaria da coisa! 
Aiaiai... quando eles andam a experimentar coisas novas... aquele faxo do de Coruche anda por lá há um ano e não há meio de o conseguirem fazer desaparecer  hehehe... Vamos lá ver então o que vai sair dali.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2015 às 22:02)

Boa noite,

A maxima de hoje subiu aos *26,3ºC*
Para amanhã, a maxima nem deve  chegar aos 20ºC  por aqui.

Sigo com *16,2ºC*, actual minima do dia.


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2015 às 22:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sigo com *16,2ºC*, actual minima do dia.



Está a descer depressa, também aqui a anterior mínima do amanhecer já foi ultrapassada, *18,1ºC* nesta altura.

E a humidade relativa já subiu para o valor mais alto do dia até agora, *72%*. Nítida mudança de massa de ar.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2015 às 22:17)

Boas!
Sigo com 20,1°C, hoje vai fazer friozinho...
Os modelos estão interessantes ehehe. Está prevista uma cut-off para o final de semana...espero que não cortem tudo.
Máxima de 25,7°C
Gfs:


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2015 às 01:07)

O dia de ontem, 21, penúltimo dia do verão, em imagens:

Amanhecer com o aparecimento dos cirrus vindos de sudoeste; alguns cirrocumulus, alguma turbulência nos níveis altos:


Durante a tarde a turbulência nas nuvens altas é mais notória. Há mesmo correntes de direcção contrária em altitude:


Ao poente, a nebulosidade é mais distante sobre o oceano e terá passado despercebido o colorido alcançado, o próprio video não o mostra por ser em grande angular:


Os amarelos brilhantes da luz nas nuvens do entardecer faziam esperar os tons fortes do ocaso e crepúsculo rápido:






O disco solar quase oculto:






E logo a seguir, as cores ardentes das frias nuvens altas:


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Set 2015 às 09:46)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês, belas cores de Setembro, manhã muito agradável, céu azul, vento fraco e 18º. Sem dúvida a melhor época do ano 


Uma noticias sobre o Outono:
http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/455079/outono-chega-amanha-mas-outro-outono-acontece-no-sabado


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2015 às 13:39)

Boas,

Como esperado, dia bem mais fresco que os dias anteriores, sigo com 21ºC na vila de Cascais.
Lá para cima deve estar mais ventoso e fresco.


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2015 às 13:41)

Boas

Mínima de 15,9ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco de NW e temperatura nos 23,0ºC com 51% de humidade


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Set 2015 às 14:37)

Boas!
Sigo com 21°C, talvez seja a máxima de hoje.
A mínima foi de 16,8°C 
O céu está completamente limpo


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Set 2015 às 18:04)

Vejo fumo algures por Carenque, talvez um incêndio.
Mínima: *15,8ºC*
Máxima: *24,6ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Set 2015 às 18:17)

Tive 21,8°C de máxima
Bom...a chuva prevista para sábado/domingo foi toda cortada e mandada para o interior 
Especulei imenso e agora fiquei super triste


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2015 às 18:21)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Vejo fumo algures por Carenque, talvez um incêndio.



Muito fumo, em espessas nuvens já estratificadas, avisto daqui para a península de Setúbal; virá de mais a norte. Fora isso hoje foi um dia de céu limpo, apenas com a barra de nuvens baixas no horizonte marítimo bem além de Cascais.

Nortada variável, chega a ter rajadas fortes mas também fica fraca durante vários minutos.

Mínima de *16,6ºC* pelas 8 horas, mas durante a madrugada já tinha descido aos 16,8ºC pelas 2h, sendo nessa altura que se registou a humidade relativa máxima de *80%*, subindo a temperatura depois ligeiramente e permanecendo estável em torno dos 17,1ºC até às 6h.

Máxima bastante inferior à dos últimos dias, apenas *22,3ºC* pouco antes das 16 horas. A humidade não desceu abaixo dos *49%*.

Poeira pelo ar de vez em quando e mar picado bastante ao largo da costa.

Se não fosse o fumo a visibilidade mantinha-se boa para a Arrábida e Cabo. Nesta altura o fumo parece descer para a superfície.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Set 2015 às 18:42)

StormRic disse:


> Muito fumo, em espessas nuvens já estratificadas, avisto daqui para a península de Setúbal; virá de mais a norte. Fora isso hoje foi um dia de céu limpo, apenas com a barra de nuvens baixas no horizonte marítimo bem além de Cascais.
> 
> Nortada variável, chega a ter rajadas fortes mas também fica fraca durante vários minutos.
> 
> ...


Consigo ver também daqui, até pensei que eram nuvens. Já agora, o que achas daquelas nuvens a sudoeste do cabo de São Vicente? Serão nuvens altas ou trovoada?


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2015 às 18:48)

Tiagolco disse:


> Consigo ver também daqui, até pensei que eram nuvens. Já agora, o que achas daquelas nuvens a sudoeste do cabo de São Vicente? Serão nuvens altas ou trovoada?



Parecem-me as nuvens altas residuais de células convectivas que progrediram desde sudoeste. Nesta altura acho que já não têm convecção significativa.

http://en.sat24.com/image?type=visual5HDComplete&region=EU&timestamp=201509221735


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Set 2015 às 19:30)

O dia de hoje foi ameno, a temperatura nao ultrapassou os 30ºC
Agora o final de tarde segue já fresco com 22.3ºC
mínima de 15.6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2015 às 20:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> A maxima de hoje subiu aos *26,3ºC*
> Para amanhã, a maxima nem deve  chegar aos 20ºC  por aqui.



Boas noites,
Dito e feito, o meteograma ECMWF acertar em cheio na previsão para esta localidade.

Extremos térmicos: *15,3ºC* / *19,5ºC*

T.actual: *16,5ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Set 2015 às 21:28)

Boa noite, mais um dia de sol que foi este ultimo dia de verão ( mas só no calendário) pois ele vai continuar, mas vá lá a máxima de hoje foi de 25.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2015 às 22:20)

Algumas nuvens
Vento moderado
*16,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2015 às 23:24)

Máxima de apenas 24,3ºC foi mais baixo que o previsto e do que eu pensava...

Agora estão 17,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2015 às 09:10)

Boas,

A temperatura ronda os 17ºC em Cascais.

Hoje madrugada fez muito vento em Alcabideche, curiosamente, uma vez mais, nenhuma estação registou tanto vento, até houve formação de capacete na serra, capacete esse que às 8:00 já se estava a dissipar.


----------



## MSantos (23 Set 2015 às 11:45)

Bom dia!

Mais um dia de Sol aqui pelas lezírias, no entanto hoje espera-se um dia mais quente que ontem, por agora estão 23ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Set 2015 às 11:49)

Bom Outuno a todos! 
Mais um dia de céu limpo.
Mínima: *15,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2015 às 11:50)

Boas

Mínima 15,4ºC

Agora céu completamente limpo, vento nulo e 23,4ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Set 2015 às 12:05)

Mínima de 14.4ºC, que originou uma valente "carga" de orvalho logo pela manha.
A manha agora segue com céu limpo, igualmente como o dia de ontem, onde até consegui ver uma avião de passageiros no ar.
actual 23.3ºC


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2015 às 12:34)

Mínima alta pela Quinta do Conde, superior ao esperado.
*14,4ºC *com os actuais 22,3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2015 às 12:52)

Geiras disse:


> Mínima alta pela Quinta do Conde, superior ao esperado.
> *14,4ºC *com os actuais 22,3ºC.



A famosa brisa de sul não apareceu por aí, basicamente isso explica tudo. 
O mesmo aconteceu na estação amadora do Penteado,Moita, não houve a habitual brisa de sul, originado pela pequena linha de água que cruza a zona da estação.


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2015 às 12:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> A famosa brisa de sul não apareceu por aí, basicamente isso explica tudo.
> O mesmo aconteceu na estação amadora do Penteado,Moita, não houve a habitual brisa de sul, originado pela pequena linha de água que cruza a zona da estação.



Ainda espreitou por volta das 8h45, mas aí já o sol ia alto eheheh


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2015 às 18:44)

Boa tarde

Amanhecer bastante fresco com *15,9ºC* e *80%* de humidade ao nascer do sol.
Céu pouco nublado, alguns fractocumulus e também cirrus a sul e sudoeste, longe no horizonte, estes últimos já relacionados com a actividade convectiva que se registou no arquipélago da Madeira.

Nortada variável, como ontem.

Máxima suave de *22,9ºC* das 16h às 17H, a humidade sem descer abaixo dos *56%*.

Bruma sobre terra, misturada com algum fumo, neblina brilhante no horizonte marítimo.


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2015 às 19:20)

Boas

Mínima: 15,4ºC
Máxima: 26,9ºC menos que o esperado

Rajada máxima 29km/h

Agora estão 23,3ºC, 57%Hr, 1015,2hpa e vento nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Set 2015 às 19:36)

Máxima: *27,8ºC*
A esta hora já está fresco, *20ºC*.
Vento NO moderado.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Set 2015 às 20:24)

Boas!
Extremos do dia:
Máxima: 22,7°C
Mínima: 16,1°C
O primeiro dia de outono (se é que já é, com este maravilhoso sol) foi bastante fresco de manhã mas depois à tarde já estava calorzinho 
O vento já vai com força de norte.
Vamos lá ver se Outubro nos anima porque já me cansei do sol


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2015 às 20:29)

Temperatura a descer rapidamente como ontem, mesmo assim, algumas décimas acima da registada à mesma hora do dia anterior:

*18,7ºC* nesta altura. 

Diferença em relação à humidade, mais húmido hoje do que ontem, *71%* neste momento.

Os cirrus mantiveram-se muito longe no horizonte. As nuvens baixas ao largo de Cascais também, foi atrás delas que o sol se ocultou, mas correm bem depressa na nortada que tem estado moderada com rajadas. Muito pouco habitual para Setembro esta continuação da nortada que tem sido uma característica mais dominante do que o normal ao longo de tantos meses que já dura o verão meteorológico.

A água do mar está a arrefecer e nota-se bem, mesmo eu noto.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Set 2015 às 20:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Fecho o dia com uma tragédia, Monte Abraão arde toda... zona de mato perto da anta.
> Zonas de Queluz e Amadora devem estar sob cheiro de fumo intenso, vento de NO quase forte não ajuda


Já morei em Monte Abraão e é tão improvável que haja incêndios na anta...
Não há vegetação nenhuma!! 
Não percebo o pessoal que tem prazer em foguear tudo, a sério...
Sinto o cheiro aqui em Carnaxide


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2015 às 20:52)

Boas,

Nortada bem forte e capacete na serra.
Brutal a ventania na localidade do Cabreiro, arredores de Alcabideche, passei por lá às 19 horas, os caixotes do lixo estavam todos tombados.
Hoje,até em áreas de vale havia muito vento, impressionante.

Máxima fresca, *20,2ºC*
Sigo com *16,0ºC* e vento moderado a forte.

Ha pouco rajada de *72 km/h*.


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2015 às 21:20)

Vento até *55 Km/h* em São Domingos de Rana, temperatura já vai nos 16,1ºC por lá.

Aqui em Carcavelos mantém-se apenas moderadas, a nortada e a descida de temperatura, *17,7ºC* com 76% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2015 às 21:21)

Nova rajada maxima do dia, *76 km/h*.

Se uns queixam-se da seca, já eu posso me queixar do vento e também da seca.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2015 às 23:30)

16.0ºC estaveis.

@StormRic esqueci-me de contar que o fio de agua da ribeira dos Marmeleiros deixou de correr ha coisa de 1 mes atras, neste momento, passei por la hoje, aquela pequena represa já secou bastante, algo incomum de se ver, nem o estreitamento do vale e respectiva sombra safam a coisa, seca terrivel esta.


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2015 às 23:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> esqueci-me de contar que o fio de agua da ribeira dos Marmeleiros deixou de correr ha coisa de 1 mes atras, neste momento, passei por la hoje, aquela pequena represa já secou bastante, algo incomum de se ver, nem o estreitamento do vale e respectiva sombra safam a coisa, seca terrivel esta.



Está tudo no limite, a partir de agora muitas árvores podem começar a morrer. Ainda não confirmei, mas parece que a Mula desceu imenso nas últimas semanas.

17,0ºC aqui.


----------



## bpereira (24 Set 2015 às 07:38)

Bom dia.
Aqui segue nos 16º
100% de humidade.
Nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2015 às 07:44)

Boas,

Como tenho relatado nos ultimos dias, tem havido a formação do capacete na serra, sinal de ventania para estas bandas.
Alguma precipitação oculta é sempre bem-vinda a serra.
Foto tirada ha minutos atrás, capacete a engoliar a zona Este da serra.






T.actual: 15,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2015 às 10:36)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda não confirmei, mas parece que a Mula desceu imenso nas últimas semanas.



Acredito, vou tentar passar lá nos próximos dias.
Eu nas minhas voltas de bike, noto os trilhos cada vez mais secos/duros, parece cimento, apenas mais uma nota da seca que atravessamos.
__________________

Cascais segue nos *19,5ºC*.
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Set 2015 às 15:35)

Tarde bem quente por aqui, sigo com 33.3ºC
mínima de 15.4ºC


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2015 às 16:00)

Boa tarde!

Mais um dia de Verão com céu limpo e algum calor, isto nunca mais acaba...


----------



## bpereira (24 Set 2015 às 16:13)

Boa tarde. Sigo com 26º.
Nevoa sobre o atlântico e a sul da Figueira.


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2015 às 16:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foto tirada ha minutos atrás



 um sonho, esta visão ao acordar.

Boa tarde

Mais um dia de verão (dito com pouquíssimo entusiasmo) e sem perspectivas de mudança a curto prazo.

Hoje, muita neblina no horizonte e bruma em terra tão espessa que mal se vê a Arrábida e o Cabo.

Mínima de *16,3ºC* durante duas horas ao amanhecer, das 6h até quase às 8h; humidade simultaneamente nos *88%*.

Subida aos 24,6ºC e descida aos 58% pouco antes das 15 horas.

Vão oscilando e agora até já estão 24,7ºC e parece começar a subir rapidamente.

Vento fraco sujeito à brisa marítima de oeste, já esteve de norte, alguma nortada fraca, às vezes moderada.



bpereira disse:


> Nevoa sobre o atlântico e a sul da Figueira.



 bem observado! Interessante como aqui não se vêem essas nuvens altas, apenas a sul e sueste há uma faixa longínqua de cirrus.
A neblina que se vê aqui no oceano, ao longe, virá das mesmas condições que aí produzem essa névoa.


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2015 às 17:22)

Boas

Mínima de 15,9ºC

A máxima só agora está a ser feita, sigo com 26,2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Set 2015 às 17:57)

Que horrivel a máxima chegou aos 33.3ºC.


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2015 às 18:05)

Máxima de hoje mais baixa do que o previsto, ficou nos 27,1ºC

Agora estão 25,9ºC e vento nulo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Set 2015 às 18:07)

É a máxima mais alta, para esta altura desde que faço registos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Set 2015 às 19:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Como tenho relatado nos ultimos dias, tem havido a formação do capacete na serra, sinal de ventania para estas bandas.
> Alguma precipitação oculta é sempre bem-vinda a serra.
> Foto tirada ha minutos atrás, capacete a engoliar a zona Este da serra.



Aqui está ele , sozinho a cobrir a parte NW da Serra de Sintra .. Imagem captada perto das 14h , pelo satélite Aqua :


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Set 2015 às 20:41)

A máxima de hoje ficou pelos 33.9ºC
Agora sigo com 25.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2015 às 20:56)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: *15,5ºC* / *22,2ºC
*
T.actual: *16,4ºC*
Vento moderado a forte, o  costume.

Ao final da tarde a nortada estava bem intensa no Guincho, alguma acumulação de areia na estrada e ciclovia.


----------



## homem do mar (24 Set 2015 às 21:11)

Boas por aqui um dia de autêntico verão no outono a máxima foi de 31.7 por agora ainda estam 23


----------



## homem do mar (24 Set 2015 às 21:19)

StormRic disse:


> Que bela foto e região, cheia de árvores. Foi tirada hoje? Bem bonito o céu azulinho.
> 
> Aqui em Carcavelos houve muita nebulosidade alta todo o dia, desde a madrugada.
> 
> ...


Sim foi tirada no mesmo dia


----------



## Geiras (24 Set 2015 às 21:57)

Boa noite.

Já se estabeleceu a brisa de sul pela Quinta do Conde. A temperatura é de 17,5ºC neste momento.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Set 2015 às 22:24)

Boas!
Sigo com 18,8°C
Extremos do dia:
Máxima: 23,5°C
Mínima: 16,7°C
Tempo outonal até, tirando a parte em que esteve um sol horrivelmente radioso 
Espero ansiosamente por Outubro


----------



## bmelo (24 Set 2015 às 23:00)

Hoje por incrível que pareça, o termómetro bateu nos 34,4ºC, mais calor do que em muitos dias de Verão


----------



## Rachie (24 Set 2015 às 23:35)

Hoje à tarde parecia que a margem norte ia ser devorada por uma "nuvem-onda"

Tirada na Costa


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Set 2015 às 23:58)

Mínima: *15,9ºC*
Máxima: *28,7ºC*
Mais um dia de céu limpo com cirrus
Nortada moderada o dia todo, antes do pôr do sol já está bem fresco


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2015 às 00:02)

*16,6ºC*
Siga o marasmo atmosférico.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Set 2015 às 00:09)

Rachie disse:


> Hoje à tarde parecia que a margem norte ia ser devorada por uma "nuvem-onda"
> 
> Tirada na Costa


O "capacete" da serra de sintra sempre presente nestes dias


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2015 às 07:18)

Boas,

Sigo com *16,3ºC* , vento moderado e céu limpo, á exceção da serra, que está com tradicional capacete.


----------



## Geiras (25 Set 2015 às 08:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sigo com *16,3ºC* , vento moderado e céu limpo, á exceção da serra, que está com tradicional capacete.


E eu debaixo dele


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2015 às 10:33)

Geiras disse:


> E eu debaixo dele



Faço ideia o briol, e humidade brutal.


----------



## MSantos (25 Set 2015 às 10:38)

Bom dia!

Hoje espera-se mais um dia em tudo igual aos anteriores, Sol, céu limpo e algum calor... 

Por agora ainda está fresco, estão 23ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2015 às 12:40)

Boa amplitude térmica ontem em *Alvega*.
Minima: *8,3ºC*
Máxima: *34,5ºC*

Foi a máxima mais alta da rede IPMA.


----------



## miguel (25 Set 2015 às 14:05)

Boas

Mínima de 15,2ºC

Agora sol, apenas algumas nuvens altas e temperatura de 22,8ºC com vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2015 às 14:42)

Tarde amena (*23ºC*) por Cascais:


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Set 2015 às 16:45)

Mínima:* 16,3ºC*
Máxima: *25,4ºC *(estragada pelo vento de SO)


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Set 2015 às 19:20)

Mais uma tarde quente por aqui a máxima chegou aos 32.6ºC
Já mais para o final da tarde, o tempo ficou encoberto, devido a algumas de grandes dimensões. 
actual 27ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2015 às 19:24)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *15,9ºC* / *23,0ºC
*
T.actual:* 18,1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2015 às 20:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tarde amena (*23ºC*) por Cascais:



Vê-se nessa foto os topos das células na fronteira do Alentejo.

Hoje foi um dia essencialmente mais húmido, a neblina espessa nem permitiu ver o Cabo e a Arrábida e muito menos observar de longe o que se desenrolava no Alentejo. Em dias de instabilidade mas boa visibilidade é possível ver células até para lá da fronteira.

Mínima de* 16,9ºC* durante as duas horas até ao nascer do sol. Humidade de *85%* durante esse intervalo de tempo e continuando até uma hora depois.

*24,8ºC* foi a máxima, pelas 18 horas. A humidade não desceu abaixo dos *56%*, a meio da tarde.

Apareceram cerca das 17 horas umas faixas alongadas de altocumulus e cirrocumulus que depois enfeitaram o poente. O sol ocultou-se nas nuvens baixas do horizonte marítimo, tal como ontem.

Vento fraco todo o dia, em geral de norte a oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2015 às 06:34)

Boas,

Sigo com *15,3ºC*


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2015 às 10:54)

Boas

Mínima de 15,0ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento nulo e 22,0ºC

Outro dia sem historia


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2015 às 15:37)

Boas!

Mais um dia quente de Verão com as temperaturas a rondarem os 30ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Set 2015 às 16:15)

Mínima: *15,8ºC*
Máxima: *28,0ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Set 2015 às 16:43)

Sigo com mais uma tarde quente por aqui, com 32.1ºC
mínima de 15.3ºC
O dia hoje acordou com nevoeiro, o que era uma coisa que já nao via por aqui á alguns meses, ficou até perto das 10 horas, depois o sol consegui "ganhar a batalha".


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2015 às 16:59)

29.1ºC, vejo daqui as celulas a desfilar no alentejo


----------



## Tufao André (26 Set 2015 às 17:14)

Para Este também consigo observar o topo das células que estão a afectar o Alentejo! 
Hoje o dia é mais do mesmo: sol, calor e pouco vento. No entanto a humidade é um pouco mais elevada, ronda os 50%, e estão 27,5ºC! O vento sopra de ONO fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2015 às 17:24)

Boas,

Extremos de hoje: *15,3ºC* / *22,7ºC*
T.actual: *20,2ºC

_________________
*
Ao inicio da manhã, aproveitei a volta de bike, e fiz algumas medições itinerantes, ficam os dados.
Deu para registar as inversões de 2 vales aqui da zona.
O que mais me surpreendeu foi ao chegar ao Pisão a temperatura não desceu nada( ver a diferença entre o ponto A e B) mas depois percebi que estava relacionado com o vento fraco, suficente para nao ocorrer inversão, contudo a medida que ia avançado no vale ( ponto C) a temperatura foi sempre a cair, va lá que levava camisola. 
De resto, fiquei surpreendido tambem com o valor no vale da Malveira(Ponto G) está visto que por lá a inversão é valente.


*





*


----------



## PapoilaVerde (26 Set 2015 às 19:48)

Estou por terras alentejanas, concelho de Estremoz e aqui a trovoada apareceu de surpresa. Caiu chuva forte e trovejou durante uma hora.


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2015 às 19:55)

final de tarde em Coruche com vista para o Alentejo, foto tirada no castelo de Coruche


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 20:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> O que mais me surpreendeu foi ao chegar ao Pisão a temperatura não desceu nada( ver a diferença entre o ponto A e B) mas depois percebi que estava relacionado com o vento fraco, suficente para nao ocorrer inversão, contudo a medida que ia avançado no vale ( ponto C) a temperatura foi sempre a cair, va lá que levava camisola.
> De resto, fiquei surpreendido tambem com o valor no vale da Malveira(Ponto G) está visto que por lá a inversão é valente.



 boa investigação! Surpreendentes, sempre, os 10ºC nos dois vales. O vale da Malveira até ao Guincho tem um grande potencial, como já o senti várias vezes. Entre o G e o H já ia em subida? Nos dois meandros da ribeira dessa zona deve ser a zona mais fria, foste mesmo pela N247? O vento no Pisão, B, soprava de que direcção?


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 20:17)

david 6 disse:


> final de tarde em Coruche com vista para o Alentejo, foto tirada no castelo de Coruche



 belas cúpulas de cumulus congestus! Daqui de Carcavelos, pela neblina e baixa altitude do local, quase nada vi, apenas a meio da tarde como estes na direcção de Panóias, à distância de 145 Km:






Um dia pouco fotogénico, neblina, embora menos espessa do que ontem, a toldar as vistas para terra.

Temperatura mínima de *16,2ºC* ao nascer do sol e máxima de *25,6ºC* por volta das quatro da tarde. A humidade manteve-se relativamente elevada, entre os *88%* do amanhecer e os *54%* do meio da tarde.

Sol forte, vento fraco predominando entre norte e oeste.

Poente oculto pelas nuvens baixas ao largo, habitual.


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 20:24)

Vai lançada na descida, a temperatura aqui, *18,6ºC*, pelo menos 1ºC inferior à de ontem à mesma hora.

Humidade alta, 76%.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2015 às 21:32)

As noites mantem-se desagradáveis, vento moderado a forte.
Capacete na serra, pois claro.
*16,5ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Set 2015 às 00:48)

Esses "aglomerados" dos meus pontos de visão, numa volta que fiz pelas areias de Grândola até Sines,

vista de um local chamado Fontainhas, praia da Aberta Nova, pelas 18:17h,






ao "lado" da lagoa de Stº André, pelas 19:04h, 






e vista para os lados do mar, perto da Sancha, pelas 19:24h


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2015 às 14:11)

*30ºC* e já se vê nuvens a desfilar para o interior


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Set 2015 às 14:41)

Bem por aqui, está a ser mais um dia igual a tanto outros, bem quente, sigo com 31.6ºC
O dia de hoje acordou igual ao de ontem, com nevoeiros, que a pouco depois da 10 horas se dissipa totalmente.
As noites tem sido frescas, com a mínima de 15.2ºC


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2015 às 14:58)

*31.2ºC*, vejo o aguaceiro a sul de Montemor-o-Novo daqui


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2015 às 15:23)

Boas!
Sigo com 23°C e a mínima foi de 16,4°C
Os dias têm sido tão monótonos que a vontade de vir aqui tem diminuído... 
Aqui fica uma foto, tirada à pouco, que demonstra uma das consequências desta seca que parece não ter fim...


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Set 2015 às 15:37)

Hoje temos das maiores amplitudes térmicas
Mínima: *15,2ºC*
Máxima: *31,2ºC* (provisória)

Vento de E/NE pela manhã, passou depois para S/SO e agora está em N/NO e a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2015 às 16:43)

Boa tarde

Mínima de *15,5ºC* e humidade *88%* às 8h da manhã.

Agora *27,0ºC *em subida rápida; 53% de humidade já não são confortáveis. Muita neblina no horizonte, céu esbranquiçado, bruma espessa em terra, avistam-se a custo cumulus congestus a cerca de 150 Km para sueste. De resto, céu limpo.

Vento fraco, mar calmo. Sol muito forte.

Parque de estacionamento cheio a transbordar.

Sem mais vistas interessantes, ficam aqui os poentes de anteontem e ontem:


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2015 às 16:53)

Muito quente em Setúbal, sigo com 31,4°C e vento muito fraco...um dia como poucos no Verão.


----------



## bpereira (27 Set 2015 às 17:46)

Temperatura actual: 17º
Humidade: 94%

Durante a hora de almoço o nevoeiro ainda desapareceu mas neste momento já voltou e as temperatura voltaram a baixar um pouco juntamente com rajadas de norte bastante frescas  .

Foto tirada ás 15H40 a notar-se alguns cúmulos à esquerda ao longe





Foto tirada ás 17H10 já com bastante nevoeiro.


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2015 às 18:02)

bpereira disse:


> Foto tirada ás 15H40 a notar-se alguns cúmulos à esquerda ao longe



Stuação semelhante aqui por Carcavelos:






Só que em vez de nevoeiro a invadir tudo, tenho veículos


----------



## meteo (27 Set 2015 às 18:06)

Lá está, o Setembro a ser agora melhor para praia que Julho e Agosto... Boa organização de carros em Carcavelos


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2015 às 18:22)

meteo disse:


> Lá está, o Setembro a ser agora melhor para praia que Julho e Agosto... Boa organização de carros em Carcavelos



off-topic: Para alguma coisa estão lá os arrumadores, fora isso o trânsito é caótico.


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2015 às 18:29)

Em Sacavém cheira bastante a queimado e vai caindo alguma cinza...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2015 às 18:52)

miguel disse:


> Em Sacavém cheira bastante a queimado e vai caindo alguma cinza...



Incêndio aqui perto, em Ponte de Lousa... 64 operacionais e 17 veículos.


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2015 às 18:54)

Neblina em camada baixa a ocultar metade da altura do Cabo Espichel:






A Sagres entra a barra, com alvas velas quase a bolinar, recebendo o vento fraco de norte:






Muita micro-turbulência térmica a tornar os contornos imprecisos das imagens dos objectos distantes. O que eu chamo de um dia pouco fotogénico.

Temperatura em descida, 24ºC agora. A máxima ficou-se mesmo pelos* 27ºC *à volta das 16h30, a subida parou repentinamente. Humidade mínima 46%.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Set 2015 às 19:41)

máxima *33.3ºC*
actual 26.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2015 às 19:55)

Boas tardes,

Inesperadamente, registei a máxima do mês... *28,1ºC*, boa amplitude por aqui.
Extremos: *13,9ºC* / *28,1ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2015 às 21:59)

Sigo com 20,2°C!
Infelizmente, acho que não vou conseguir fotografar a lua...Ela já está demasiado alta e tenho a vista obstruída


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2015 às 22:12)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sigo com 20,2°C!
> Infelizmente, acho que não vou conseguir fotografar a lua...Ela já está demasiado alta e tenho a vista obstruída



Já somos dois!


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2015 às 22:12)

A máxima de hoje foi de uns tórridos 31,8ºC

Agora estão ainda 22,9ºC com vento nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2015 às 22:20)

miguel disse:


> Já somos dois!


Epah que raiva, a sério. Se calhar vou ter que ir à rua mas vou ter que ir para as aulas às 7:00 e não convém sair de casa de madrugada...
Enfim...


----------



## bpereira (27 Set 2015 às 22:22)

miguel disse:


> Já somos dois!


Já somos 3!


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2015 às 22:23)

bpereira disse:


> Já somos 3!


Eu estava cheio de expectativas...


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2015 às 22:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> Eu estava cheio de expectativas...



Estamos em 2015 o ano dos não eventos...


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2015 às 22:30)

miguel disse:


> Estamos em 2015 o ano dos não eventos...


A quem o dizes...
Este ano foi para esquecer, meteorologicamente e astronomicamente falando...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2015 às 23:09)

Lestada por aqui, *22,6ºC*


----------



## Gongas (28 Set 2015 às 00:35)

Que desilusão, a partir das 22h o nevoeiro voltou...aqui por Coimbra nada de eclipse.
Deve manter-se assim pela noite dentro.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2015 às 00:37)

Que brasa lá fora, *22,7ºC* vento fraco quente.
Pelas minhas contas no Pisão devem estar uns *11ºC*, portanto inversão  bem agressiva.

A estação da Parede segue ainda mais quente, como é habitual, *23,5ºC*


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2015 às 00:46)

Boa noite, Céu limpo e corre agora uma aragem fresca.. tudo a postos para o Eclipse Total Super Lunar.


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2015 às 09:48)

já por Lisboa, abalei de manhã cedo da Fajarda a estação marcava *9.7ºC*, também via para o interior (este) umas nuvens grandes certamente de uns aguaceiros junto a Estremoz


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2015 às 10:05)

Interessante como ha 1h da madrugada a temperatura andava a rondar os *23ºC*, entretanto o vento lá terá rodado para NO, e a temperatura caiu a pique até aos *14,5ºC*, descida bem acentuada.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2015 às 11:13)

Ontem andei por Setubal, e vi umas belas nuvens  de grande desenvolvimento vertical, não déu para tirar foto, fiquei sem bateria na maquina.
------------------

Cascais segue nos *21,5ºC*, ainda assim o sol está forte, fruto da epoca do ano em que nos encontramos.


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2015 às 12:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem andei por Setubal, e vi umas belas nuvens  de grande desenvolvimento vertical, não déu para tirar foto, fiquei sem bateria na maquina.
> ------------------
> 
> Cascais segue nos *21,5ºC*, ainda assim o sol está forte, fruto da epoca do ano em que nos encontramos.



Isso só acontece quando eu não estou em Setúbal 

Bem hoje talvez vá caçar logo se vê

Mínima 16,0ºC

Agora céu limpo e 21ºC com 70%Hr


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Set 2015 às 12:17)

Mínima: *16,2ºC*
Temperatura sobe a pique com o vento de NE, mas parece que acabou de mudar a direção do vento, em principio a temperatura não sobe muito mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2015 às 12:38)

miguel disse:


> Isso só acontece quando eu não estou em Setúbal
> 
> Bem hoje talvez vá caçar logo se vê
> 
> ...



Na arrabida via-se mesmo bem as células do alentejo, grande couves, entretanto água estava brutal, nem me importei muito por não ter tirado fotos, ha que aproveitar o paraíso (que tens aí a porta,sortudo.)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Set 2015 às 13:34)

Boa tarde, por aqui mais um dia de calor, estão 28.2ºC  ecéu com algumas nuvens, estou com esperança de ver qualquer coisa hoje aqui, nem que sejam pingos.


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2015 às 13:53)

Aqui o céu já está a ficar muito nublado, o fim da tarde e noite pode ser animado por estas bandas


----------



## bmelo (28 Set 2015 às 14:08)

26,8ºC


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2015 às 15:56)

Em Carcavelos já se vê a instabilidade que anda para os lados da Arrábida. 







O stormric do seu spot, deve conseguir uma qualidade bastante superior! Eheh


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Set 2015 às 16:53)

Boas!
Fiquei impressionado com a quantidade de nuvens convectivas no quadrante sul 
Talvez haja festa por aqui, FINALMENTE!


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Set 2015 às 17:11)

E já agora. O eclipse foi brutal! Nunca tinha visto uma coisa assim tão bela! Valeu mesmo a pena ter acordado tão cedo!
As nuvens a sul estão a desenvolver bem mas não sei se chegará aqui


----------



## vamm (28 Set 2015 às 18:11)

AnDré disse:


> Em Carcavelos já se vê a instabilidade que anda para os lados da Arrábida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Era bem visível a partir do Cercal/Vila Nova de Milfontes/Porto Côvo.


----------



## dASk (28 Set 2015 às 18:38)

Não percebo onde o gfs vai buscar esses mm todos previstos aqui para a zona a noite as células estão a perder fôlego e não é suposto neste evento as células morrerem sem a insolação?


----------



## manelmeteo (28 Set 2015 às 19:31)

dASk disse:


> Não percebo onde o gfs vai buscar esses mm todos previstos aqui para a zona a noite as células estão a perder fôlego e não é suposto neste evento as células morrerem sem a insolação?


Não vai haver nada em nenhum local ou praticamente nada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Set 2015 às 19:33)

Afinal a máxima não foi às 13h, o vento mudou para o quadrante SO/S mas depois pelas 15h voltou a ser de SE/E. Só às 16h é que o vento de SO voltou a estragar tudo. Máxima: *28,6ºC*

De notar que ainda estão *24,2ºC* e que o *vento é nulo* (algo muito raro às 20h)

De Lisboa conseguiam ver-se as células a Sul e Este que tentaram ameaçar Lisboa como o GFS previa, mas falharam.


----------



## Geiras (28 Set 2015 às 19:38)

Manhã iniciou-se com nevoeiro e bem fresca em Sintra.
Pela Quinta do Conde, mínima de 11,6ºC.

O gfs continua a ver unicórnios a chorar.


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (28 Set 2015 às 19:59)

Por aqui já vi 2 trovões, não estava à espera de trovoada hoje!!


----------



## bpereira (28 Set 2015 às 20:03)

tiagooliveira20 disse:


> Por aqui já vi 2 trovões, não estava à espera de trovoada hoje!!



O meu Rain Alarm já me deu aviso de chuva.






Fui até a Serra da Boa Viagem e deparei-me com este cenário para esses lados.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2015 às 20:35)

Boa noite.

Dia solarengo, com vento fraco/nulo na maior parte do tempo, possibilitando extremos mais díspares: *13,2ºC* / *25,3ºC*.
Céu em geral pouco nublado por nuvens médias / altas.

De momento sigo com 20,5ºC e 47% de humidade. Pressão nos 1016 hPa.


----------



## dASk (28 Set 2015 às 21:42)

A pouco falei mal do gfs mas tenho andado atento ao radar e imagens de satélite e parece-me que a nebulosidade e precipitação que está  agora na zona de Évora esta em evolução  e com sentido da nossa zona? Se chegar aqui algo ainda hoje tiro o chapéu  ao gfs apesar de tudo


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Set 2015 às 22:11)

Sigo com 22°C
Muita nebulosidade a entrar por Portalegre e Évora e parece que evoluiu uma linha de precipitação em Santarém, porém deve ser só virga, por enquanto
Tudo com movimento Este  Oeste
Vamos lá ver se teremos alguma coisa


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2015 às 22:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sigo com 22°C
> Muita nebulosidade a entrar por Portalegre e Évora e parece que evoluiu uma linha de precipitação em Santarém, porém deve ser só ser virga, por enquanto
> Tudo com movimento Este  Oeste
> Vamos lá ver se teremos alguma coisa


talvez não, as manchas azuis que por aqui estão a passar de vez em quando deixam uns pingos


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Set 2015 às 22:20)

Por aqui nada de novo a assinalar, foi apenas mais um dia igual aos outros. 
Agora a noite segue fresca com 22.3ºC
máxima 31.3ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2015 às 23:26)

Boas

Dia igual aos outros... nem para caçar deu!
Amanha a ver se a sorte muda...

Máxima de 28,9ºC

Agora estão 19,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2015 às 23:50)

Boas,

Sigo com *20,9ºC*.
Notavel o frio instalado no Pisão, passei de la ha pouco de carro, marcava 13ºC, certamente que devia estar mais frio, pois não parei para a temperatura estabilizar, e no terreno onde instalo o sensor é 1,5/2ºC mais frio em relação à ponte.

Extremos de hoje: *14,5ºC* / *25,0ºC*


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 03:14)

miguel disse:


> Estamos em 2015 o ano dos não eventos...





Tiagolco disse:


> A quem o dizes...
> Este ano foi para esquecer, meteorologicamente e astronomicamente falando...



off-topic:  desculpem-me discordar totalmente ! Este foi um ano de fenómenos e situações incomuns, quando tiver tempo faço uma lista. Aliás penso que devia haver um tópico só de simples calendário com um resumo de poucas palavras por cada dia a relembrar os eventos principais diários ou acumulados.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 03:54)

AnDré disse:


> O stormric do seu spot, deve conseguir uma qualidade bastante superior! Eheh



 para a desilusão que foi... até tive que ir ver outra coisa bem mais empolgante. Estes_ altocumulus castellanus _borbulharam durante cerca de duas horas e depois dissiparam-se.

Gosto muito dessa composição tirada na praia.



bpereira disse:


> Fui até a Serra da Boa Viagem e deparei-me com este cenário para esses lados.


 Que linda essa Cumulonimbus!

O poente de *anteontem, 27*, foi muito semelhante ao dos dias anteriores, mas as nuvens baixas corriam mais depressa ao sabor da nortada ao largo da costa. O vídeo está acelerado 4x, se visualizarem em velocidade 0,25x vêem o movimento com velocidade real:


*Ontem, 28*, aqui em Carcavelos, mínima de *15,9ºC* depois de nascer o sol mas outra estação no bairro marcou 19,2ºC, que por acaso até coincide com o que observei na varanda. Portanto já estou na dúvida quanto às duas estações do bairro.
Dia menos húmido, só chegou aos* 75%* ao amanhecer.
Máxima de *24,5ºC* às 16h e a humidade desceu aos* 48%*.

Avistaram-se ao longe de Este a SSE os topos de várias células sobre o Alentejo, nomeadamente a grande célula de Odemira, mas tudo muito_ enfarruscado_ pela bruma.

A promessa de instabilidade na área de Lisboa ficou-se por estes belos altocumulus ou mesmo cumulus de base alta (ver na máxima resolução possível pois são bem didácticos):

17,8ºC e 67% neste momento e uns fractocumulus altos e dispersos, típicos de instabilidade.


----------



## Prates (29 Set 2015 às 08:30)

Por S. Julião do Tojal em Loures caiu um pequeno aguaceiro que ainda deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## Geiras (29 Set 2015 às 08:33)

Há pouco vislumbravam-se uns belos Mammatus aqui em Sintra. Davam um excelente enquadramento com o Palácio da Pena! Brutal!
Pena não ter comigo a máquina.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Set 2015 às 08:44)

Bom dia, bem por aqui já pingou mas nem para molhar o chão deu, que ano este está terrivel para começar a chover a sério.


----------



## raposo_744 (29 Set 2015 às 09:13)

aqui em lisboa(Graça)lavou bem os telhados....
5 minutos de boa rega


----------



## bmelo (29 Set 2015 às 09:41)

Por aqui, entre as 7:45h e as 8:00h caíram uns pingos, mas depois parou.  Atualmente 20.9ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Set 2015 às 09:42)

Aqui no Marquês amanheceu com chuva. Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 18º. Toca a deitar o olho a sapato fechado. Outono, portanto!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Set 2015 às 11:50)

Bom dia finalmente pinga por aqui, mas ainda não molha o chão.

Edit: já acabou


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Set 2015 às 12:21)

Mínima: *17,5ºC*
Vento fraco de Este
Pelo radar do IPMA parece que choveu em Lisboa entre as 8h e as 10h, algo fraco. Nenhuma das estações que acompanho acumulou.
Agora parece que a chuva quer vir outra vez mas mal chega ao vale do Tejo desaparece 

Mesmo com vento de Este a temperatura tem dificuldade em subir e ainda vai longe da máxima prevista


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2015 às 12:32)

Boas!

Céu muito nublado por agora, veremos se temos direito a alguma animação, estão 25ºC.


----------



## miguel (29 Set 2015 às 12:40)

Boas

Mínima de 16,8ºC

Manha de céu muito nublado, esta palha não me agrada nada aqui a este! Pode inibir a conveção 

23,6ºC
63%Hr
1015,2hpa
0km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Set 2015 às 13:25)

Por aqui já chuviscou por volta das 8:15, mas durou cerca de 5 minutos, veio logo o sol em força.


----------



## miguel (29 Set 2015 às 14:17)

Maldita palha que não deixa crescer nada... 26,1ºC, 52%Hr  e vento fraco

A máxima até agora foi 28,5ºC


----------



## Gongas (29 Set 2015 às 14:21)

Bem sem contar o céu aqui por Coimbra vai ficando muito nublado e até dá a ideia de que se aproximam aguaceiros e trovoada.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 14:23)

miguel disse:


> Maldita palha que não deixa crescer nada... 26,1ºC, 52%Hr  e vento fraco
> 
> A máxima até agora foi 28,5ºC


Parece que não vai haver nada para estes lados. Estas nuvens pairam por aqui já a umas boas horas. Muito dificilmente desaparecerão


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 14:27)

Boas!
Sigo com 24,8°C e a mínima foi de 20,1°C
Por volta das 7:15 começou a chuviscar mas parou logo e apareceu o sol...
Parece que não vamos ter nada de interessante por aqui, para não variar


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 14:30)

Gongas disse:


> Bem sem contar o céu aqui por Coimbra vai ficando muito nublado e até dá a ideia de que se aproximam aguaceiros e trovoada.


E aproximam-se mesmo!


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2015 às 14:35)

Coimbra ao vivo:

http://pt.webcams.travel/webcam/fullscreen/1407484939-Weather-Coimbra-Portugal,-Coimbra-Coimbra


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (29 Set 2015 às 14:46)




----------



## joaoantoniovaz (29 Set 2015 às 14:46)




----------



## celsomartins84 (29 Set 2015 às 15:27)

Começa a trovejar em Alfeizerão.. 
Este





Norte 




Sul




Oeste (S. Martinho)


----------



## celsomartins84 (29 Set 2015 às 15:35)

Tá a trovejar imenso embora que ainda distante!


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 15:37)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Começa a trovejar em Alfeizerão..
> Este
> 
> 
> ...





celsomartins84 disse:


> Tá a trovejar imenso embora que ainda distante!


Já há ecos roxo! Impressionante!! Em tão pouco tempo e do nada cresceu essa célula!


----------



## david 6 (29 Set 2015 às 15:39)

está a crescer também a N de Coruche, radar com um pontinho vermelho pequeno, logo agora que não estou em Coruche, assim não dá para foto


----------



## casr26 (29 Set 2015 às 15:56)

Zona entre Vilar e Cadaval no Oeste...parecia mentira mas é verdade...temos sol e trovões em simultâneo, nada de trovões muito intensos mas aqui já marcaram presença audível  (sem precipitação)


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 15:58)

Boa tarde

Caldas da Rainha com aglomerado potente de células, movem-se para oes-sudoeste, Caldas e Peniche na trajectória, ecos roxos:











Não choveu aqui em Carcavelos.

Congestus a ESE, nuvens altas por cima.


----------



## rozzo (29 Set 2015 às 16:05)

Essas células na zona das Caldas surgiram claramente na convergência do fluxo sinóptico de Leste com a brisa marítima de direcção oposta. Se virem com atenção a animação da reflectividade no radar de Coruche podem observar uma linha fininha a avançar para Leste (aproximadamente a linha de brisa) acabando depois por resultar nessa explosão convectiva.

Aliás, na prática é a mesma linha que delimita o tempo estável e inicia as células mais potentes também na região Norte, mas aqui já vai bem mais avançada para longe das zonas litorais.
No Sul vai também já bastante avançada para dentro de terra, até se vê bem perto do litoral alentejano. Provavelmente irá disparar mais algumas células no interior Alentejano ainda.

Vamos lá ver o que essa linha de convergência a avançar para E/SE pode ainda dar de surpresas no Centro relativamente perto do litoral nas próximas horas...


----------



## david 6 (29 Set 2015 às 16:06)

por Lisboa o céu começa a limpar destas nuvens altas


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 16:06)

casr26 disse:


> Zona entre Vilar e Cadaval no Oeste...parecia mentira mas é verdade...temos sol e trovões em simultâneo, nada de trovões muito intensos mas aqui já marcaram presença audível  (sem precipitação)



 duas potentes descargas nas imediações, devem ter sido ouvidas num raio de pelo menos 30 Km:


----------



## mhenriques (29 Set 2015 às 16:08)

Em Caldas choveu bem, mas a trovoada passou a este das Caldas, entre Caldas e Benedita


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 16:15)

Está a formar-se algo na Arrábida


----------



## miguel (29 Set 2015 às 16:16)

Tiagolco disse:


> Está a formar-se algo na Arrábida



Tou a ver e é virga na maioria!


----------



## david 6 (29 Set 2015 às 16:16)

há algo na Arrábida


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 16:18)

Já está a chegar ao Cadaval:










Entretanto as células de Viseu e Oleiros são dois colossos!


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 16:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Está a formar-se algo na Arrábida





david 6 disse:


> há algo na Arrábida



Nada vejo daqui a formar-se sobre a Arrábida, mas só tenho ângulo até antes do S.Luís.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 16:22)

StormRic disse:


> Já está a chegar ao Cadaval:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Achas boa ideia sair à rua para tirar fotografias??


----------



## casr26 (29 Set 2015 às 16:24)

Horizonte no Oeste onde me encontro agora ... e desculpa a imagem deitada mas o host não me permitia colocar de outra forma... sorry pelo amadorismo..mas é o que se arranja..


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 16:25)

Consigo ver a bigorna linda da célula de Caldas da Rainha


----------



## jmr (29 Set 2015 às 16:27)

https://scontent-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=54d2ddb8c073a7f4aba3d3c33b29fea7&oe=569BE4AC

Por Viseu parece que choveu bem.


----------



## casr26 (29 Set 2015 às 16:30)

Já chove por aqui...gotas grossas mas nada de grande intensidade..a trovoada parece estar a seguir uma outra direcção...


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 16:30)

Célula das Caldas / Rio Maior produziu um _overshooting top_ (topo protuberante)!


----------



## david 6 (29 Set 2015 às 16:31)

Tiagolco disse:


> Consigo ver a bigorna linda da célula de Caldas da Rainha


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 16:34)

david 6 disse:


>


Tenho medo de sair à rua. O melhor ângulo para ver essa célula é uns 5 kms daqui e tenho medo que comece a chover


----------



## nelson972 (29 Set 2015 às 16:34)

Esta célula está sobre a serra, vista de mira de aire







Vou sair agora, mas com a máquina fotográfica


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 16:35)

casr26 disse:


> Horizonte no Oeste onde me encontro agora



Venham mais "amadorismos" como este!  boa foto!



casr26 disse:


> Já chove por aqui...gotas grossas mas nada de grande intensidade..a trovoada parece estar a seguir uma outra direcção...



está sobre Cercal



nelson972 disse:


> Esta célula está sobre a serra, vista de mira de aire



Linda! Tem registo interessante no radar:


----------



## david 6 (29 Set 2015 às 16:40)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tenho medo de sair à rua. O melhor ângulo para ver essa célula é uns 5 kms daqui e tenho medo que comece a chover



se tivesse boa visão eu ia na mesma  quem corre por gosto não cansa


----------



## squidward (29 Set 2015 às 16:42)

Fiz viagem desde os Olivais-Lisboa até Vialonga e a célula das Caldas estava imponente . Também vi a célula de Almeirim na qual ainda tirei uma foto desde o Forte da Casa. Quando passar a foto, posto a aqui.


----------



## casr26 (29 Set 2015 às 16:44)

david 6 disse:


> se tivesse boa visão eu ia na mesma  quem corre por gosto não cansa



Nem mais...à pouco pratiquei um pouco de 100 metros escapismo da gota grossa


----------



## david 6 (29 Set 2015 às 16:45)

Por Lisboa o céu já limpou todo das nuvens altas, vou ter com uns amigos e aproveito vou fazer um desvio por um sitio mais aberto para ver se consigo ver a célula, se conseguir depois meto foto logo


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 16:50)

Neste momento estou a ir para a serra de carnaxide e deparei-me com célula de Caldas da rainha e com a célula de Almeirim, que está mais longe


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Set 2015 às 16:51)

Por aqui a tarde começou abrasadora, com a máxima de 32.6ºC
Agora á cerca de 30 minutos começou a ouvir-se os trovoes, e agora estão a cair uns aguaceiros.
Sigo agora com 29.6ºC
O céu está com algumas nuvens escuras, e é possível observar o que os antigos chamam de "cordas de água". 
Na rua sente-se um ar extremamente abafado. 
A trovoada continua a roncar.


----------



## Teles (29 Set 2015 às 16:52)

Por aqui trovejou com alguma intensidade , mais logo coloco algumas fotos!


----------



## Profetaa (29 Set 2015 às 16:53)

Trovoada a NW de Febres (cantanhede)

Vejam imagens em directo  da minha cam :


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 16:55)

A bigorna da célula de Almeirim é linda!! Consigo ver mammatus daqui


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 16:57)

Tiagolco disse:


> Neste momento estou a ir para a serra de carnaxide e deparei-me com célula de Caldas da rainha e com a célula de Almeirim, que está mais longe





nelson972 disse:


> Esta célula está sobre a serra, vista de mira de aire





Excelente!


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 17:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> A bigorna da célula de Almeirim é linda!! Consigo ver mammatus daqui



Atenção, se estás na serra de Carnaxide vigia as nuvens que estão a crescer em frente para norte. A instabilidade vai chegar provavelmente aí. Se as nuvens ficarem congestus grandes, pensa em saír do local.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 17:06)

Vamos lá ver se não cai chuva senão estou tramado


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 17:06)

A área de Lisboa está a aquecer, ainda vai a tempo de gerar células no seguimento das que estão a norte, em Santarém e Montejunto.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 17:07)

StormRic disse:


> Atenção, se estás na serra de Carnaxide vigia as nuvens que estão a crescer em frente para norte. A instabilidade vai chegar provavelmente aí. Se as nuvens ficarem congestus grandes, pensa em saír do local.


Essas nuvens estão a dissipar, acho lol


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 17:07)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vamos lá ver se não cai chuva senão estou tramado



A chuva é o menos. Ao menor sinal de trovoada sai daí.

Foto espectacular.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 17:10)

StormRic disse:


> A chuva é o menos. Ao menor sinal de trovoada sai daí.
> 
> Foto espectacular.


Obrigado! 
As células estão a deslocar-se para onde?


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 17:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Obrigado!
> As células estão a deslocar-se para onde?



*Para sul- sulsudoeste!*

Entetanto, 9 mm em Cercal e 4 mm nas Caldas.


----------



## squidward (29 Set 2015 às 17:14)

Aqui está a Célula de Almeirim vista do Forte da Casa.
Tirada por volta das 16:30 +/-


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 17:15)

A serra de sintra está limpinha e parece que a célula de Caldas já morreu. Já não estou em perigo...acho 
Aqui vai um panorama:


----------



## squidward (29 Set 2015 às 17:19)

Hmmm...parece-me que se está a formar algo a NE de Vialonga.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 17:21)

Consigo ver as células do Alentejo. Aquilo está a bombar!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 17:38)

Os cumulus crescem mas depois são logo cortadas. O quadrante sul e oeste está limpíssimo. Chego ao melhor sítio para tirar fotos e as células morrem logo


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 17:38)

Está na hora das células começarem a explodir como cogumelos.

O vale do Tejo está a fabricá-las bem:







Vento à superfície em Carcavelos de sudoeste.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 17:39)

StormRic disse:


> Está na hora das células começarem a explodir como cogumelos.
> 
> O vale do Tejo está a fabricá-las bem:


Está muito negro para esses lados, de facto. Mas não há textura


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 17:52)

Células fortes na zona de Tomar:


----------



## flak (29 Set 2015 às 17:53)

Em Tomar, chove com alguma intensidade e a relâmpagos a trás de relâmpagos, muito interessante por aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Set 2015 às 17:54)

Eco roxo mesmo por cima de Tomar.


----------



## flak (29 Set 2015 às 18:00)

Agora é que o IPMA lançou os avisos amarelos para os distritos de Santarém , Portalegre , Castelo Branco , Évora e Beja.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 18:03)

flak disse:


> Em Tomar, chove com alguma intensidade e a relâmpagos a trás de relâmpagos, muito interessante por aqui.



O detector do IPMA atrasa-se mormalmente um pouco mas já começa a mostrar:






mas no Blitz é que se vê a festa que vai por aí!


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Set 2015 às 18:10)

Pergunta um pouco offtopic mas, a malta do Estofex tirou férias?


Hoje era mais que justificável um nível pelo menos 1.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Set 2015 às 18:12)

Primeira vez que vejo o país todo em convecção 
Parece que as células tentam chegar a Lisboa! A partir das 16h temperatura estagnou, está nos 25ºC e sobe ligeiramente, muito abafado e tempo propício a células  Que venham elas!

Máxima: *26,9ºC*


----------



## Griffin (29 Set 2015 às 18:14)

Vista de Samora Correia para Almeirim, há poucos minutos atrás.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Set 2015 às 18:21)

Até tirava fotos da minha janela com vista a norte, mas o céu está mesmo muito branco...
Parece que tudo o que chega a Lisboa dissipa, escudo lisboeta *ativado*


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 18:25)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Até tirava fotos da minha janela com vista a norte, mas o céu está mesmo muito branco...
> Parece que tudo o que chega a Lisboa dissipa, escudo lisboeta *ativado*


Eu vi a cabeça de uma célula a ser cortada e estava em cumulus congestus...
Todos os quadrantes estão com nuvens menos o oeste...


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 18:28)

As células estão todas à volta de Lisboa...
No alentejo nem se fala. Via-se com cada cogumelo 
Vamos lá ver se o "escudo" é quebrado, só para variar um bocadinho


----------



## Candy (29 Set 2015 às 18:33)

Por cá, SOL!...


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Set 2015 às 18:44)

Isto por aqui está crítco, já se foi a internet, e electricidade, por poucos minutos.
O céu está tão escuro que até mete medo, os trovoes são muitos com pouco intervalo entre cada, bem como os relampagos.
Aqui pelo menos na minha zona, está sol, mas consigo ver o que está lá para os lados de Tomar.
Agora está a cair uns aguaceiros moderados.
O arco-iris já deu o seu toque mágico no céu escuro.
Estou a cerca de uns 9 kilometros do local de onde foi tirada esta foto, mas por aqui, também está a chover bem. As caleiras dos telhados até fazem inveja só de olhar.
Pelo menos já dá refrescar as plantas e árvores.


----------



## nelson972 (29 Set 2015 às 18:47)

Isto é o que vejo desde a pedra do altar . não estou a conseguir fotografar raios.


----------



## Teles (29 Set 2015 às 18:53)

Inundações em Torres Novas fazem tampas de sarjetas saltarem assim como uma casa inundada Via CDOS


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 18:54)

Griffin disse:


> Vista de Samora Correia para Almeirim, há poucos minutos atrás.





Pedro1993 disse:


> Estou a cerca de uns 9 kilometros do local de onde foi tirada esta foto, mas por aqui, também está a chover bem. As caleiras dos telhados até fazem inveja só de olhar.





nelson972 disse:


> Isto é o que vejo desde a pedra do altar . não estou a conseguir fotografar raios.



O grupo de células, que começou em Tomar, progride ao longo do vale do Tejo:






É o único grande grupo de células neste momento mais activo em todo o território.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (29 Set 2015 às 18:57)

e impressao minha ou parece estar a dissipar à medida que avança para sul/sudoeste???


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 18:59)

A estrutura do grupo de células de Torres Novas é impressionante:


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 19:02)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> e impressao minha ou parece estar a dissipar à medida que avança para sul/sudoeste???



Sim, a perda de intensidade dos ecos de radar é geral. Se não houver reactivação já não chega a Lisboa:


----------



## flak (29 Set 2015 às 19:04)

Por Tomar já está tudo calmo, ainda se ouvem alguns trovões ao longe mas já pouco significativo. A norte avista-se alguma convecção em altitude mas parece-me que não vai ter actividade.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (29 Set 2015 às 19:08)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, a perda de intensidade dos ecos de radar é geral. Se não houver reactivação já não chega a Lisboa:


----------



## Candy (29 Set 2015 às 19:09)

Vou espreitar ao cabo carvoeiro ver se vejo o interior. De lá tenho boa visão. É alto


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Set 2015 às 19:10)

Do Montijo para a direção Norte/Nordeste:


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 19:11)

AndréFrade disse:


> Do Montijo para a direção Norte/Nordeste:



 Linda!

Dirige-se para Almeirim e talvez Santarém:


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 19:13)

thunderstorm87 disse:


>



off-topic: pronto, pronto... haverá mais amanhã (espero )


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2015 às 19:13)

thunderstorm87 disse:


>


voltou a ficar rosa


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 19:16)

Bigorna espectacular e _overshooting tops_:







Vai para Almeirim:


----------



## Candy (29 Set 2015 às 19:17)

Hmmm... cá pra mim ainda vou levar com alguma coisa!!! Parece estar a desviar um pouco mais para oeste. Dissipou um pouco, mas... de repente ficou tudo amarelo aqui!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 19:19)

StormRic disse:


> off-topic: pronto, pronto... haverá mais amanhã (espero )


Off-topic: pelo gfs não há de certeza


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 19:26)

Candy disse:


> Hmmm... cá pra mim ainda vou levar com alguma coisa!!! Parece estar a desviar um pouco mais para oeste. Dissipou um pouco, mas... de repente ficou tudo amarelo aqui!!!



A actividade eléctrica terminou no centro e existe apenas na perfieria oeste.
Atenção às vistas desde Peniche, o céu vai ficar com cores lindas.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 19:28)

As últimas torres:






A trovoada está nas Caldas já.






A serra de Aire gerou uma nova linha de células:


----------



## thunderstorm87 (29 Set 2015 às 19:31)

Bem, pelo sim,pelo nao e como tudo é incerto,ja pus a maquina a carregar a bateria.Pode ser que ca chegue alguma coisa


----------



## nelson972 (29 Set 2015 às 19:31)

Já apanhei alguns... Veremos como ficam..


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Set 2015 às 19:35)

Por aqui apesar da trovoada, consegui observar um lindo por do sol, em tons cor-de-rosa/alaranjados.
Agora continua a cair uns pingos, embora se note que a trovoada já perdeu quase toda a força.
Tive conhecimento do corte de algumas estradas por inundação, e de um incendio causado por um raio, em Riachos, concelho de Torres Novas por voltas das 16 horas.
Os trovoes tem-se ouvido embora agora já sejam mais espaçados entre cada.

Chuvada inunda avenida de Torres Novas










Uma forte chuvada que se abateu sobre a zona de Torres Novas provocou deixou algumas ruas cheias de água. Na avenida 8 de Julho, a estrada ficou submersa dificultando a circulação do trânsito. A situação aconteceu na tarde desta terça-feira.

http://www.omirante.pt/noticia.asp?idEdicao=54&id=85115&idSeccao=479&Action=noticia#.Vgraw-xVikp


Esta foto é de uma das avenidas principais da cidade de Torres Novas, junto ao rio Almonda.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 19:36)

nelson972 disse:


> Já apanhei alguns... Veremos como ficam.










Entretanto, *18 mm *em Tomar, Valdonas!


----------



## DMiguel (29 Set 2015 às 19:41)

Panorama do final de tarde na zona de Alcobaça, com vários relâmpagos ao longe, uma completa ausência de vento, mas sem chuva. Só ao longe.
Uma formação engraçada de nuvens:


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 19:42)

Não chega a Almeirim sequer, Santarém com chuva fraca. A linha da serra de Aire teve um pico de intensidade e diminui agora. Nova torre sobre Rio Maior.



DMiguel disse:


> Uma formação engraçada de nuvens:



 e a cor, bem bonita!


----------



## jonekko (29 Set 2015 às 19:42)

Pela Ramada com vista para Norte era este o aspeto pelas 19:30


----------



## dASk (29 Set 2015 às 19:45)

bem parece que toda a gente tem direito a festa menos o pessoal da AML já estou a fritar a pipoca de não ver nada de jeito aqui por estas bandas. seca, pó e calor já enjoa...


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 19:46)

Ainda há bastantes descargas, nas imediações de Rio Maior /serra de Candeeiros:


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 19:50)

Altocumulus a chegar, de norte. Esperemos que a célula aguente


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 19:50)

jonekko disse:


> Pela Ramada com vista para Norte era este o aspeto pelas 19:30



 belo panorama, um bom ponto de vista. Vê-se pouca ou nenhuma convecção nas nuvens médias próximas. Ainda não é desta que Lisboa vê alguma actividade. Agora só em Outubro.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (29 Set 2015 às 19:51)

dASk disse:


> bem parece que toda a gente tem direito a festa menos o pessoal da AML já estou a fritar a pipoca de não ver nada de jeito aqui por estas bandas. seca, pó e calor já enjoa...



é verdade.como sempre o pessoal daqui não tem direito a nada a não ser vê-las passar ao longe


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 19:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> Altocumulus a chegar, de norte. Esperemos que a célula aguente



Está muito longe e a perder os ecos laranja.


----------



## mhenriques (29 Set 2015 às 19:54)

Clarões a Este das Caldas


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 19:54)

Lisboa e o seu escudo anti-trovoadas


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 19:56)

StormRic disse:


> Está muito longe e a perder os ecos laranja.


Enfim...
Já estava à espera que enfraquecesse


----------



## miguel (29 Set 2015 às 19:56)

O tempinho de merdum continua por aqui!! vi agora um clarão a mais de 100km e foi o melhor do dia de hoje  que frustração este tempo


----------



## thunderstorm87 (29 Set 2015 às 19:58)

miguel disse:


> O tempinho de merdum continua por aqui!! vi agora um clarão a mais de 100km e foi o melhor do dia de hoje  que frustração este tempo



Mesmo a sério.Fez este dia 27 um ano que assisti a passagem de uma boa trovoada aqui por Almada e Lisboa,mais tarde chegaria a Samora Correia desta forma:


----------



## squidward (29 Set 2015 às 19:59)

Bem enfim...as trovoadas fogem de mim está visto.

Um pormenor que tenho notado e em especial durante este ano (horribilis) de 2015, é que tem havido uma espécie de escudo anti trovoadas ou chuva forte na linha imaginaria sobre o Tejo (margem norte) Lisboa-Santarem, ou seja, tudo o que seja instabilidade "morre"ou perde força nesta zona...e começa-me a intrigar um pouco está situação, porque já não é de agora (tem se intensificado nos últimos anos) mas neste ano tem sido demais. Estranho no mínimo...quais serão os factores que desencadeiem está situação?


----------



## Candy (29 Set 2015 às 20:04)

Esta é a célula que vai a passar a leste de Peniche. Zona de Óbidos ou já mais a sul de Óbidos. Leva boa actividade eléctrica. Parei junto à baía com vista para leste à uns 10 minutos e já vi uns 5 ou 6 clarões.


----------



## DMiguel (29 Set 2015 às 20:05)

StormRic disse:


> Não chega a Almeirim sequer, Santarém com chuva fraca. A linha da serra de Aire teve um pico de intensidade e diminui agora. Nova torre sobre Rio Maior.
> e a cor, bem bonita!



Deu-se este efeito porque esta era a vista a Este, enquanto a Oeste o sol punha-se com o céu totalmente limpo (Nazaré).


----------



## Candy (29 Set 2015 às 20:05)

Mais um flash. E a celula ja vai mais a sul. Os flashes mantêm-se na zona de obidos. Devem haver mais celulas q eu não visualiso.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 20:11)

A célula tem ganhado força, porém é quase mínima


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Set 2015 às 20:16)

É mesmo chato ter perdido hoje mais de meia hora a regar o jardim/vasos, e depois vir esta chuvada 
Por agora a chuva já parou, apesar de vez em quando ainda se ouvir alguns roncos.


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Set 2015 às 20:18)

Final de tarde de Verão na avenida da liberdade, sem vento e 25º. Assim:


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 20:29)

Candy disse:


> Mais um flash. E a celula ja vai mais a sul. Os flashes mantêm-se na zona de obidos. Devem haver mais celulas q eu não visualiso.





Tiagolco disse:


> A célula tem ganhado força, porém é quase mínima



Está persistente a célula de Rio Maior, alguém lá está a apanhar muitas DEA. 














Pedro1993 disse:


> É mesmo chato ter perdido hoje mais de meia hora a regar o jardim/vasos, e depois vir esta chuvada
> Por agora a chuva já parou, apesar de vez em quando ainda se ouvir alguns roncos.


----------



## Geiras (29 Set 2015 às 20:38)

Relâmpagos a NE de Sintra!


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 20:43)

Geiras disse:


> Relâmpagos a NE de Sintra!


Bem!! Ver a palavra "Sintra" e a palavra "relâmpagos" na mesma frase é muito estranho . Que venha a festa!!!


----------



## Geiras (29 Set 2015 às 20:44)

Brutal clarão agora mesmo! Aquilo deve estar bonito deve


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 20:46)

Geiras disse:


> Brutal clarão agora mesmo! Aquilo deve estar bonito deve


A célula está a enfraquecer mais ainda. Poucos ecos laranjas


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 20:51)

Geiras disse:


> Relâmpagos a NE de Sintra!





Tiagolco disse:


> Bem!! Ver a palavra "Sintra" e a palavra "relâmpagos" na mesma frase é muito estranho . Que venha a festa!!!





Geiras disse:


> Brutal clarão agora mesmo! Aquilo deve estar bonito deve



É esta actividade que está a ser avistada de Sintra:


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 21:00)

Acho que acabei de ver um clarão


----------



## Garcia (29 Set 2015 às 21:02)

Boas a todos,
daqui também se consegue ver esses clarões.. 

pena a minha máquina ter ido "fazer uma revisão", e só ter comigo a compacta, se não ainda ia até um ponto mais alto e virado para a serra de Montejunto, para ver se apanhava alguma coisa..


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 21:02)

Vêem-se daqui de Carcavelos os relâmpagos das descargas em Rio Maior.


----------



## nelson972 (29 Set 2015 às 21:04)

Ja cheguei a casa e já posso mostrar as fotos que tirei da célula que passou a E da serra de aire.

Tinha subido ao miradouro da pedra do altar para tentar fotografar a trovoada sobre tomar, mas era ainda muito claro para apanhar os raios, e a célula já estava a afastar-se pelo que decidi ir ate ao miradouro de santa marta, local habitual para mim  .. 

Quando a trovoada estava sobre torres novas : 






No miradouro de santa marta, ao por do sol,

































Quando me mudei para o miradouro da estrada de minde para a serra de sto. antonio perdi alguns, mas paciência ...












Espero que gostem...


----------



## Garcia (29 Set 2015 às 21:05)

está neste momento já no Montejunto.. talvez Torres Vedras ainda se safe com alguma coisa.. aqui é vê-la a passar ao lado..


----------



## Célia Salta (29 Set 2015 às 21:06)

nelson972 disse:


> Ja cheguei a casa e já posso mostrar as fotos que tirei da célula que passou a E da serra de aire.
> 
> Tinha subido ao miradouro da pedra do altar para tentar fotografar a trovoada sobre tomar, mas era ainda muito claro para apanhar os raios, e a célula já estava a afastar-se pelo que decidi ir ate ao miradouro de santa marta, local habitual para mim  ..
> 
> ...


 Boas fotos


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 21:07)

nelson972 disse:


> Já apanhei alguns... Veremos como ficam.





Garcia disse:


> Boas a todos,
> daqui também se consegue ver esses clarões..
> 
> pena a minha máquina ter ido "fazer uma revisão", e só ter comigo a compacta, se não ainda ia até um ponto mais alto e virado para a serra de Montejunto, para ver se apanhava alguma coisa..



Acho que o Nelson está a apanhá-los. O Teles em Rio Maior também deve estar ver um belo espectáculo. E a Candy em Peniche.

Aqui mais para sul só mesmo no cimo da serra de Sintra se conseguiria ver os raios. Ou em outros pontos onde se veja pelo menos a serra de Montejunto.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 21:07)

nelson972 disse:


> Ja cheguei a casa e já posso mostrar as fotos que tirei da célula que passou a E da serra de aire.
> 
> Tinha subido ao miradouro da pedra do altar para tentar fotografar a trovoada sobre tomar, mas era ainda muito claro para apanhar os raios, e a célula já estava a afastar-se pelo que decidi ir ate ao miradouro de santa marta, local habitual para mim  ..
> 
> ...


Lindo!!!! O pôr do sol e os relâmpagos numa só fotografia fica magnífico!!


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 21:10)

nelson972 disse:


> No miradouro de santa marta, ao por do sol,



 abre um tópico para isto!


----------



## João Pedro (29 Set 2015 às 21:10)

nelson972 disse:


> Ja cheguei a casa e já posso mostrar as fotos que tirei da célula que passou a E da serra de aire.
> 
> Tinha subido ao miradouro da pedra do altar para tentar fotografar a trovoada sobre tomar, mas era ainda muito claro para apanhar os raios, e a célula já estava a afastar-se pelo que decidi ir ate ao miradouro de santa marta, local habitual para mim  ..
> 
> ...


Não gostamos...  Estão fantásticas! Bela caçada!


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 21:13)

nelson972 disse:


> Espero que gostem...



São das melhores fotos que já se viram de raios por aqui! Espectacular a simultaneidade com a luz do poente e a chuva.
Se puderes diz-me os minutos destas descargas para relacionar com o registo do IPMA.


----------



## nelson972 (29 Set 2015 às 21:20)

João Pedro disse:


> Não gostamos...  Estão fantásticas! Bela caçada!



Obrigado!


StormRic disse:


> São das melhores fotos que já se viram de raios por aqui! Espectacular a simultaneidade com a luz do poente e a chuva.
> Se puderes diz-me os minutos destas descargas para relacionar com o registo do IPMA.



Ja dei uma olhada ao registo do ipma, nao estao la todas nem perto. estou a ver agora a hora, a maquina tinha um atraso de 7 min. (com a pressa peguei na 1000D ...) ja posto essa info.


----------



## Geiras (29 Set 2015 às 21:20)

A única coisa de jeito que consegui fotografar


----------



## Garcia (29 Set 2015 às 21:24)

StormRic disse:


> São das melhores fotos que já se viram de raios por aqui! Espectacular a simultaneidade com a luz do poente e a chuva.



concordo plenamente.. as fotos estão mesmo boas..  até me trocaram os olhos..

parabéns @nelson972 ...


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 21:25)

nelson972 disse:


> Quando me mudei para o miradouro da estrada de minde para a serra de sto. antonio



A descarga mais forte registada pelo IPMA foi de *-85,5 kAmp às 20:33:56*, perto de Assentiz. Penso que é uma das que apanhaste. A essa hora estavas em posição?


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Set 2015 às 21:26)

Visíveis grandes clarões para Norte.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 21:28)

Geiras disse:


> A única coisa de jeito que consegui fotografar



 está óptima! Do local e distância a que foi tirada não podia estar melhor. Qual foi o minuto, consegues saber? Estavas onde, em Sintra?


----------



## nelson972 (29 Set 2015 às 21:29)

Horas:minutos das fotos, pela ordem que postei:
19:21   -   19:21   -   19:24  -  19:29  -  19:37  -  19:38  -  19:57  -  20:00

Isto depois de descontar o raio do atraso de 7 min do relógio da maquina.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 21:29)

AndréFrade disse:


> Visíveis grandes clarões para Norte.



Há quanto tempo? A última descarga registada nessa direcção foi às 21:11.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 21:31)

nelson972 disse:


> Horas:minutos das fotos, pela ordem que postei:
> 19:21   -   19:21   -   19:24  -  19:29  -  19:37  -  19:38  -  19:57  -  20:00
> 
> Isto depois de descontar o raio do atraso de 7 min do relógio da maquina.



 isto são horas locais (pelo poente têm que ser). Portanto a última foi às 19:00 utc. Vou comparar.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Set 2015 às 21:34)

StormRic disse:


> Há quanto tempo? A última descarga registada nessa direcção foi às 21:11.


Há cerca de 15/20 minutos atrás.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 21:35)

Esta é a célula mais persistente que já vi no radar! Incrível!!


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 21:38)

Terminou toda a actividade eléctrica no território. A última descarga registada pelo Blitz foi às 21:18.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 21:38)

AndréFrade disse:


> Há cerca de 15/20 minutos atrás.



Bate certo então, deve ter sido a das 21:11.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 21:52)

E pronto! Para variar, a célula morreu...
Espero que outubro nos surpreenda


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Set 2015 às 22:06)

nelson972 disse:


> Ja cheguei a casa e já posso mostrar as fotos que tirei da célula que passou a E da serra de aire.
> 
> Tinha subido ao miradouro da pedra do altar para tentar fotografar a trovoada sobre tomar, mas era ainda muito claro para apanhar os raios, e a célula já estava a afastar-se pelo que decidi ir ate ao miradouro de santa marta, local habitual para mim  ..
> 
> ...



Que maravilha!


----------



## Candy (29 Set 2015 às 22:09)

Era a isto que eu estava a assistir. A célula que passou a leste de Óbidos tinha descargas bem fortes, para serem visíveis desta forma, em Peniche. As descargas tinham pouco tempo de intervalo, entre 2 a 4 minutos de espera entre cada flash. Só numa das descargas consegui ouvir um ronco ao longe.

Aos 15 segundos.
Filmei vários tentando carregar logo para o forum, mas a net móvel não tinha mt rede junto ao mar. Tive de gravar para o cartão. Fica este, ilustrativo  

Descarga às 20h27


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 22:20)

Candy disse:


> Descarga às 20h27



 espectáculo! Que linda! Só esta já vale o dia ! 

Deve ver-se escolhendo velocidade 0,25x, 1080p e _full screen_!


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 22:27)

Candy disse:


> Filmei vários tentando carregar logo para o forum, mas a net móvel não tinha mt rede junto ao mar. Tive de gravar para o cartão. Fica este, ilustrativo



Mostra os outros!  
O IPMA falhou o registo deste, nada tem às 19:27 utc 

Consegues extrair frames do vídeo? Se quiseres posso fazê-lo .


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2015 às 22:31)

Boas tardes,
Pela minha zona nada de trovoadas, infelizmente.
Por-do-sol de hoje na Biscaia,Cascais.







T.actual:*19,4ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Set 2015 às 22:31)

Bem estive em Lisboa entre as 19h e 22h e parecia estar noutro país... 
Cores do pôr do sol lindíssimas, então com as bigornas e cumulus à mistura é mesmo perfeição (espero que alguém tenha tirado fotos).
Nascer da lua também lindo, muito amarelada a lua. 
Na rua estavam uns belos 23ºC às 22h e nem o vento assobiava... Queremos as noites assim!  Nem casaco preciso 

Gráfico do vento não ultrapassou os 25 km/h, algo que nunca tinha visto! 
Concluindo: Dos melhores dias de "Verão".


----------



## david 6 (29 Set 2015 às 22:34)

célula das Caldas vista de Lisboa tirada às 17h, o melhor que consegui foi isto:


----------



## Candy (29 Set 2015 às 22:35)

Este Flash foi às 20h09. Não é visível o raio, mas mostra bem a forma da célula que passava.

Os outros, vídeos, como estava a tentar inserir directo no forum, não ficaram gravados no cartão do tlm  E era com cada flash...


----------



## Candy (29 Set 2015 às 22:39)

StormRic disse:


> Mostra os outros!
> O IPMA falhou o registo deste, nada tem às 19:27 utc
> 
> Consegues extrair frames do vídeo? Se quiseres posso fazê-lo .



Extrai os frames StormRic  
EU neste portátil ainda não tenho os programas para isso! Tinha no outro que pifou!


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 22:44)

Candy disse:


> mostra bem a forma da célula que passava



 perfeita, a torre com a chuva por baixo! Que belo ponto de vista para a composição que ficou óptima nestes vídeos!



Candy disse:


> não ficaram gravados no cartão do tlm  E era com cada flash...


 

de certeza que não ficaram? Talvez estejam numa pasta escondida, temporária ou assim.


----------



## Vitor TT (29 Set 2015 às 22:47)

Dia de aparente festa por Lisboa, mas tudo ao lado, durante a manhã foi-se "montando" o festival de luz e som, ainda tirei umas fotos, mas não ficaram nada de especial pelo que não vale a pena publicar, ainda PINGOU , mas a miséria é tanta que nem molhou o chão, isto +- pelas 10:00h, um pouco fresco pela manhã para compensar o calor que tem estado, nas ultimas noites tenho tido temperaturas na casa dos 22º - 23º e humidade na casa dos 35%, isto pelas 23:00 - 00:00h bem quente, 

tive pena de não me ter apercebido do que estava a acontecer, se não tinha-me pirado mais cedo do bules ( não estava infelizmente a fazer nada ) e tinha pegado na jipose e máquina fotográfica e rumava a um dos pontos de observação por traz de Montemor para uma eventual caçada,

presentemente tenho 18,9º C e 66% Hr.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Set 2015 às 22:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas tardes,
> Pela minha zona nada de trovoadas, infelizmente.
> Por-do-sol de hoje na Biscaia,Cascais.
> T.actual:*19,4ºC*


Magnífica!


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 23:01)

david 6 disse:


> célula das Caldas vista de Lisboa tirada às 17h, o melhor que consegui foi isto:


Muito boa!! Foi a que horas? Tenho uma foto igualzinha mas noutro ângulo


----------



## Candy (29 Set 2015 às 23:01)

StormRic disse:


> O IPMA falhou o registo deste, nada tem às 19:27 utc



Desculpa digitei mal!!! A descarga foi às 20h17, portanto 19h17 UTC. Esse é o registo da hora do telemóvel, nos detalhes do video, e o tlm tem a hora automática. Está certinho. 
Será esta descarga, registada pelo ipma? Tem 1 minuto de diferença, mas é a mais próxima em termos de tempo.
*
19:18:03*
*Amp: -60.7
Lat: 39.3234, Long: -8.8664*


----------



## david 6 (29 Set 2015 às 23:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito boa!! Foi a que horas? Tenho uma foto igualzinha mas noutro ângulo



eu disse  foi às 17h


----------



## Candy (29 Set 2015 às 23:05)

StormRic disse:


> de certeza que não ficaram? Talvez estejam numa pasta escondida, temporária ou assim.



Nops!... Já corri o tlm todo!!! Eu estava com o Tapatalk. A app dá para inserir fotos a partir da galeria, mas os vídeos têm de ser directos. Filmados logo para a aplicação. O que é certo é que nunca o consegui fazer e nunca mais vou tenta. Gravo e chegando a casa carrego!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 23:09)

david 6 disse:


> eu disse  foi às 17h


Epah esta cabeça já vai mal!  Não tinha lido bem


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 23:10)

Candy disse:


> *19:18:03*
> *Amp: -60.7
> Lat: 39.3234, Long: -8.8664*


Pode ser essa sim, os 19:17 podiam ter já os segundos perto do minuto 18. E a potência e local da descarga condiz!


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 23:12)

Candy disse:


> Nops!... Já corri o tlm todo!!! Eu estava com o Tapatalk. A app dá para inserir fotos a partir da galeria, mas os vídeos têm de ser directos. Filmados logo para a aplicação. O que é certo é que nunca o consegui fazer e nunca mais vou tenta. Gravo e chegando a casa carrego!!!



Que pena. O _spot_ onde estavas era perfeito.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 23:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por-do-sol de hoje na Biscaia,Cascais.



 que foto lindíssima! Gosto muito da simplicidade da composição e a luz ficou perfeita! Andaste pela Biscaia? A noite passada estive na Malhada do Louriçal, a testemunhar um evento fenomenal, nunca a tinha visto com areia e a maré foi a mais baixa do ano por causa da super-lua e isto aliado a ondulação irrisória. Um espectáculo, depois ponho fotos num tópico e no seguimento marítimo.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 23:23)

Vitor TT disse:


> tive pena de não me ter apercebido do que estava a acontecer, se não tinha-me pirado mais cedo do bules ( não estava infelizmente a fazer nada ) e tinha pegado na jipose e máquina fotográfica e rumava a um dos pontos de observação por traz de Montemor para uma eventual caçada,



Olha que eu também pensei ir para um ponto de vista qualquer mas ainda bem que não o fiz ou ficava frustrado.  Ficou tudo muito longe.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 23:30)

StormRic disse:


> Olha que eu também pensei ir para um ponto de vista qualquer mas ainda bem que não o fiz ou ficava frustrado.  Ficou tudo muito longe.


A célula de Caldas da Rainha via-se mesmo bem. Não me arrependi de ter saído de casa


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2015 às 01:22)

Candy disse:


> Era a isto que eu estava a assistir. A célula que passou a leste de Óbidos tinha descargas bem fortes, para serem visíveis desta forma, em Peniche. As descargas tinham pouco tempo de intervalo, entre 2 a 4 minutos de espera entre cada flash. Só numa das descargas consegui ouvir um ronco ao longe.
> 
> Aos 15 segundos.
> Filmei vários tentando carregar logo para o forum, mas a net móvel não tinha mt rede junto ao mar. Tive de gravar para o cartão. Fica este, ilustrativo
> ...



Frames do vídeo onde se detecta a descarga principal e um segundo trajecto já intra-nuvem:




























No segundo vídeo, uma torre com cortina de chuva e iluminação traseira perfeitamente simétrica:


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Set 2015 às 01:44)

Temperatura nos* 19ºC* ainda
Desculpem o offtopic: Parece que o googlemaps atualizou o satélite em Lisboa (pelo menos só notei agora) e está tudo em 3D até postes de alta tensão! Isto é tão giro! Acho que as imagens são do ano passado.


----------



## Candy (30 Set 2015 às 01:54)

StormRic disse:


> Frames do vídeo onde se detecta a descarga principal e um segundo trajecto já intra-nuvem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O telemóvel Huawei a fazer um videozinho bem jeitoso. Nada mau para um telemóvel.


----------



## MSantos (30 Set 2015 às 02:19)

miguel disse:


> O tempinho de merdum continua por aqui!! vi agora um clarão a mais de 100km e foi o melhor do dia de hoje  que frustração este tempo



Igual aqui, toda a ação tão perto e ao mesmo tempo tão longe, uma frustração, o melhor aqui foram umas formações distantes ao final da tarde...


----------



## jonekko (30 Set 2015 às 07:57)

bom dia!


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2015 às 11:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Magnífica!



Muito obrigado João Pedro.



StormRic disse:


> que foto lindíssima! Gosto muito da simplicidade da composição e a luz ficou perfeita! Andaste pela Biscaia? A noite passada estive na Malhada do Louriçal, a testemunhar um evento fenomenal, nunca a tinha visto com areia e a maré foi a mais baixa do ano por causa da super-lua e isto aliado a ondulação irrisória. Um espectáculo, depois ponho fotos num tópico e no seguimento marítimo.



Muito obrigado StormRic,
Sim ontem dei um salto á biscaia,só mesmo para fotografar o por do sol, nem me afastei muito daquele largo de terra batida, mesmo no final da calçada.
Vista espectacular, nunca la tinha ido. Sim  todo nós queremos ver esses grandes registos!


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Set 2015 às 12:20)

Bem por aqui depois da trovoada de ontem, o dia de hoje acordou logo com sol, sentia-se muita humidade no ar.
A chuva que caiu aqui ontem nao repassou mais que 4 ou 5 cm de terra.
Sigo agora com 23.5ºC
mínima de 15.7ºC


----------



## miguel (30 Set 2015 às 12:37)

Boas

Aqui depois do sol e palha de ontem hoje apenas sol 

Mínima de 15,1ºC

Agora sol e mais sol com 23,8ºC, 60%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Set 2015 às 13:57)

Mais umas fotos de como estava o céu, ontem durante a tarde, na passagem da célula.
Nao sao da minha autoria, mas são aqui da minha localidade.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Set 2015 às 13:59)

Boas!
Sigo com 23,7°C
Estão a crescer cumulus a norte 
Desculpem a qualidade


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Set 2015 às 15:16)

Mínima: *16,7ºC*
Máxima:* 25,8ºC*

Vento de Este atacou logo ao início da manhã, agora o vento de SO vai estragando a máxima.


----------



## Thomar (30 Set 2015 às 15:36)

Boa tarde, já viram (ver no Sat24) aquele aglomerado de nuvens/células que está a crescer ao largo da costa 
e que se desloca no sentido SW para NE e vai na direcção de Lisboa e Setúbal, trará chuva?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Set 2015 às 16:17)

Boa tarde, mais um mês abaixo da média para variar, enfim, hoje está de volta o tempo monotono com sol e calor, estão 28.4ºC.


----------



## vamm (30 Set 2015 às 16:25)

Thomar disse:


> Boa tarde, já viram (ver no Sat24) aquele aglomerado de nuvens/células que está a crescer ao largo da costa
> e que se desloca no sentido SW para NE e vai na direcção de Lisboa e Setúbal, trará chuva?


Falei sobre essas meninas aqui, mas não mostrei mais porque com esta câmera não consigo apanhá-las, estão em tons rosa clarinho, quase transparentes.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-setembro-2015.8390/page-36#post-511575


----------



## jonekko (30 Set 2015 às 16:32)

acho qu sao estas. Consigo visualizar daqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Set 2015 às 16:40)

O céu foi invadido por altocumulus nestas últimas horas e até há alguma convecção nelas, mas só a norte daqui


----------



## Geiras (30 Set 2015 às 18:06)

Para leste alguns congestus, lenticulares e pileus.~


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Set 2015 às 18:34)

Por aqui, o céu parece que está desfocado, e isto não é da fotografia! Até faz impressão


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Set 2015 às 18:39)

Por aqui o céu está bem recheado de cumulus.
máxima de 28.1ºC
Agora o sol está escondido atrás dos cumulus e sigo com 25.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## nelson972 (30 Set 2015 às 19:07)

StormRic disse:


> A descarga mais forte registada pelo IPMA foi de *-85,5 kAmp às 20:33:56*, perto de Assentiz. Penso que é uma das que apanhaste. A essa hora estavas em posição?



As 20:33 ( 19:33 locais) estava no miradouro de santa marta, em moitas venda, virado a Sul. nao tenho certeza mas deve ser esta foto ...  tem a hora 19:34 :






Distancia para assentiz e direcção do centro desta foto:


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Set 2015 às 19:07)

Lisboa está sobre altocumulus lindos! 
Vê-se uma célula a este, temperatura estagnou mais uma vez a estas horas.


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2015 às 19:15)

nelson972 disse:


> As 20:33 ( 19:33 locais)



Expus mal a pergunta, peço desculpa, quando disse 20:33 era já em hora local, portanto em hora utc é menos uma hora, 19:33. A descarga registada pelo IPMA foi a essa hora utc, mas já estaria noite fechada.

A foto é uma beleza!


----------



## Candy (30 Set 2015 às 19:21)

Há 10 minutos

A sul






Panorâmico Leste-Oeste


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Set 2015 às 19:23)

Mais umas do céu por Lisboa! 
Noroeste




Sul


----------



## nelson972 (30 Set 2015 às 19:28)

StormRic disse:


> Expus mal a pergunta, peço desculpa, quando disse 20:33 era já em hora local, portanto em hora utc é menos uma hora, 19:33. A descarga registada pelo IPMA foi a essa hora utc, mas já estaria noite fechada.
> 
> A foto é uma beleza!



Ok, troquei-me todo nas horas .. A minha ultima foto e as 20:00 , essa descarga já' não registei.


----------



## Geiras (30 Set 2015 às 19:54)

Mais uma ehehe


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Set 2015 às 20:14)

Hoje foi mais um por do sol em tons de cor-de-rosa.Foi pena nao ter conseguido tirar foto.


----------



## jonekko (30 Set 2015 às 21:12)

final de tarde pela ramada


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2015 às 21:30)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mais umas do céu por Lisboa!



 muito boas, luz óptima!



Geiras disse:


> Mais uma ehehe



 são lindas, este efeito dos congestus a empurrar uma camada estável por cima é sempre surpreendente. São como lenticularis sobre uma montanha.


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2015 às 23:00)

Candy disse:


> Há 10 minutos



Céu da "sardinha" (dizem os pescadores). A luz e o panorama ficaram perfeitos!

Vale a pena ver este vídeo em HD de *ontem de manhã* aqui em Carcavelos. Mostra a dinâmica das nuvens médias e altas de virga e a situação de precipitação que em Lisboa e outros locais dos arredores ainda deixou acumulados, mas não aqui.

A mínima *ontem* foi *17,8ºC*. A estação do bairro tem 3,6 imaginativos milímetros de chuva, alguém regou ou abanou o pluviómetro.
Máxima de *26,0ºC* às 3 da tarde. Humidade variou entre 77% antes do nascente e *45%* a meio da tarde.

À tarde e ao poente, *ontem*, o céu esteve como se mostra nestes vídeos.
Podem ver-se no lado esquerdo as células longínquas do Alentejo e uma grande nuvem de virga sobre a Arrábida que por momentos no radar podia ser tomada por uma célula prometedora. Por cima passam as nuvens altas que pareciam mesmo o bordo da bigorna de uma célula que estaria logo a norte de Carcavelos, mas não, desilusão total:

Restos de instabilidade incipiente que nunca chegou a desenvolver-se na região de Lisboa:


*Hoje*, muitas nuvens altas espessas passavam a sul, ao amanhecer de OSO para ENE, e a neblina tem sido uma constante nestes dias.
*17,2ºC *de mínima estável durante três horas até pouco depois do nascer do sol com *82%* de humidade. Mais húmido do que ontem, não desceu dos *63%*.
*23,2ºC* foi a temperatura mais alta, pelas 17 horas.

A entrada de altocumulus em amplas camadas, que cobriam cerca de 6/8, foi o aspecto mais interessante do céu, muito bem documentado já, noutras mensagens. Ocultaram substancialmente o céu e nem bonitas cores houve por aqui ao poente.


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 01:23)

Videos do último dia de Setembro.

Ao amanhecer:

Altocumulus espectaculares e um inesperado e rápido fulgor de cor ao poente (que eu julgava não ter existido )
HD e écran completo recomendados (como em todos...). Reduzindo a velocidade para 0,5x ou 0,25x vê-se melhor.


----------



## amarusp (27 Abr 2020 às 21:26)

Chove torrencialmente na Lousã


----------

